#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Так бывает

## Anthony

Друзья!
Прошу совета и помощи. Не пристало мне это делать, но видимо, карма срослась.
Предыстория:
Перед сном мучают панические атаки. При общении с людьми накрывает чудовищное чувство страха (причем, знаешь, что эти люди тебе ничего плохого не сделают).
Просто подходит человек и тебе дискомфортно, заплетается язык, появляется тупнячок и ты не знаешь как реагировать на его поведение. До принятия буддизма этого не было. Как понимаете, взаимодействовать с социумом невозможно. 
Страх, паника и невозможность подобрать слова. Чувствуешь себя полным идиотом и самооценка падает ниже нуля в минус. Это длится на протяжении почти трех лет.

Сегодня:
Сегодня выпил водки, (да, такое бывает), и появились чудовищные мышечные спазмы... такие, что я упал на колено. Хорошо, что успел удержаться за дверь.
Говорю сразу - это не опьянение, это именно психосоматика. Голова ясная, но колотнуло как электрошокером, колотнуло так, что ноги подкосились. Что делать с этим говном, я не знаю. Но развивается все дальше и дальше. 
Я прошу совета, я прошу помощи  у тех, у кого возможно было подобное.

P.S. На подпись не смотрите, Это не перфоменс. Это проблема, которая в корень з**бала и которую нужно решить. На сеанс к психологу запишусь на днях.

----------

Монферран (01.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Панические атаки - крайне болезненное состояние, дукха, которую невозможно не заметить, проигнорировать. Когда Вы уже развили в медитации способность отстраняться и пребывать в невозмутимой ясности, Вы можете распознав страдание отстраниться от него. Но когда способность еще неустойчива, гораздо больше помогает направить внимание на что-то легко увлекающее и удерживающее внимание. Эта мера помогает лишь облегчить состояние, но не прекратить его и его причины.

Перестать пытаться выглядеть кем-то смелым, остроумным и значительным - вот что значит справиться со страхом "оказаться не на высоте". 

Годами не мог справиться с паническими атаками. Но со временем к ним можно привыкнуть, затем научиться их пережидать, создав в уме убежище, наконец можно научиться находить в них слабые места и ликвидировать их в зародыше.

----------

Монферран (01.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Друзья!
> Перед сном мучают панические атаки. При общении с людьми накрывает чудовищное чувство страха (причем, знаешь, что эти люди тебе ничего плохого не сделают).
> Просто подходит человек и тебе дискомфортно, заплетается язык, появляется тупнячок и ты не знаешь как реагировать на его поведение. До принятия буддизма этого не было. Как понимаете, взаимодействовать с социумом невозможно. 
> Страх, паника и невозможность подобрать слова. Чувствуешь себя полным идиотом и самооценка падает ниже нуля в минус. Это длится на протяжении почти трех лет.


ПА традиционная медицина лечит антидепрессантами (+ транки на короткое время). Кривенько, но как может. И это лучше, чем ничего (если другое не помогает). Серотонин. На самооценку тоже влияет. Ну и весна нынче как-никак - сезонное..
У меня по началу (буддизма) был некий провал (по косвенным признакам замечал - по неуверенному голосу, "кхм") - когда начал всерьез работать с безличностью. Но потом наоборот стало лучше. АД пью, но в гомеопатических смешных дозах (но я уже давно в теме, поэтому сам знаю, как что когда лучше).

зы. у самого ПА нет, но темой ПА и психосоматики владею.
Таблетки игнорировать не стоит, если серьезные проявления. Одним умом справиться сложно в таких ситуациях (хоть корень  и в нем находится).
И не к психологу нужно, а к опытному психотерапевту.
Алкоголь (особенно крепкий!) будет все только обострять.

----------


## Anthony

> Алкоголь (особенно крепкий!) будет все только обострять.


Дело в том, что алкоголь помогает держаться в русле повседневной жизни. В терапевтических дозах, разумеется.

----------


## Anthony

> Перестать пытаться выглядеть кем-то смелым, остроумным и значительным - вот что значит справиться со страхом "оказаться не на высоте".


А КАК без этого? Быть заурядным офисным планктоном без права голоса? Простите, но я не умею так жить. Просто не умею.. не "нихачу", а не умею. Все модели взаимодействия с социумом были построены именно на этом - на своем превосходстве. Я рулил, я был харизматичен, я мог убедить любую сволочь не согласную со мной. Я мог заставить делать как мне надо. Сейчас я безоружен. Сейчас я - унылое говно. 
Вы вскопали глубины проблемы, я с удовольствием Вас читаю, Вы очень мудрый человек. Но я и сам это понимаю, увы. Но я не знаю, что с этим делать. Уйти в другие учения? Запросто! Но я уже не могу. Фундамент БуддаДхармы уже засел глубоко (и я с ним согласен). Но я не могу найти компромисс между Учением и повседневной жизнью. Уж очень много проблем возникает.




> Годами не мог справиться с паническими атаками. Но со временем к ним можно привыкнуть, затем научиться их пережидать, создав в уме убежище, наконец можно научиться находить в них слабые места и ликвидировать их в зародыше.


Я пытался.. .все было хорошо.. но они проявили себя в момент опьянения. Создается ощущение, что они ищут слабые места.

----------


## Шварц

> Дело в том, что алкоголь помогает держаться в русле повседневной жизни.


Да знаю я все это, мне можно не рассказывать ))
---
По буддийской части.
Со своего нынешнего видения и опыта могу сказать, что это зацепленность за личность, "Я", отношения. С чем наверно имеет смысл поработать. Но это все потом, когда на костылях медицины уже более-менее нормализуется состояние.
Имхо.

----------

Доня (05.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Да знаю я все это, мне можно не рассказывать ))
> ---
> По буддийской части.
> Со своего нынешнего видения и опыта могу сказать, что это зацепленность за личность, "Я", отношения. С чем наверно имеет смысл поработать. Но это все потом, когда на костылях медицины уже более-менее нормализуется состояние.
> Имхо.


Да не хотелось бы мне вставать на учет в ПНД.

----------


## Шварц

> А КАК без этого? Быть заурядным офисным планктоном без права голоса? Простите, но я не умею так жить. Просто не умею.. не "нихачу", а не умею. Все модели взаимодействия с социумом были построены именно на этом - на своем превосходстве. Я рулил, я был харизматичен, я мог убедить любую сволочь не согласную со мной. Я мог заставить делать как мне надо. Сейчас я безоружен. Сейчас я - унылое говно. 
> .


Вот, собственно, о чем я и говорю - подтверждение.
Совмещение - вопрос непростой. Здесь не посоветую.
Для себя я решил вопрос, да, можно сказать я ушел из (той) жизни. осознаю это. и назад туда уже не вернусь ни за какие коврижки. 
Я не воспринимаю более всерьез ни работу, ни отношения, ни любофф (в классическом понимании). Нет более той зацепелнности. Сейчас даже смешно, что раньше воспринимал все всерьез. И когда произошло это, стали происходить и ярчайшие перемены.

----------


## Шварц

> Да не хотелось бы мне вставать на учет в ПНД.


Какой нахрен ПНД? Похоже вы пока вообще не очень в курсе дел) 
Короче, советую сходить к хорошему психотерапевту. Ни на какой учет не поставят. 
Психолог (если повезет попасть к грамотному) отправит туже же. Т.к. психолог не имеет права выписывать таблетки, он не врач. Если вообще повезет, и не нарветесь на психОлуха (а их мнооого).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А КАК без этого? Быть заурядным офисным планктоном без права голоса? Простите, но я не умею так жить. Просто не умею.. не "нихачу", а не умею. Все модели взаимодействия с социумом были построены именно на этом - на своем превосходстве. Я рулил, я был харизматичен, я мог убедить любую сволочь не согласную со мной. Я мог заставить делать как мне надо. Сейчас я безоружен. Сейчас я - унылое говно. 
> Вы вскопали глубины проблемы, я с удовольствием Вас читаю, Вы очень мудрый человек. Но я и сам это понимаю, увы. Но я не знаю, что с этим делать. Уйти в другие учения? Запросто! Но я уже не могу. Фундамент БуддаДхармы уже засел глубоко (и я с ним согласен). Но я не могу найти компромисс между Учением и повседневной жизнью. Уж очень много проблем возникает.
> 
> 
> Я пытался.. .все было хорошо.. но они проявили себя в момент опьянения. Создается ощущение, что они ищут слабые места.


Вы уже то, что Вы есть, Вам ничего не нужно для того, чтобы этим быть или пытаться этим выглядеть. В подходящих условиях - соответствующие результаты. Вы наверняка знаете формулу "быть - делать - иметь". Чаще всего люди хотят иметь, пытаются что-то для этого делать, и борются с собой. Если Вы хорошо осмыслите что значит быть тем, кто делает и имеет то, что Вы желаете, то Ваш подход кардинально изменится. 

Не ищите компромисов. Учение проникает в Вашу жизнь в любой ситуации, никуда Вы от учения уже не денетесь. 

У Вас уже есть разные склонности, в которых Вы проявляетесь. Внимание подобно оводу, который совершает небольшие круги и сделав несколько небольших кругов переходит к следующей зоне. Какая-то склонность формирует определенный круг движения внимания, потом импульс этой склонности слабеет и новая склонность набирает силу.

Когда Вы видите склонности, Вы понимаете, что карабкаться против склонностей - бессмысленная затея. Снова и снова ум забрасывается без специальных усилий на самый пик нового желания, и внимание катится с этого пика, в приятном, неприятном или неопределенном направлении. 

Панические атаки это замешательство организма. Организм обычно сбалансирован и действует без сознательных усилий. Если Вы знаете баланс, то легко возвращаетесь к нему. 

Попробуйте написать для себя сбалансированное расписание того, чего хочется и того, что следует делать помимо желаний. Хорошо сконцентрируйтесь именно на осознании желаний и страхов. Не спешите. Часто за тем, чего не хочется есть то, чего хочется. Не делайте баланс одного дня. Начните с большого срока. Вся жизнь порой слишком неопределенное понятие, поэтому можно начать с десяти лет. 

Упражнение очень простое. На одном листе пишете чего хочется, на другом чего не хочется. С одной стороны каждого листа пишете ожидания от мира, с другой собственные усилия и действия. Хочу красивую женщину - это ожидание от мира, хочу петь "лав ми тендер" - это собственные усилия. Не остаться без работы - это ожидание от мира, не злиться в разговоре с соседкой - это собственные усилия.

Ну и еще одна банальность напоследок. Если Вы не испытываете благодарность за то, что имеете, Вы не найдете сил добиться того, чего хотите получить.

----------

Монферран (01.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Какой нахрен ПНД? Похоже вы пока вообще не очень в курсе дел) 
> Короче, советую сходить к хорошему психотерапевту. Ни на какой учет не поставят. 
> Психолог (если повезет попасть к грамотному) отправит туже же. Т.к. психолог не имеет права выписывать таблетки, он не врач. Если вообще повезет, и не нарветесь на психОлуха (а их мнооого).


Эт все прекрасно. А много ли у нас психологов которые имеют опыт работы с практикующими тантру и с их проблемами?
Это ж глубже все сидит.

----------


## Anthony

> Вы уже то, что Вы есть, Вам ничего не нужно для того, чтобы этим быть или пытаться этим выглядеть. В подходящих условиях - соответствующие результаты. Вы наверняка знаете формулу "быть - делать - иметь". Чаще всего люди хотят иметь, пытаются что-то для этого делать, и борются с собой. Если Вы хорошо осмыслите что значит быть тем, кто делает и имеет то, что Вы желаете, то Ваш подход кардинально изменится. 
> 
> Не ищите компромисов. Учение проникает в Вашу жизнь в любой ситуации, никуда Вы от учения уже не денетесь. 
> 
> У Вас уже есть разные склонности, в которых Вы проявляетесь. Внимание подобно оводу, который совершает небольшие круги и сделав несколько небольших кругов переходит к следующей зоне. Какая-то склонность формирует определенный круг движения внимания, потом импульс этой склонности слабеет и новая склонность набирает силу.
> 
> Когда Вы видите склонности, Вы понимаете, что карабкаться против склонностей - бессмысленная затея. Снова и снова ум забрасывается без специальных усилий на самый пик нового желания, и внимание катится с этого пика, в приятном, неприятном или неопределенном направлении. 
> 
> Панические атаки это замешательство организма. Организм обычно сбалансирован и действует без сознательных усилий. Если Вы знаете баланс, то легко возвращаетесь к нему. 
> ...


Слушайте, какая благодарность и к кому\чему?
Мне не кого и не за что благодарить. Я вижу реакцию людей к себе и понимаю, что выгляжу конченным у**аном (гр. Ленинград)
Я делаю то что делаю и получаю соответствующую реакцию извне. 
Но мои действия изнутри и снаружи меня не особо радуют. И у меня два варианта: возвращаться к своему эгоизму и нарциссизму, либо на одной ноге быть тем кто я есть теперь (калекой немощным).

----------


## Шварц

> Эт все прекрасно. А много ли у нас психологов которые имеют опыт работы с практикующими тантру и с их проблемами?
> Это ж глубже все сидит.


Еще раз повторю - не к психологу, а *психотерапевту*, т.е. врачу!
Вы когда к зубному идете, или к хирургу - тоже ищете тантристов среди них? 
С тантрой и проблемами в ключе буддизма будете работать сами потом. Сейчас нужна таблетка для нормализации болезненного острого состояния (через уровень нейромедиаторов).

----------

Пема Дролкар (02.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Еще раз повторю - не к психологу, а *психотерапевту*, т.е. врачу!
> Вы когда к зубному идете, или к хирургу - тоже ищете тантристов среди них? 
> С тантрой и проблемами в ключе буддизма будете работать сами потом. Сейчас нужна таблетка для нормализации болезненного острого состояния (через уровень нейромедиаторов).


Так ведь я все равно буду практиковать, хоть с таблетками, хоть без.
Но я не могу для себя решить, продолжать мне эти практики или нет. И хочется и невозможно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Слушайте, какая благодарность и к кому\чему?
> Мне не кого и не за что благодарить. Я вижу реакцию людей к себе и понимаю, что выгляжу конченным у**аном (гр. Ленинград)
> Я делаю то что делаю и получаю соответствующую реакцию извне. 
> Но мои действия изнутри и снаружи меня не особо радуют. И у меня два варианта: возвращаться к своему эгоизму и нарциссизму, либо на одной ноге быть тем кто я есть теперь (калекой немощным).


Вы недовольны собой и не цените того, что у Вас есть, потому что не знаете, что ситуация могла бы быть гораздо труднее. Например, Вы могли бы не иметь ног, или глаз. Но если Вы считаете, что не можете себе позволить умиротворенность, то Вы не сможете себе позволить умиротворенность. Когда-то Вы хотели того, что сейчас у Вас есть. Вот Вы сейчас живете и хотите другого. Этот круговорот желаний и есть сансара. Желать и не удовлетворяться тем, что ранее было желанным, а желать чего-то другого, снова и снова.

----------

Anthony (01.04.2018), Монферран (01.04.2018), Шварц (01.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Так ведь я все равно буду практиковать, хоть с таблетками, хоть без.
> Но я не могу для себя решить, продолжать мне эти практики или нет. И хочется и невозможно.


Почему невозможно? из-за состояния что-ли? 
Лечение облегчит состояние. а дальше - хоть практикуйте, хоть решайте )
У вас, в отличие от большинства людей с ПА, просто сидящих не таблетках, будет возможность исправить настоящую причину (т.к. знакомы с Дхармой). 

А к врачу - лучше не в поликлинику, а нормальный центр к спецу с опытом работы с ПА и психосоматикой. Или в больницах есть отделения психосоматики. Но лучше не в первый попавшийся, а по отзывам/рекомендациям.

----------


## Anthony

Вот сейчас сижу и бъется сердце и где-то отдаленно есть понимание, что раньше мне эта взбудораженность нравилась. Я перся от нее!
А  сейчас я боюсь сердцебиения и не получаю удовольствия как раньше. Раньше оно сподвигало на что-то, а сейчас пугает.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Эт все прекрасно. А много ли у нас психологов которые имеют опыт работы с практикующими тантру и с их проблемами?
> Это ж глубже все сидит.


Дмитрий Комаров, занимающийся лечением ОКР, писал: Буддийские практики радикального принятия и отстраненного наблюдения за мыслями лежат в основе так называемой третьей волны когнитивно-поведенческой психотерапии (Acceptance and Commitment Therapy и Mindfulness Based Cognitive therapy). Это прекрасные техники, которые в сочетании с когнитивной проработкой ошибок мышления дают ощутимый результат. Однако, как и методика экспозиции, медитация требует регулярного и правильного выполнения. Когда я говорю про правильное выполнения, я в первую очередь подразумеваю, что медитация не должна становиться способом избегания неприятных мыслей. Изучение и практика майндфулнесс входит в программу терапии ОКР в нашей клинике.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот сейчас сижу и бъется сердце и где-то отдаленно есть понимание, что раньше мне эта взбудораженность нравилась. Я перся от нее!
> А  сейчас я боюсь сердцебиения и не получаю удовольствия как раньше. Раньше оно сподвигало на что-то, а сейчас пугает.


Не знаю, как вы относитесь к тибетской медицине, но по-моему расстройство лунга это. И можно воспользоваться тибетскими методами или лекарствами.

----------

Пема Дролкар (02.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот сейчас сижу и бъется сердце и где-то отдаленно есть понимание, что раньше мне эта взбудораженность нравилась. Я перся от нее!
> А  сейчас я боюсь сердцебиения и не получаю удовольствия как раньше. Раньше оно сподвигало на что-то, а сейчас пугает.


Иногда нравится, иногда не нравится, но ведь бывает, что Вы не слышите этого сердцебиения.
Умиротворенный ум просто распознает - сердце бьется.

----------

Монферран (01.04.2018)

----------


## Raudex

А вы не думаете, что у вас это всё накрутилось на какие то вполне физиологические проблемы с сердечным ритмом и сосудами? Так бывает, когда случается приступ тахикардии, то реально страшно, хотя симптомы не такие и грубые. Понимаю, что говорю какую то банальность, но вдруг поможет.

----------


## Anthony

> Иногда нравится, иногда не нравится, но ведь бывает, что Вы не слышите этого сердцебиения.
> Умиротворенный ум просто распознает - сердце бьется.


Эт все красиво читать)) И на самом деле по-умному звучит!
Но я не могу применить это на практике. У меня даже объяснений нет почему не могу.
Перед сном научился эту заразу осознавать, продышаться и послать ко всем чертям. Но сейчас она проникла и в повседневную жизнь.

----------


## Anthony

> Не знаю, как вы относитесь к тибетской медицине, но по-моему расстройство лунга это. И можно воспользоваться тибетскими методами или лекарствами.


Дак ведь это лекарь нужен под боком, чтоб отслеживал ход болезни.
По почте глупо пилюльки заказывать.

----------


## Anthony

> А вы не думаете, что у вас это всё накрутилось на какие то вполне физиологические проблемы с сердечным ритмом и сосудами? Так бывает, когда случается приступ тахикардии, то реально страшно, хотя симптомы не такие и грубые. Понимаю, что говорю какую то банальность, но вдруг поможет.


Нет, Вы не банальность говорите.
У меня еще со времен отмазывания от военкомата была ВСД.
Но раньше я не парился над ней. В ней была даже какая-то трагичность приятная. Я ее просто слал и кайфовал от жизни.
А сейчас все переросло в нынешние беды (если это конечно из-за нее)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот сейчас сижу и бъется сердце и где-то отдаленно есть понимание, что раньше мне эта взбудораженность нравилась. Я перся от нее!
> А  сейчас я боюсь сердцебиения и не получаю удовольствия как раньше. Раньше оно сподвигало на что-то, а сейчас пугает.


Адреналин...
Есть вариант, связанный с отстранением от ситуации, приводящей в замешательство: бдительно контролировать своё дыхание, не предаваясь дискомфортной ситуации, а уделяя максимум внимания упокоению дыхания. Мантрой при этом может быть,  пример, "буд-дхо" (вдох-выдох, соответственно)... Тем самым Вы будете отстраняться от внешнего, обращаясь к внутреннему.
Это о методике успокоения дыхания и, значит, ума: самоконтроль.

Если же в целом, то Вы, по-видимому, очень быстро "соскочили" с агрессивно задранной самооценки -- на умеренную, как и должно происходить при серьёзных будд. практиках.
Другое дело, что это новое (благое/благотворное по сути) состояние для Вас непривычно и его нужно освоить. А это требует времени...

Что касается процесса засыпания, в форуме уже не раз давалась соотв. методика: см., примеру, здесь: https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post688670

----------

Anthony (01.04.2018)

----------


## Raudex

> Нет, Вы не банальность говорите.
> У меня еще со времен отмазывания от военкомата была ВСД.
> Но раньше я не парился над ней. В ней была даже какая-то трагичность приятная. Я ее просто слал и кайфовал от жизни.
> А сейчас все переросло в нынешние беды (если это конечно из-за нее)


О ну тогда очевиден ответ с кого вам начать, с кардиолога.

----------


## Anthony

> Если же в целом, то Вы, по-видимому, очень быстро "соскочили" с агрессивно задранной самооценки -- на умеренную, как и должно происходить при серьёзных будд. практиках.
> Другое дело, что это новое (благое/благотворное по сути) состояние для Вас непривычно и его нужно освоить. А это требует времени...


Да, Вы правы. Это новое и очень необычное состояние. Я бы назвал его беспомощностью.
Я не стану рассуждать: благое\неблагое оно. Не в этом суть. Суть в том, что я не представляю КАК с этим жить.
Говоря еще проще - я не вижу себя таким. Это не вяжется ни со мной, ни с моим кругом общения. 
Это вообще не присуще мне. Но это меня переломало с ног до головы.
Что с этим делать я не знаю. 

Но быть благостным буддистским з*дротом я не могу, увы. Я никогда себя таким не видел.
Может быть это неправильно, но зато честно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Эт все красиво читать)) И на самом деле по-умному звучит!
> Но я не могу применить это на практике. У меня даже объяснений нет почему не могу.
> Перед сном научился эту заразу осознавать, продышаться и послать ко всем чертям. Но сейчас она проникла и в повседневную жизнь.


Не нужно и пытаться объяснять почему не можете. Есть старый прием в НЛП, и вообще - в психологии. Когда Вы что-то не можете, представьте себе, как будто бы Вы могли. Это способ обойти предикацию. Не нужно мочь. Достаточно делать попытки. 
Ум уже в ловушке, потому что он не видит иллюзорность ловушки и себя. Не нужно искать выход из ловушки, потому что вне ловушки - тот же самый ум. Даже просто прочитав, что Вы - можете, в этот самый момент Вы уже совершаете попытку. 

Цепи привязанностей ничего не держат. Свет ума проникает и по ту, и по эту сторону.

Склонность к освобождению (бодхичитта) - вот что точит корень жадности, злобы и невежества. Семя этой склонности уже брошено в землю.

----------

Монферран (01.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

Но кардиолог смотрит на кардиограмму, а не на психику
P.S. 2 Raudex

----------


## Харуказе

У тебя болезнь ветра в ранней стадии (судя по симптомам психосоматики). Пока не поздно,ознакомься:
https://nandzed.livejournal.com/2508394.html

----------

Anthony (01.04.2018)

----------


## Харуказе

> Дак ведь это лекарь нужен под боком, чтоб отслеживал ход болезни.
> По почте глупо пилюльки заказывать.


Да можно и к лекарю съездить,почему бы и нет?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, Вы правы. Это новое и очень необычное состояние. Я бы назвал его беспомощностью.
> Я не стану рассуждать: благое\неблагое оно. Не в этом суть. Суть в том, что я не представляю КАК с этим жить.
> Говоря еще проще - я не вижу себя таким. Это не вяжется ни со мной, ни с моим кругом общения. 
> Это вообще не присуще мне. Но это меня переломало с ног до головы.


Чуть доскажу: Вы, судя по всему, ощутимо избавились от злобы/агрессии (упал её уровень).




> Что с этим делать я не знаю.


Просто упёрто учиться ровно дышать, а мир пускай подождёт...




> Но быть благостным буддистским з*дротом я не могу, увы. Я никогда себя таким не видел.
> Может быть это неправильно, но зато честно.


Разве лучше быть задротом злобным/агрессивным? : )
Да и не выйдет из Вас, мне кажется, задрот (ака зануда и т.п.): другой психотип...

А честность... Что от неё, такой вот, толку? 
Она тут -- вроде самооправдания, чтоб ничего не делать...

----------


## Anthony

> У тебя болезнь ветра в ранней стадии (судя по симптомам психосоматики). Пока не поздно,ознакомься:
> https://nandzed.livejournal.com/2508394.html


Да, читал.
Наверное пора применят на практике.

----------


## Anthony

> Чуть доскажу: Вы, судя по всему, ощутимо избавились от злобы/агрессии (упал её уровень).


Абсолютли! Но избавившись от нее ты становишься неконкурентоспособным. Ты как амеба сраная.
Нахамили тебе.. ну и пусть... наверное заблуждается человек, карма у него такая, пусть хамит, пожелаем ему всего хорошего и помолимся.
И я скажу больше... раньше злоба была здоровой. Сейчас она беспричинная и она меня разъедает. Раньше поверхностно ко всему относился, а сейчас все воспринимаю билзко к сердцу.





> Разве лучше быть задротом злобным/агрессивным? : ).


Смотря для чего лучше




> Да и не выйдет из Вас, мне кажется, задрот (ака зануда и т.п.): другой психотип...


Не выйдет. Но от того что было раньше не осталось ничего. Кроме психотипа\темперамента. Но я совершенно разучился его использовать в своих целях. Да, он есть, но толку от него? "Лежит и молчит" (С) Афоня




> А честность... Что от неё, такой вот, толку? 
> Она тут -- вроде самооправдания, чтоб ничего не делать...


Bll sht! Нету самооправдания. Я бы рад был вообще свои слабости тут не выплескивать... не то что бы оправдываться

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Друзья!
> Прошу совета и помощи. Не пристало мне это делать, но видимо, карма срослась.
> Предыстория:
> Перед сном мучают панические атаки. При общении с людьми накрывает чудовищное чувство страха (причем, знаешь, что эти люди тебе ничего плохого не сделают).
> Просто подходит человек и тебе дискомфортно, заплетается язык, появляется тупнячок и ты не знаешь как реагировать на его поведение. До принятия буддизма этого не было. Как понимаете, взаимодействовать с социумом невозможно. 
> Страх, паника и невозможность подобрать слова. Чувствуешь себя полным идиотом и самооценка падает ниже нуля в минус. Это длится на протяжении почти трех лет.
> 
> .


Однажды, группа бхикшу отправилась в джунгли в созерцательный затвор. И толи лес и вправду кишел опасностями, толи этоим казалось, но они ничего не могли делать и только переживали дикий страх от ужасно враждебного окружения.
И в конце концов охваченные дикой паникой они обратились за советом к Будде.
И Будда дал им наставление по культивированию\взращиванию доброжелательности, по майтри\метта бхаване.
Они преуспели в этой практике и избавились от панического страха и окружение больше не переживалось враждебным.

Эти методики реально помогают в таких ситуациях, также способствуют развитию\раскрытию Бодхичитты и, что важно дают доступ к Чистому Видению (ведь пока окружающая обстановка воспринимается как враждебная и злонамеренная, то ни о каком Чистом Видении и речи не может быть, так как себя очень мало а окружение много больше и Чистое Видение во многом зависит от  Видения своего Окружения - Чистым (чистым в том числе и от паранойи враждебности злонамеренности)

У Вас есть наставления по майтри\метта бхавана ?

----------


## Anthony

> Однажды, группа бхикшу отправилась в джунгли в созерцательный затвор. И толи лес и вправду кишел опасностями, толи этоим казалось, но они ничего не могли делать и только переживали дикий страх от ужасно враждебного окружения.
> И в конце концов охваченные дикой паникой они обратились за советом к Будде.
> И Будда дал им наставление по культивированию\взращиванию доброжелательности, по майтри\метта бхаване.
> Они преуспели в этой практике и избавились от панического страха и окружение больше не переживалось враждебным.
> 
> Эти методики реально помогают в таких ситуациях, также способствуют развитию\раскрытию Бодхичитты и, что важно дают доступ к Чистому Видению (ведь пока окружающая обстановка воспринимается как враждебная и злонамеренная, то ни о каком Чистом Видении и речи не может быть, так как себя очень мало а окружение много больше и Чистое Видение во многом зависит от  Видения своего Окружения - Чистым (чистым в том числе и от паранойи враждебности злонамеренности)
> 
> У Вас есть наставления по майтри\метта бхавана ?


Не умею я этого)) И еще больше себя ломать желания нет.

----------


## Raudex

> Но кардиолог смотрит на кардиограмму, а не на психику
> P.S. 2 Raudex


Так с психикой мож всё более менее, уберутся симптомы сердечные - смягчиться и психоэмоциональная картина происходящего.

----------


## Anthony

> Раз так пишете, то значить наставлений не имеете )
> 
> Не ломать себя надо, а любить и доброжелать себе.
> Меня близкие считали асоциальным типом, .


Но я-то не был асоциальным никогда. Я всегда был в центре событий и мне это нравилось. Когда все внимание на тебя.
А сейчас я боюсь излишнего внимания. 

Вдруг че скажут, а я ответить не смогу достойно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но я-то не был асоциальным никогда. Я всегда был в центре событий и мне это нравилось


Имею ввиду асоциальным не в плане ухода от общества, а представляющим опасность окружающим.
(это кстати также от ограниченного  восприятия  окружения слишком опасным и злонамеренным, от  страха что тебе вред могут нанести и надо первым действовать).

А не пытались ли Вы вести жизнь не приспособленного ни к чему странного святоши(или вести себя как бикшу будучи мирянином, или ещё както стать какимто экзотическим), именно ломать себя под идеалы западных понятий о духовности и религиозности (и через эту призму шаблонов воспринимать и буддизм), раз сейчас в таком состоянии ?
Хотя вроде в традиции - КК, а не было ли диссоциации между  традицией кагьюп(а у нас же есть примеры и успешных мирян и созерцателей немонахов) такой как есть и бытующим на западе представлением о духовненьком буддизме ?

----------


## Anthony

> А не пытались ли Вы вести жизнь не приспособленного ни к чему странного святоши(или вести себя как бикшу будучи мирянином) или ещё както стать экзотическим, именно ломать себя под идеалы западных понятий о духовности и религиозности (и через эту призму шаблонов воспринимать и буддизм), раз сейчас в таком состоянии ?


Меня вообще жизнь святоши не прикалывает. Западный он или тибецкий. Если только костюм католического священника надеть на Хэлоуин. Странным и вычурным я быть не пытался (в духовно-религиозном смысле). А в субкультурно-бытовом - да. Широкие штаны и футболка на пять размеров больше. Ну или другая крайность - дорогущие туфли и костюмы с зализанными гелем волосами. Что так же не было общепринято. 




> Хотя вроде в традиции - КК, а не было ли диссоциации между традицией такой как есть и бытующим на западе представлением о духовненьком буддизме ?


Не-не-не... западный буддизм я вообще не воспринимал никогда. Это больше похоже на церковно-приходскую школу.
Касаемо традиции - старая инфа, все лень поменять. Основа моей практики это Чоклинг Терсар.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый   @*Anthony*  , всётаки попробуйте майтри\метта бхавану. Традиционные результаты( и вполне проверяемые на опыте) какраз - улучшение засыпания и сна, устранение страхов\паники перед\от окружения, улучшение отношения к себе и взаимотношения с другими (в том числе и с близкими, коллегами, друзьями, знакомыми).
Вот тут в этой теме я немного попытался собрать наставления по этой практике(и в общем по развитию\взращиванию\культивированию именно буддийской мотивации) имеющиеся в интернете:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=26288
Конечно получилось слишком много перегружено  инфой, но можно выборочно с одним двумя семинарами ознакомиться.

Наставники Тхеравады также проводят тренинги по традиционным методикам метта-бхаваны.
Вроде, если не запамятовал, и Чёки Нима Ринпоче давал наставления и по четырём безмерным (и вроде чисто по сорадованию) и по семи методам (включающим также и сорадование по отношению к себе и к другим).
Да и  сейчас лама Олег после затвора вернулся, можно и на встречу с ним выбраться.

----------

Anthony (01.04.2018), Шварц (01.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

Послушайте опытного со "стажем" в данном вопросе ) Идите к врачам.
По весне и осенью отделения психосоматики забиты пациентами с ВСД и ПА (сам лежал там, специфика отделения - кардио, пациента ведут 2 врача одновременно - кардиолог и психотерапевт). Были бы в Питере, дал бы адрес. Таблетками это достаточно быстро скорректируется. 
А дальше - работа с эго (мой совет).

Еще когда лежал, общался с соседями по палате - обратил внимение, что у многих были пунктики (быть правильным пацаном, производить впечатление, показывая свою круть, жесткие зацепки и пр., короче ярко выраженное "Я", у женщин также). Тогда просто задумался, а сейчас то это мне вообще все ясно видится.

Сосуд у вас переполнен, само не пройдет уже (имхо), если такие проявления. Психологи, или же следование советам от людей не в теме (ПА и пр.) - будут малоэффективны и займут много времени и ресурсов. Есть желание - можете убедиться на своем опыте)




> Абсолютли! Но избавившись от нее ты становишься неконкурентоспособным. Ты как амеба сраная.
> Нахамили тебе.. ну и пусть... наверное заблуждается человек, карма у него такая, пусть хамит, пожелаем ему всего хорошего и помолимся.
> И я скажу больше... раньше злоба была здоровой. Сейчас она беспричинная и она меня разъедает. Раньше поверхностно ко всему относился, а сейчас все воспринимаю билзко к сердцу.


Вы "зажали шланг".
Это равносильно как бы принудительному прощению, как если бы человек заставил себя простить (сказал, что простил, а на деле - нет, и при этом проявлять эмоции как раньше уже не может, терпит).
Типа знает, что поливать из шланга - это плохо, поэтому зажимает шланг (хотя кажется, что он все верно делает - вода то не течет уже внешне). Что происходит дальше - вы в курсе.

Причина - в эго, "Я". Негативные эмоции в ответку давать перестали, но Я то никуда не делось и соответственно возникать они (или их основа) не перестали, просто скрытно копятся (кажется, что их нет), т.к. шланг по которому они раньше выходили, зажат. Знаю я это состояние, вот оно : 


> Ты как амеба сраная. Нахамили тебе.. ну и пусть... наверное заблуждается человек, карма у него такая, пусть хамит, пожелаем ему всего хорошего и помолимся.


Это - "Я", оно требует другого, отстаивает свою суть. Когда проработаешь безличность - этого состояния не будет уже. Не будет ни "амебы", ни зажатого шланга, ни субстанций по нему идущим.
А без таблеток навряд ли хватит ресурсов, чтобы с этим работать (хотя все может быть конечно).

зы. Кстати, лама по тибетской медицине тогда говорил, что таблетки (антидепрессанты) пить надо, даже когда пил его порошки.

В общем, что мог, посоветовал, дальше сами думайте.

----
Чем дольше это будет входить в физиологию, тем дальше будет сложнее исправлять.

----------

Anthony (02.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (02.04.2018), Доня (05.04.2018), Пема Дролкар (02.04.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2018), Шуньяананда (02.04.2018)

----------


## Руфус

> Друзья!
> Прошу совета и помощи. Не пристало мне это делать, но видимо, карма срослась.
> Предыстория:
> Перед сном мучают панические атаки. При общении с людьми накрывает чудовищное чувство страха (причем, знаешь, что эти люди тебе ничего плохого не сделают).
> Просто подходит человек и тебе дискомфортно, заплетается язык, появляется тупнячок и ты не знаешь как реагировать на его поведение. До принятия буддизма этого не было. Как понимаете, взаимодействовать с социумом невозможно. 
> Страх, паника и невозможность подобрать слова. Чувствуешь себя полным идиотом и самооценка падает ниже нуля в минус. Это длится на протяжении почти трех лет.
> 
> Сегодня:
> Сегодня выпил водки, (да, такое бывает), и появились чудовищные мышечные спазмы... такие, что я упал на колено. Хорошо, что успел удержаться за дверь.
> ...


Если симптомы сильные то это болезнь. Тогда нужно узнать, что эту болезнь вызывает. Например, такие симптомы вызывает одержимость бесом, но в вашем случае это, наверное, что-то другое.

----------


## Шавырин

Простите за офф-топ .

Господа участники , т.е. вы реально диагностируете симптоматику болезни и пути (её) купирования вот так ... 

По фото в профиле и буквам на экране монитора ?

* Позовите  @*Дубинин* ! (с) "Вий"

----------


## Юй Кан

> Абсолютли! Но избавившись от нее ты становишься неконкурентоспособным. Ты как амеба сраная.
> Нахамили тебе.. ну и пусть... наверное заблуждается человек, карма у него такая, пусть хамит, пожелаем ему всего хорошего и помолимся.
> И я скажу больше... раньше злоба была здоровой. Сейчас она беспричинная и она меня разъедает. Раньше поверхностно ко всему относился, а сейчас все воспринимаю билзко к сердцу.


У ведущих себя неправильно/агрессивно (как понимаю, сами вели себя где-то так?) проблема в том, что они просто не умеют вести себя иначе. Не через силу же они хамят-наезжают, а естественно: такой вот у них внутренний сценарий поведения в некоторых ситуациях... 
Потому для них это не столько вина, сколько беда.
Соответственно, в любой конфликтной ситуации необходимо исследовать, прежде всего, свои косяки. Ну, скажем, чем именно было вызвано хамство в мой адрес со стороны нахамившего? И т.д. Делая себе выводы на будущее. Это одно.

Второе: не следует путать мягкость со слабостью. (Аналогия -- с водой: мягкая, но несжимаемая.)
Мне неск. раз приходилось выходить из чреватых рукопашкой ситуаций благодаря тому, что сам не заводился. Первый раз, расставшись с "агрессором", шёл домой и думал: "Ну ты что, не мужик? Не мог дать с лоб?! Мог, регулярно ведь много лет тренируюсь. Но... Если бы вырубил того, потом было бы ещё хуже, потому как причинил бы ему бессмысленное страдание и потом бы страдал сам, что не  сдержался..."

Древняя истина: _Лучшая победа -- победа без боя, лучшее поражение -- поражение без обиды._ 
Но чтобы этому следовать, необходимо самообладание...




> Смотря для чего лучше


Неагрессивным быть лучше для следования Пути, избавляясь тем самым от привязанности к "я, мне, моё".




> Не выйдет. Но от того что было раньше не осталось ничего. Кроме психотипа\темперамента. Но я совершенно разучился его использовать в своих целях. Да, он есть, но толку от него? "Лежит и молчит" (С) Афоня


Психотип это больше, чем темперамент. Ну, не суть.
А искусство тут состоит в том, чтобы он был/стал послушен, как верный могучий пёс. : )




> Bll sht! Нету самооправдания. Я бы рад был вообще свои слабости тут не выплескивать... не то что бы оправдываться


Объясню логику таких самооправданий (т.е. оправданий не перед другими, а перед собой): "Да, я ничего не делаю, но зато я честен!"

----------


## Шварц

> Господа участники , т.е. вы реально диагностируете симптоматику болезни и пути (её) купирования вот так ... 
> По фото в профиле и буквам на экране монитора ?


Прозвучали ключевые слова - ПА и ВСД. И если это уже есть, то это оно, 95%. Я эту тему знаю, еще свежо. 
И читается (мной) по прямым и косвенным признакам.
Поэтому и говорю: к врачу. (психотерапевту - а это врач, не путать с психологом).

----------

Шавырин (01.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Прозвучали ключевые слова - ПА и ВСД. И если это уже есть, то это оно, 95%. Я эту тему знаю, еще свежо. 
> И читается (мной) по прямым и косвенным признакам.
> Поэтому и говорю: к врачу. (психотерапевту - а это врач, не путать с психологом).


Шварц, а как это все обстоит на практике?
Начинать с терапевта? И он уже направит куда нужно? Как это повлияет на мое будущее (на учет поставят и тд?)
И самое главное - Вам это помогло и бывают ли рецидивы?
Таблетки не делают овощем? Сидеть на них постоянно?

----------


## Anthony

> Вы "зажали шланг".
> Это равносильно как бы принудительному прощению, как если бы человек заставил себя простить (сказал, что простил, а на деле - нет, и при этом проявлять эмоции как раньше уже не может, терпит).
> Типа знает, что поливать из шланга - это плохо, поэтому зажимает шланг (хотя кажется, что он все верно делает - вода то не течет уже внешне). Что происходит дальше - вы в курсе.


И тут Вы черт подери правы!
Есть ощущение, для простоты назовем его энергией.... 
Эта энергия пытается выливаться наружу (так как она это делала раньше, она идет по привычному пути), но где-то в районе груди и горла она пережимается и ты впадаешь в какой-то анабиоз... ничего не можешь сказать и сделать, сбивается дыхание. И эта реакция со временем переросла в естественное положение дел... ты привыкаешь к этой реакции и знаешь что в любой похожей ситуации все повторится так же. 
Страхи на фоне этого развиваются как снежный ком.

----------


## Ануруддха

Anthony, понаблюдайте как вы дышите. Дыхание должно быть расслабленным и спокойным, и только через нос, в идеале почти не ощутимым. Излишнее и тем более шумное дыхание возбуждает нервную систему поскольку это защитная реакция на возможную агрессию или мобилизацию организма на активные действия.

----------

Шварц (02.04.2018)

----------


## Харуказе

> И тут Вы черт подери правы!
> Есть ощущение, для простоты назовем его энергией.... 
> Эта энергия пытается выливаться наружу (так как она это делала раньше, она идет по привычному пути), но где-то в районе груди и горла она пережимается и ты впадаешь в какой-то анабиоз... ничего не можешь сказать и сделать, сбивается дыхание. И эта реакция со временем переросла в естественное положение дел... ты привыкаешь к этой реакции и знаешь что в любой похожей ситуации все повторится так же. 
> Страхи на фоне этого развиваются как снежный ком.


Ну да - это начало болезни ветра в легкой стадии. Потом эта энергия локализуется в области головы и это уже катастрофа. Нужно обязательно делать заземляющие практики,цигун и т.д,чтобы она равномерно размазывалась по всему телу. Возможно стоит сходить на пару-тройку занятий по цигун, чтобы показали что да как.

----------


## Anthony

> Anthony, понаблюдайте как вы дышите. Дыхание должно быть расслабленным и спокойным, и только через нос, в идеале почти не ощутимым. Излишнее и тем более шумное дыхание возбуждает нервную систему поскольку это защитная реакция на возможную агрессию или мобилизацию организма на активные действия.


Дыхание прерывистое.  Далеко себе не ровное. Насыщение воздухом происходит в последней стадии вдоха. Как резкий и большой заброс воздуха на последней фазе.

----------


## Anthony

> Ну да - это начало болезни ветра в легкой стадии.


А... то есть еще хуже будет)))
Сейчас начал делать дзадзен. 20-25 минут. Сразу вспомнились приятные ощущения из начала буддистской практики, (начинал я с Дзена, а потом плавно и незаметно для себя превратился в горе-йога).
После сеанса дзадзена все ровно в голове и теле.... как-то плавно все течет, чтоли.
Пока радует. Что будет дальше - вообще не ясно.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Дыхание прерывистое.  Далеко себе не ровное. Насыщение воздухом происходит в последней стадии вдоха. Как резкий и большой заброс воздуха на последней фазе.


Дыхание нужно приводить в порядок, по моему личному опыту - это источник проблем с ВСД, тахикардией и страхами. Почитайте про дыхание по Бутейко.

----------

Aliona (03.04.2018), Anthony (02.04.2018), Шварц (02.04.2018)

----------


## Харуказе

> А... то есть еще хуже будет)))
> Сейчас начал делать дзадзен. 20-25 минут. Сразу вспомнились приятные ощущения из начала буддистской практики, (начинал я с Дзена, а потом плавно и незаметно для себя превратился в горе-йога).
> После сеанса дзадзена все ровно в голове и теле.... как-то плавно все течет, чтоли.
> Пока радует. Что будет дальше - вообще не ясно.


Да не будет хуже.Если дозировано сидеть в дзазен и освоить 2-3 заземляющие техники цигун.Нужно просто научиться правильно работать с дыханием и энергией (чтобы она не застаивалась в одной точке и текла равномерно по всему телу).

----------


## Anthony

> Да не будет хуже.Если дозировано сидеть в дзазен и освоить 2-3 заземляющие техники цигун.Нужно просто научиться правильно работать с дыханием и энергией (чтобы она не застаивалась в одной точке и текла равномерно по всему телу).


Слушайте, посоветуйте 2-3 заземляющие техники цигун, пожалуйста. Названия хотя бы. Ну и видео, если есть.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2018)

----------


## Харуказе

> Слушайте, посоветуйте 2-3 заземляющие техники цигун, пожалуйста. Названия хотя бы. Ну и видео, если есть.


https://yandex.ru/search/?lr=35&text...B3%D0%B0%D0%BC
Первый (подготовительный):
Сядьте ровно на стул, выпрямив спину, ноги поставив полными ступнями на землю, руки на коленях или на столе (подлокотнике).
Далее нужно представить на макушке головы яйцо (или шар) из мягкого сливочного масла со смесью корицы или мёда. В зависимости от того какие проблемы беспокоят тело или ум нужно задать свойства этому яйцу. Если телесная боль,или боль в органах, то яйцо впитывает её и выводит из организма, попутно расслабляя и массажируя их. Если тревога,смятение или тяжелые мысли,то яйцо развеивает туман этих мыслей,скрывающих чистый и спокойный ум. Если умственная или физическая усталость,то яйцо наполняет тело силой и энергией.

Второй: Выравнивается дыхание, для этого мысленно три раза произносится фраза:" В деле поддержания жизни (вдох), взращивание дыхания не имеет равных (выдох). Далее такой темп поддерживается до конца этапа.
Нужно представить как тепло от верхней части тела (плеч и головы) плавит яйцо и расплавленное масло стекает сначала по голове, наполняя её снаружи и внутри теплом, затем этот поток идёт по шее,спускается по рукам,грудной клетке и спине (наполняя все органы теплом),животу и диафрагме,этот поток естественным образом впитывает и уносит все неприятные ощущения и тревожные мысли вниз к ногам (как водопад). После этого он проходит по ногам к ступням и выносит всё через ступни ног в землю.

Третий: Выравнивается дыхание.
Нужно представить как тепло от верхней части тела (плеч и головы) плавит яйцо и расплавленное масло стекает сначала по голове, наполняя её снаружи и внутри теплом, затем этот поток идёт по шее,спускается по рукам,грудной клетке и спине (наполняя все органы теплом),животу и диафрагме,этот поток наполняет тело силой и энергией,делая кожу сияющей,а мысли спокойными и умиротворёнными. После этого он проходит по ногам к ступням и выносит всё через ступни ног в землю.

Четвёртый: Выравнивается дыхание. Поток идёт так же,но просто наблюдается без каких-либо мыслей.

По 3 ссылке в поиске есть похожая техника с потоком ци.



> Представьте себе нисходящий поток ци от головы вдоль тела, струящийся как водопад к кончикам пальцев рук и ног. Почувствуйте приятное, трепетное ощущение, как будто поток струится внутри вашего тела. Представьте, что поток внутренней энергии уносит все лишнее из вашего тела: отрицательные эмоции, болезни, шлаки и т. п. Грязь покидает вас и уходит в землю через ступни.


Вот еще при ходьбе можно (но без фанатизма):
http://vostok-medik.ru/article/pohod...azhnenie-cigun

----------

Anthony (02.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> https://yandex.ru/search/?lr=35&text...B3%D0%B0%D0%BC
> Первый (подготовительный):
> Сядьте ровно на стул, выпрямив спину, ноги поставив полными ступнями на землю, руки на коленях или на столе (подлокотнике).
> Далее нужно представить на макушке головы яйцо (или шар) из мягкого сливочного масла со смесью корицы или мёда. В зависимости от того какие проблемы беспокоят тело или ум нужно задать свойства этому яйцу. Если телесная боль,или боль в органах, то яйцо впитывает её и выводит из организма, попутно расслабляя и массажируя их. Если тревога,смятение или тяжелые мысли,то яйцо развеивает туман этих мыслей,скрывающих чистый и спокойный ум. Если умственная или физическая усталость,то яйцо наполняет тело силой и энергией.
> 
> Второй: Выравнивается дыхание, для этого мысленно три раза произносится фраза:" В деле поддержания жизни (вдох), взращивание дыхания не имеет равных (выдох). Далее такой темп поддерживается до конца этапа.
> Нужно представить как тепло от верхней части тела (плеч и головы) плавит яйцо и расплавленное масло стекает сначала по голове, наполняя её снаружи и внутри теплом, затем этот поток идёт по шее,спускается по рукам,грудной клетке и спине (наполняя все органы теплом),животу и диафрагме,этот поток естественным образом впитывает и уносит все неприятные ощущения и тревожные мысли вниз к ногам (как водопад). После этого он проходит по ногам к ступням и выносит всё через ступни ног в землю.
> 
> Третий: Выравнивается дыхание.
> ...


С маслом вроде приятно))) Надо испробовать

----------


## Харуказе

Да. Я несколько лет уже этим методом пользуюсь. Довольно легко отследить правильность практики. Если в ногах начинается покалывание и тепло/энергия равномерно распределяется по телу, проясняется ум (уходят беспорядочные мысли,тревога, улучшаются слух и зрение и т.д), тяжесть и тепло в районе головы, солнечного сплетения и шеи рассасываются - то всё правильно.

----------


## Шварц

> Шварц, а как это все обстоит на практике?
> Начинать с терапевта? И он уже направит куда нужно? Как это повлияет на мое будущее (на учет поставят и тд?)
> И самое главное - Вам это помогло и бывают ли рецидивы?
> Таблетки не делают овощем? Сидеть на них постоянно?


Ну если в поликлинике - то отправят к терапевту) Я не советую поликлиники, квалификацией там обычно и не пахнет, и впечатлений масса будет негативных.
Идите в нормальный платный центр, или к частному (только выбирать надо толковых, с опытом в данных вопросах), или ищите больницу с отделением психосоматики (с кардиопрофилем).
На учет не поставят (не путайте психосоматику и серьезную психиатрию). Вы даже не представляете, сколько людей имеют проблемы с психосоматикой (в последнее время и особенно в городах).
Современные антидепрессанты (СИОЗС, СИОЗСН) не делают овощем. Старые совковая классика типа амитриптилина дает ощутимую седацию и сонливость. Овощное состояние дают тяжелые нейролептики (но это уже в психиатрии и вам не надо). Легкие в малых дозах могут назначить.
Острые приступы ПА снимаются транквилизаторами, также в начале лечения могут назначить. (а их имеют право выписывать только в гос.учреждениях, если ничего не изменилось, но все наоборот сейчас ужесточается в этом плане. поэтому лучше конечно лечь полежать в больнице на психосоматическом отделении, там все комплексно будет (+ метаболические препараты типа берлитиона, цитофлавина и др.). поищите на форумах тематических, про ПА.).
Побочки первое время скорее всего будут (от АД).
Пьются обычно курсами (долгими). 
Нужно понимать, что таблетки - это как гипс при переломе. Вспомогательное, но часто необходимое.
Снимут жесткие проявлния ПА, уберут беспомощность и пр. депрессивные вещи, ситуацию с самооценкой в т.ч. (там прямая завязка на серотонин).
Мне - облегчило состояние значительно. было еще до буддизма.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, читал.
> Наверное пора применят на практике.


Вот еще вдогонку  http://savetibet.ru/2013/02/18/lung.html

----------


## Шварц

> И тут Вы черт подери правы!
> Есть ощущение, для простоты назовем его энергией.... 
> Эта энергия пытается выливаться наружу (так как она это делала раньше, она идет по привычному пути), но где-то в районе груди и горла она пережимается и ты впадаешь в какой-то анабиоз... ничего не можешь сказать и сделать, сбивается дыхание. И эта реакция со временем переросла в естественное положение дел... ты привыкаешь к этой реакции и знаешь что в любой похожей ситуации все повторится так же. 
> Страхи на фоне этого развиваются как снежный ком.


Эго. Эта энергия и потребности связаны с ним. Вы ему перекрыли шланг, но оно никуда не делось и энергии тоже.



> "Быть заурядным офисным планктоном без права голоса? Простите, но я не умею так жить. Просто не умею.. не "нихачу", а не умею. Все модели взаимодействия с социумом были построены именно на этом - на своем превосходстве. Я рулил, я был харизматичен, я мог убедить любую сволочь не согласную со мной. Я мог заставить делать как мне надо. Сейчас я безоружен. Сейчас я - унылое говно. " 
> "Но я-то не был асоциальным никогда. Я всегда был в центре событий и мне это нравилось. Когда все внимание на тебя.
> А сейчас я боюсь излишнего внимания. "
> "Странным и вычурным я быть не пытался (в духовно-религиозном смысле). А в субкультурно-бытовом - да. Широкие штаны и футболка на пять размеров больше. Ну или другая крайность - дорогущие туфли и костюмы с зализанными гелем волосами.".


Не осознали всерьез иллюзорность общепринятых ценностей, не прочувствовали и не приняли картину реального бытия, и личности конечно же. Стремление быть, проявлять себя, чтобы другие относились и воспринимали соответственно хотениям, "представлять из себя" в глазах других некий образ, короче "Я". Мне самому просто эта тема  (теперь уже в прошлом) очень знакома ) 

Советую поизучать всерьез эти вещи. и коли уж упомянули Чоклинг Терсар - послушайете лекции ламы Олега. Только не просто слушать, а вникать и разбираться, делать конспекты-заметки, строить схемы, и примерять на себя - видеть себя и свое место в этой картине. Там все как на ладони.

И дыхание, конечно. Шаматха с объектом-дыханием. Для себя давно заметил, что часто не дышишь, а особенно не выдыхаешь до конца (зажатость в груди из-за напряжений, на работе например). Начинаешь осознавать и выдыхыть через отпускание зажатости - и прямо кислород по телу разливается, полная благость приходит, отпускает конкретно (кстати недавно у Н.Норбу наткнулся на этот же момент невыдыхания).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

@*Anthony* 

Пожалуйста, вслушайтесь в то, что я сейчас скажу. И я не боюсь это сказать при всех. Потому что эту фазу в себе я уже прошла. Давно за Вами наблюдаю, еще с Вашей темы о наполнении кувшинов начала за Вас беспокоиться. Хорошо, что Вы прямо написали.

Я согласна с теорией пережимания шланга. Но знайте, что ни таблетки, ни дыхание, ни цигун Вам радикально не помогут, хотя могут служить для некоторого облегчения, для начального выхода из штопора. И, боюсь, Вас не удовлетворит психолог-небуддист. Придется раскопать все это самому. Этот внутренний хаос надо начать чистить с понятийной системы, - КТО ВЫ, ЧТО ВЫ, КАКОЙ ВЫ, КАК ДЕЙСТВУЕТЕ И В ЧЕМ ВЫРАЖАЕТЕСЬ. Открыто и ясно перебрать все Ваши качества и способности,и рассмотреть их со стороны, как бы у другого человека, и не с позиции "унылое г..но". Как будто Вы набираете самого самого на кастинг и рассматриваете профессиональные качества.

Это внутренний конфликт Энтони-крутого-бесшабашного-взрывного-парня с Энтони-буддистом-не уловившим-суть. Вы не знаете, что можно взять из старого Энтони в буддизм, и по незнанию перечеркиваете буквально всего себя прошлого. Именно этот внутренний конфликт, когда Вы хотите быть другим, и не можете себя перечеркнуть, и вызывает эту всю психосоматику, как мне видится. 

Простите за прямоту. Дело в том, что Вы на самом деле талантливы, сильны, и харизматичны. И Вы ХОРОШИЙ человек. Только хорошие люди способны так себя есть). И это отнюдь не характеристики только лишь Вашего эго. Это Ваши сильные качества, это Суть Вашей психо-физической совокупности, при чистоте этих качеств, - Ваши стороны Будды. Зачем же их насиловать и перечеркивать? Вы ведь где-то внутри страдаете, что Вам придется "отрезать" часть себя, и Ваше тело и ум глубоко-глубоко знают, что так делать не надо, и вот они в подкорке где-то и противятся этому через психосоматику. 

Вы инстинктивно выбрали Дзогчен. Это уже говорит о многом.

Поймите, - буддизм не зачеркивание старого Энтони. Буддизм, - это расцвет внутренних качеств старого Энтони в чистом их виде. Их можно в полной мере направить на благо всех существ, развить искусность, поддержать бодхичитту. Вы, - драгоценность, пусть пока не отточенная, и об этом не надо забывать никогда. 

Я пережила подобный период(без ПА, потому что была семья и обязанности), но псевдоаскетизм меня долгое время мучал, пока я не поняла, что я на самом деле сильна, способна обучаться и работать над собой, способна дарить любовь, вести за собой людей, стимулировать их на благое(понятно, не всех, и не всех на буддизм). А также в состоянии плюнуть на весь антураж и объективную реальность. И отпустить. Как бы меня не гнобили на форуме за мои"хвастливые речи", - моя суть, именно суть того йидама, который я практикую, и это Ваджрайогини. Понятно, что мне жутко далеко до идеала, но я перестала бояться своей внутренней структуры и стесняться своего потока, просто стала потихоньку направлять его в правильное русло и вычищать. Нельзя зажимать этот поток, потому что Вы чувствуете противоречие в таком действии, и оно Вас убивает во всех смыслах. 

Будьте собой, ярким, сильным, харизматичным, свободным, бурлите от радости и силы. Пусть Ваше сердце сжимается от любви к миру и веры в то, что Вы станете буддой со всеми этими качествами, которые расцветут по максимуму. Если Вы помните, суть буддизма в том, что КАЖДОЕ существо может стать Буддой, какое право Вы имеете считать себя унылым.....г?!!!!! 

Это та суть, ради которой делается тантра(при правильном подборе ЙИдама). Делая тантру, Вы, - суть Будда-Энтони(особый Будда, неповторимый) Делайте это, как ребенок, который садится на стул и не имеет никаких сомнений что он пилот авиалайнера и летит в небе. Через техники, которые даются в садхане.

Это, кстати, у многих такой косяк. И уверена, что Вы, научившись ценить свои сильные стороны, выйдете из него в полной мере. Направьте себя на поиск слабых звеньев(Вы их знаете лучше других), порадуйтесь своим чистым качествам(водка Вам не нужна для этого), постарайтесь понять, как эти качества использовать на самосозидание, а не на саморазрушение.

Вам можно быть самим собой. Просто надо научиться распознавать где это чисто и не вредит никому, а где это придури Эго. Честно с самим собой.

Сорадуйтесь своим хорошим качествам. Сорадуйтесь своей благой карме. Сорадуйтесь тому, что у Вас есть. Этому сложнее научиться, чем самопоеданию.

Вот такой совет. Вы не один. Мы с Вами. Мы постоянно боремся с собственными косяками. Вперед.

----------

Anthony (03.04.2018), Амар (03.04.2018), Шварц (02.04.2018), Шуньяананда (02.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> @*Anthony* 
> 
> ни таблетки ... Вам радикально не помогут....


Радикально (если в смысле устранения причины) - не помогут. Но уберут и сильно облечат состояние и существование (и ощущение унылого г. в т.ч. - если у человека нейромедиаторный дисбаланс (особенно если хронический), то неизбежно будут болезненные депрессивные проявления). Что даст возможность заниматься практикой полноценно и тем более не уйти в другие учения (что только усугубит развитие), а только практика может исправить все радикально. 

Чувствуется женский подход, греющий душу, прямо такое приятное и недостающее даже) Эх, далека от меня женская нежность)
Может то, что пишу со стороны воспринимается жестко, но я стараюсь акцентировать суть, это абсолютно не тыкание на проблемы. и это только для эффективности. (можно ласково гладить неисправный мотор, но чтобы он заработал, нужен ремонт - конкретные действия). 
Если взять пресловутые споры про атмана/индивидуальность Будд. даже если это и есть.
На начальном этапе, мне думается, было очень правильно заявлено об анатмане / безличности.
Когда есть грубые зацепки за "Я", нужны радикальные меры. Основной причиной рождения в мире людей является гордость (ей пропитано все человечество). и не стоит, пока не отброшены грубые уровни эго, размышлять об атмане - наложится на качества личности, будут только заблуждения и ошибки.

Да, неправильно перечеркивать себя полностью, но на начальном этапе сложно выделить именно эго, увидеть его. Поэтому харизму стоит отбрость на начальном этапе, не туда может завести. А дальше само прояснится. Не знаю как лучше описать, что это не негатив и перечеркивание/борьба с собой. Там другое состояние совсем будет. Освобождение от груза эго, легкость и даже кайф, совсем другое отношение к окружающим. И наступает оно через серьезное осознание того, что нет никакого тебя, которым считал себя всю жизнь.

Короче, писал все только из лучших побуждений, желания реально помочь и на основании своего реального опыта.

зы. по поводу таблеток вопрос спорный.
с одной стороны, страдание - великая сила для продвижения (когда все хорошо, не нужны человеку никакие учения и практики). и эти страдания вызваны собственными устремлениями, неведением и зацепками. 
когда ты тупо пьешь обезболивающее при боли - можно обрести более серьезные проблемы.
с другой стороны, если так, что ж, врачи и лечение тогда от мары, и не лечиться теперь вовсе? тоже неверно.
поэтому разумный путь - снять(облегчить) проявления болезни таблетками, но при этом устранять коренную причину практикой.
у нас же принято ограничивается таблеткой (с теми же ПА при лечении у врачей - люди сидят на таблетках постоянно и больше ничего не делают).

----------

Raudex (04.04.2018), Шуньяананда (03.04.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Радикально (если в смысле устранения причины) - не помогут. Но уберут и сильно облечат состояние и существование (и ощущение унылого г. в т.ч. - если у человека нейромедиаторный дисбаланс (особенно если хронический), то неизбежно будут болезненные депрессивные проявления). Что даст возможность заниматься практикой полноценно и тем более не уйти в другие учения (что только усугубит развитие), а только практика может исправить все радикально. 
> 
> Чувствуется женский подход, греющий душу, прямо такое приятное и недостающее даже) Эх, далека от меня женская нежность)
> Может то, что пишу со стороны воспринимается жестко, но я стараюсь акцентировать суть, это абсолютно не тыкание на проблемы. и это только для эффективности. (можно ласково гладить неисправный мотор, но чтобы он заработал, нужен ремонт - конкретные действия). 
> Если взять пресловутые споры про атмана/индивидуальность Будд. даже если это и есть.
> На начальном этапе, мне думается, было очень правильно заявлено об анатмане / безличности.
> Когда есть грубые зацепки за "Я", нужны радикальные меры. Основной причиной рождения в мире людей является гордость (ей пропитано все человечество). и не стоит, пока не отброшены грубые уровни эго, размышлять об атмане - наложится на качества личности, будут только заблуждения и ошибки.
> 
> Да, неправильно перечеркивать себя полностью, но на начальном этапе сложно выделить именно эго, увидеть его. Поэтому харизму стоит отбрость на начальном этапе, не туда может завести. А дальше само прояснится. Не знаю как лучше описать, что это не негатив и перечеркивание/борьба с собой. Там другое состояние совсем будет. Освобождение от груза эго, легкость и даже кайф, совсем другое отношение к окружающим. И наступает оно через серьезное осознание того, что нет никакого тебя, которым считал себя всю жизнь.
> ...


Нет никакой женской нежности, а есть конкретный буддийский опыт.  Ваши советы бесценны с точки зрения опыта человека, пережившего это все, но у Энтони никакой такой хрупкости нет, - он сильный мужик с сильно развитым воображением, и придумывает себе недуги. Он "заболел" после встречи с буддизмом, а не до. И отсюда его ситуация другая, чем у Вас. Это мое стойкое мнение, хотите, рядите меня в монстры. Просто это так сладко бухнуть в ямку и ужаснуться. Ремонт мотора проводится искусными действиями, а не подливанием в него масла в виде таблеток, могу сразу сказать, что и психолога можно использовать в своих целях, чтобы укрепить свою позицию, что ты полное г.) Если человек ВЫБИРАЕТ чувствовать себя оным, его никто не сможет переубедить, пока ему самому не надоест,и он не ВЫБЕРЕТ САМ какой-то другой взгляд на себя. Все психотренинги, карьерные коачинги и так далее, базируются на этом. И Дзогчен в том числе. Раньше у него был "рабочий" взгляд на себя, который давал ему силу. Теперь он должен найти этот взгляд опять, с элементами буддийской практики.

Энтони МОЖЕТ ВЫБРАТЬ ДРУГОЕ. Просто он слишком долго пытался справиться со всем один и ДЕЛАЛ ВИД, что у него все хорошо. И противоречил сам себе. Теперь он "пролился на публику", а это очень важный момент.

Вот Вам здоровые радикальные меры. Телу надо помочь попробовать через физические нагрузки на кислороде, БАДы и витамины, может, массаж и цыгун, ДО таблеток. Уверяю, что 5 км ежеутренней пробежки выбьют всю эту дурь мыслей о себе, как об унылом г.  Вообще преодоление физических нагрузок, боль мышц, перетерпеж невыносимого физически крайне меняют вид на собственные проблемы(если человек не имеет физических нарушений) Не можешь бежать, - отжимайся и подтягивайся, дыши диафрагмой. Это делать несложно, берешь, и даешь себе задание, - пробежать столько-то, отжаться столько-то. Боль, неудобство, усилия воли НА ПРОСТОМ ЕЖЕДНЕВНОМ занятии убирают всякую мыслохрень и жвачку, дают уверенность в себе и повышают самооценку. Берешь себя за шкирку, тупо натягиваешь спорткостюм, и выбегаешь. Стршно, паника, - беги, дыши, выдержи первые три-пять минут, потом будет легче(совет не для сердечников про бег). Больше ничего делать не надо. Беги. И это многих путь, как говорится.

Лучше всего пойти и помогать своей силушкой немощным бесплатно.

Вы пробовали такой путь?))Рекомендую))

Кстати, от груза Эго освободиться крайне трудно, а особенно трудно выделить и понять, а что это такое.)) На форумах говорено-переговорено. А надо "поймать" в себе ту часть Эго, которая мешает стать Буддой, а которая помогает. И использовать вторую. Весь буддийский путь, вплоть до высших уровней практики опирается на эту часть))

----------

Шуньяананда (03.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> но у Энтониникакой такой хрупкости нет, - он сильный мужик с сильно развитым воображением, и придумывает себе недуги.


Какой еще такой хрупкости? ))
Если у человека, скажем так, понизить уровень серотонина (нейромедиатор), (не будем опускаться до деталей рецепторов и т.д. ) то я вас уверяю, там не только хрупкость появится. Быки-спортсмены меняются до неузнаваемости.




> Это мое стойкое мнение, хотите, рядите меня в монстры.


В монстры рядить не буду) Но не соглашусь.
Вы просто не понимаете, о чем речь. Спорт и "бери себя за шкирку" там не поможет. Это болезнь и обусловленное ей состояние при этом. Психотеравпевт, работающий с этим, или человек, испытавший это, поймет. Да, можно усилиями воли мобилизоваться на короткое время, но это не поможет, ресурсов не хватит.
Как вы думаете, при (не дай бог, конечно) гормональных нарушениях вылечит вас спорт, или предпочтете все же лечиться у врачей тоже?
Когда что-то болит, будете мужественно терпеть (или медитировать) или все же выпьете таблетку?

До таблеток попробовать несомненно стоит, и будет очень здорово, если удастся, т.к. работа будет непосредственно с причиной. но если не даст эффекта - к врачу.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Сто лет не было панических атак, а вчера ночью внезапно накрыло. И вспомнил ещё, что крепкий чай может провоцировать.

----------

Пема Дролкар (03.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

Еще добавлю, почему я связываю это с практикой высшей тантры (возможно, с очень неправильно выполненной практикой высшей тантры).
Это состояние тревоги, когда сбивается дыхание и бьется сердце очень похоже на то ощущение когда испускаешь из себя лучи в практике, по тем или иным нуждам. 
Это место (центр груди) становится очень чувствительным.

Глупость наверное, т.к. у йидама нет желудка и сердца, но вот так произошло у меня.
Плюс, гуглил вчера про Панические атаки и нагуглил, что тут и до шизы недалеко, а одна из причин - деперсонализация.
Наверное надо переходить на внешние тантры и не задирать планку.

----------


## Айрат

> Какой еще такой хрупкости? ))
> Если у человека, скажем так, понизить уровень серотонина (нейромедиатор), (не будем опускаться до деталей рецепторов и т.д. ) то я вас уверяю, там не только хрупкость появится. Быки-спортсмены меняются до неузнаваемости.
> 
> 
> В монстры рядить не буду) Но не соглашусь.
> Вы просто не понимаете, о чем речь. Спорт и "бери себя за шкирку" там не поможет. Это болезнь и обусловленное ей состояние при этом. Психотеравпевт, работающий с этим, или человек, испытавший это, поймет. Да, можно усилиями воли мобилизоваться на короткое время, но это не поможет, ресурсов не хватит.
> Как вы думаете, при (не дай бог, конечно) гормональных нарушениях вылечит вас спорт, или предпочтете все же лечиться у врачей тоже?
> Когда что-то болит, будете мужественно терпеть (или медитировать) или все же выпьете таблетку?
> 
> До таблеток попробовать несомненно стоит, и будет очень здорово, если удастся, т.к. работа будет непосредственно с причиной. но если не даст эффекта - к врачу.


Поддержу Пему. 
В классической йоге не просто так асаны идут перед пранаямами. С энергиями и созерцательными техниками нормально может работать только человек у кого на уровне тела зажимы убраны. Если тело зажато, не проработано, то самодеятельная практика медитации может ухудшать психологическое состояние. В тибетском буддизме это называется "болезнь ветра". И интенсивные физические нагрузки - один из способов "заземлить" ветер. Ну а в рамках аннутара-йоги для этого янтра-йога существует.

----------

Шуньяананда (03.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .
> Наверное надо ...


У Вас в Чоклинг Терсар  такое Нёндро классное  :Kiss:  , всё неблагоприятноеустраняющее, всёблаготворноёраскрывающее и вообще всёвсёпрорабатывающее   :Wink:

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (03.04.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Поддержу Пему. 
> В классической йоге не просто так асаны идут перед пранаямами. С энергиями и созерцательными техниками нормально может работать только человек у кого на уровне тела зажимы убраны. Если тело зажато, не проработано, то самодеятельная практика медитации может ухудшать психологическое состояние. В тибетском буддизме это называется "болезнь ветра". И интенсивные физические нагрузки - один из способов "заземлить" ветер. Ну а в рамках аннутара-йоги для этого янтра-йога существует.


болезни "прямого ветра"(фонг) очень связаны с функцией печени,которая убирает яды из организма.функция мышц при нагрузка та же.поэтому зверей на звероферма гоняют после вредоносных "пролечиваний".Можно взять это как модель.Человек в клетке ,отягощенный  ядами жизни.Гонять его,как норку или илсицу по тесной клетке
  но уже все что выше пратьяхары,требует отсутствия клетки,иначе,как Алиса в стране чудес,можно прорасти руками и ногами через двери домика.
  про янтра йогу-так то же самое.это уже дхарана..Куда лезть!!!
  рассказы о высшей тантре,лучах из груди,при панически атаках и пр и пр.=абсолютной самодеятельности практики при возможной тогда глубокой декомпенсации.Около человека никого нет из реально опытных для постоянной поддержки..здесь шансы не выйти из практики,остаться намагниченным  и бредить про светлые лучи и идамов без желудка!!
      я на стороне Шварца.и принцип Нон Ноцере здесь как то веселее звучит,чем "высшие тантры"",мать их так!!все практики закончить.отдых.физуха всякая.консультации невролога .

----------


## Михаил_

Болел болезнью ветра, не спал, все пошло в разлад, болел еще и обычно. Переболел, ничего страшного.
Болеть это нормально. Ответственные решения не принимайте, за руль не садитесь.

----------

Won Soeng (03.04.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Болел болезнью ветра, не спал, все пошло в разлад, болел еще и обычно. Переболел, ничего страшного.
> *Болеть это нормально*. Ответственные решения не принимайте, за руль не садитесь.


Что русскому здорово,-то немцу смерть!!! :Kiss: Чужую беду руками разведу. :Facepalm:  а мне кажется что ваше острое состояние перешло в хроническую стадию малой интенсивности :Wink:

----------


## Харуказе

> Еще добавлю, почему я связываю это с практикой высшей тантры (возможно, с очень неправильно выполненной практикой высшей тантры).
> Это состояние тревоги, когда сбивается дыхание и бьется сердце очень похоже на то ощущение когда испускаешь из себя лучи в практике, по тем или иным нуждам. 
> Это место (центр груди) становится очень чувствительным.
> 
> Глупость наверное, т.к. у йидама нет желудка и сердца, но вот так произошло у меня.
> Плюс, гуглил вчера про Панические атаки и нагуглил, что тут и до шизы недалеко, а одна из причин - деперсонализация.
> Наверное надо переходить на внешние тантры и не задирать планку.


Ну это очевидно. Ты при визуализации концентрируешь энергию именно в этой части (откуда она и выйти не может). Т.е то о чём ты говорил - доходит до солнечного сплетения/горла и там комом застревает.



> И тут Вы черт подери правы!
> Есть ощущение, для простоты назовем его энергией.... 
> Эта энергия пытается выливаться наружу (так как она это делала раньше, она идет по привычному пути), но где-то в районе груди и горла она пережимается и ты впадаешь в какой-то анабиоз... ничего не можешь сказать и сделать, сбивается дыхание. И эта реакция со временем переросла в естественное положение дел... ты привыкаешь к этой реакции и знаешь что в любой похожей ситуации все повторится так же. 
> Страхи на фоне этого развиваются как снежный ком.


2-3 месяца правильных практик цигцун и ты навсегда об этом забудешь. Твой случай пока ещё в начальной стадии. Я 3 года делал - теперь по желанию могу перенаправить энергию в любую часть тела когда угодно мне и как угодно.

----------


## Михаил_

> Что русскому здорово,-то немцу смерть!!!Чужую беду руками разведу. а мне кажется что ваше острое состояние перешло в хроническую стадию малой интенсивности


ну хорошо  :Wink:

----------

Шуньяананда (03.04.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Еще добавлю, почему я связываю это с практикой высшей тантры (возможно, с очень неправильно выполненной практикой высшей тантры).
> Это состояние тревоги, когда сбивается дыхание и бьется сердце очень похоже на то ощущение когда испускаешь из себя лучи в практике, по тем или иным нуждам. 
> Это место (центр груди) становится очень чувствительным.


Вы не на том акцент делаете. Такое бывает у незрелых практиков, когда они думают, что испускают вовне что-то "свое" и лишаются этого.

И примеров тому достаточно. Тонглен некоторые тоже делают, думая, что забирают у других болезни на себя и так это глубоко воображают, что начинают сами болеть. Вот поэтому тонглен надо делать сначала на себя, -забирая у самого себя будущего страдания и болезни, и отдавая все хорошее свое теперешнее ему же. Точно также надо постепенно опривычивать "чужих", начиная с близких и нейтральных.

По сути нгондро, - это сильная подготовка для тантры, уж не знаю, делали ли Вы его или нет. Оно подготавливает ум постепенно, только делать надо пусть понемногу, но хорошо визуализировать.

Вы не должны отделять себя от всесильного и всемудрого Йидама, Вы должны быть уверены, если уж на можете перейти трансформацию, что хотя бы он Вас защищает. Веры должно хватить на это и воображения.

Деперсонализация не про Вас. Просто Вы себя сейчас персонализируете с Энтони-г. У которого все идет плохо. И это нерабочая форма.

Попробуйте пробежки. И немного нгондро с визуализацией.

Не надо гуглить и подпитывать свои теории о центре груди, лучах и прочих вещах. Паническая атака, идите на воздух и дышите глубоко, 20 циклов, НУ НЕ МОЖЕТ ЭТО НЕ ПРОЙТИ!))

Да хватит и тут рассказывать как Вам плохо. Пробуйте советы и отчитывайтесь. :Kiss:

----------


## Anthony

> Вы не на том акцент делаете. Такое бывает у незрелых практиков, когда они думают, что испускают вовне что-то "свое" и лишаются этого.
> 
> И примеров тому достаточно. Тонглен некоторые тоже делают, думая, что забирают у других болезни на себя и так это глубоко воображают, что начинают сами болеть. Вот поэтому тонглен надо делать сначала на себя, -забирая у самого себя будущего страдания и болезни, и отдавая все хорошее свое теперешнее ему же. Точно также надо постепенно опривычивать "чужих", начиная с близких и нейтральных.
> 
> По сути нгондро, - это сильная подготовка для тантры, уж не знаю, делали ли Вы его или нет. Оно подготавливает ум постепенно, только делать надо пусть понемногу, но хорошо визуализировать.
> 
> Вы не должны отделять себя от всесильного и всемудрого Йидама, Вы должны быть уверены, если уж на можете перейти трансформацию, что хотя бы он Вас защищает. Веры должно хватить на это и воображения.
> 
> Деперсонализация не про Вас. Просто Вы себя сейчас персонализируете с Энтони-г. У которого все идет плохо. И это нерабочая форма.
> ...


Я ничего и ни в кого не испускаю. На том уровне нет времени и пространства, я это понимаю. Но и относительный уровень с его относительной истиной отвергать не стоит. Есть препятствия, есть соответствующие визуализации и тут уже ничего не поделаешь, на относительном значит на относительном. В категориях времени и пространства. 

По результатам:
Делаю дзадзен, дрожь в дыхании и голосе убирается. Второй день делаю.
Второй день не курю.

----------

Пема Дролкар (03.04.2018), Шуньяананда (03.04.2018)

----------


## Фил

Антон, может выяснится что не хватает витамина Д, например.
Да-да....только и всего.
Несмотря на такое количество предположений и про психов, и про депрессию, и всякие тибетские термины и оккультные силы.
А нехватка витамина Д как раз похожие состояния вызывала (у меня), и все плохо и ужас-ужас.

Т.е. нехватка такой вот "незначительной" фигни казалось бы на психику действует катастрофически.
Стал пить - и вуаля!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Пема посоветовала пробежки, но это при нехватке витамина Д хорошо в солнечной Италии.
А в Челябинске зимой не особо.
Я тоже думал встряхнуться так, но силой воли себя заставляешь, а мозг все хуже и хуже.
Витамин Д только помог, я сам случайно открыл!
У нас в России вообще нехватка витамина Д. Школьных каникул то 3 месяца у нас нет, только у детей!

----------

Шуньяананда (03.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Главный секрет освобождения от панической атаки: можно не паниковать. Все условия есть, вот она - атака, но паника не охватывает ум, а прямо в фокусе внимания.

----------

Монферран (03.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Пема посоветовала пробежки, но это при нехватке витамина Д хорошо в солнечной Италии.
> А в Челябинске зимой не особо.
> Я тоже думал встряхнуться так, но силой воли себя заставляешь, а мозг все хуже и хуже.
> Витамин Д только помог, я сам случайно открыл!
> У нас в России вообще нехватка витамина Д. Школьных каникул то 3 месяца у нас нет, только у детей!


Да я вроде комплекс хороший пью Опти Мен.
Там всего в достатке

----------


## Фил

> Да я вроде комплекс хороший пью Опти Мен.
> Там всего в достатке


Может еще надо... отдельно....
Передозировку вроде сложно получить.
Вобщем по колесу стучал, зеркало поправлял, дальше не знаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Главный секрет освобождения от панической атаки: можно не паниковать. Все условия есть, вот она - атака, но паника не охватывает ум, а прямо в фокусе внимания.


У Вас паническая атака - так Вы не паникуйте и все  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (03.04.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (03.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> У Вас паническая атака - так Вы не паникуйте и все


Почти. Нужно обнаружить покой посреди панической атаки, научиться в нем пребывать, в него возвращаться, в нем спасаться.
Когда этот покой еще не знаком, не распознан - убежище невозможно.

Но по своему опыту могу сказать: панические атаки учитель острый, болезненный и неторопливый. Будет наставлять до смерти.

----------

Монферран (03.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Мне название "панические атаки" не приходило в голову. И наверное это к лучшему: чем какие-то названия давать явлению, настрой на то, что в нём нет ничего особенного, помогает рассматривать его не с позиции "я смотрю", а просто - "вот импульсы, и они неудовлетворительны".

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У Вас паническая атака - так Вы не паникуйте и все


Вот кстати мне во время последней панической атаки вообще не было страшно. Просто недоумевал, почему такие странные соматические симптомы. Но отсутствие страха никак не помогало.

----------

Доня (05.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Антон, может выяснится что не хватает витамина Д, например.
> Да-да....только и всего.
> Несмотря на такое количество предположений и про психов, и про депрессию...


 :Facepalm: 
Ладно, не буду расписывать.
Скажу лишь, чтобы устранить грубое дилетантство в этом вопросе (а то люди, читающие это, может подумать - да, че я правда псих что-ли, к врачам идти).
ПА и ВСД - это не психи. Но это, например, состояния, когда пульс под 200, человек не может дышать, испытывает жесточайший ужас, ему кажется по ощущениям, что он умирает, и длится это совсем не секунды.
Депрессивные проявления и состояния - это не психи. Депрессии воспринимают обычно в 2-ух крайностях - бытовом (Пема - это вам)), типа да фигня это все, (хроническая? да у всех хроническая)), знаем, бери себя за шкирку и т.д., и другая крайность - что это все у психов ненормальных и лечится в дурдоме.
Это, пардон, дилетантство (в силу того, что не сталкивались с этим и не изучали вопрос).
При депрессиях нарушается нейромедиаторный баланс (читайте - гормоны).
Назначаются при депрессиях, ВСД, ПА и прочей психосоматике однотипные таблетки.
В легких случаях можно обойтись без них, в сложных - уже нет, и без лечения и работы с проблемой возможно усугубление.
И не нужно лепить про витаминки, не для этих случаев они.

Для Anthony: если надумаете и если в мск, могу порекомендовать клинику на Полянке, профессор Айвазян Т.А. (недешево).

----------

Alex (03.04.2018), Доня (05.04.2018), Шуньяананда (03.04.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Ладно, не буду расписывать.
> Скажу лишь, чтобы устранить грубое дилетантство в этом вопросе (а то люди, читающие это, может подумать - да, че я правда псих что-ли, к врачам идти).
> ПА и ВСД - это не психи. Но это, например, состояния, когда пульс под 200, человек не может дышать, испытывает жесточайший ужас, ему кажется по ощущениям, что он умирает, и длится это совсем не секунды.
> Депрессивные проявления и состояния - это не психи. Депрессии воспринимают обычно в 2-ух крайностях - бытовом (Пема - это вам)), типа да фигня это все, (хроническая? да у всех хроническая)), знаем, бери себя за шкирку и т.д., и другая крайность - что это все у психов ненормальных и лечится в дурдоме.
> Это, пардон, дилетантство (в силу того, что не сталкивались с этим и не изучали вопрос).
> При депрессиях нарушается нейромедиаторный баланс (читайте - гормоны).
> Назначаются при депрессиях, ВСД, ПА и прочей психосоматике однотипные таблетки.
> В легких случаях можно обойтись без них, в сложных - уже нет, и без лечения и работы с проблемой возможно усугубление.
> И не нужно лепить про витаминки, не для этих случаев они.
> ...


Я имел в виду подавленное настроение и страх.
Это депрессия или нет?

----------

Шуньяананда (03.04.2018)

----------


## Фил

Т.е. пульс под 200, смерть и т.д. - нет, такого не было.
Но было просто настолько немотивированно унылое состояние, которому я не предавал значения особого, но которое уже порядком достало.
Настолько что жизнь стала похожа на какую-то трагикомедию.
Длилось это как раз около 6 месяцев.

И почему-то после 2 таблеток витамина Д сразу все пропало.
Но я их продолжаю есть.

----------

Шуньяананда (03.04.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ладно, не буду расписывать.
> Скажу лишь, чтобы устранить грубое дилетантство в этом вопросе (а то люди, читающие это, может подумать - да, че я правда псих что-ли, к врачам идти).
> ПА и ВСД - это не психи. Но это, например, состояния, когда пульс под 200, человек не может дышать, испытывает жесточайший ужас, ему кажется по ощущениям, что он умирает, и длится это совсем не секунды.
> Депрессивные проявления и состояния - это не психи. Депрессии воспринимают обычно в 2-ух крайностях - бытовом (Пема - это вам)), типа да фигня это все, (хроническая? да у всех хроническая)), знаем, бери себя за шкирку и т.д., и другая крайность - что это все у психов ненормальных и лечится в дурдоме.


Дилетанство бытовое, говорите? У меня много подруг там сидит, одна чуть ребенка газом не отровила, депрессия, - это чаще всего  - вялое желание послать все к черту и умереть, вместе с родными. Просто мир тухнет. 


> Усталость, чувство истощения, отсутствие энергии
> Подавленное настроение, угнетенность
> Повышенная потребность в отдыхе
> Пониженная уверенность в себе, сомнение в самом себе
> Повышенные мудрствование и озабоченность
> Отсутствие интереса и желаний
> Нарушения засыпания и поддержания сна


ПА у них нет, просто все однообразно плохо и все хуже и хуже, и самое ужасное, что они не в состоянии это заметить в себе, и не думают о том, что им надо лечиться. Никаких звонков в колокольцы на форумах, - помогите, у меня ПА!! Просто в норку сворачивается человек и хочет навсегда уснуть. Да, она хроническая фигня. Если один раз в нее хорошенько войти. 

Да, лечится у грамотного психиатра, психологи по боку уже. Витамины и спорт обязательны вкупе со всем, но, понятно, раскачать себя на сии геройства можно только после некоторого периода терапии. 

И давайте не ставить лиагнозы он-лайн. Если Энтони пытается у себя выявить проблему, обратился за помощью и действует, то ему можно и спорт, и витаминки пока. А там будет видно.

Хорошо бы мудрого учителя.




> Лунг: профилактика и лечение
> 
> 1. Не насилуйте себя, свое тело и свой ум. «Больше» не значит «лучше», «попытаюсь еще» не значит «получится» . Чем бы вы ни занимались, делайте это на благо других!
> 
> 2. Совершайте простирания перед медитационными сессиями или выполняйте гимнастику ци-гун в перерывах. Дважды в день – то, что надо. Если, конечно, есть возможность. 
> 
> 3. Перед сессией побудьте некоторое время в умиротворяющей обстановке, успокойте свой ум, настройтесь на свою энергию. Сделайте дыхательную гимнастику: вдыхайте и опускайте воздух в нижние чакры, и пусть беспокойство утихнет. Растворите напряжение в практике прибежища. Утешьте своего внутреннего ребенка, с открытым сердцем выслушайте его жалобы. 
> 
> 4. Заканчивайте сессию пятиминутным сосредоточением на открытом пространстве: покойтесь в осознавании бессамостности субъекта, объекта и действия применительно к посвящению заслуг или же завершите медитацию расслаблением во время растворения визуализации. Если вас охватывает желание встать, оставайтесь на подушке для медитации и продолжайте выполнять дыхательные упражнения для избавления от умственного напряжения.
> ...


http://savetibet.ru/2013/02/18/lung.html

----------

Доня (05.04.2018), Шуньяананда (03.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Я имел в виду подавленное настроение и страх.
> Это депрессия или нет?


Не знаю, я не ясновидец. Нехватка микроэлементов и витаминов тоже может давать проблемы, но совсем не те, о которых была речь. Витамины назначаются как дополнение при лечении, обычно группы "B".
Пост был ориентирован на слово "психи", дабы дать маленький ликбез.

----------

Фил (03.04.2018), Шуньяананда (03.04.2018)

----------


## Антончик

ИМХО, тут чистая психотерапия прекрасно умеет работать с этими штуками (безо всяких лекарств). От месяца до полугода активной работы над собой вместе с знающим опытным человеком, и вы как огурчик )
Причины всегда есть и с ними можно успешно работать. Осознать и растворить причины, и прочие эмоциональные залежалости, которые так проявляются.

----------


## Шварц

> и самое ужасное, что они не в состоянии это заметить в себе, и не думают о том, что им надо лечиться.


Да, в этом и есть засада, человек не понимимает обычно долгое время. Даже более скажу, не понимают и многие врачи. Мне говорили что нет у тебя никакой депрессии, не нужны тебе таблетки. А потом, когда попал к дорогому опытному врачу, узнал, что это уже не депрессия, а дистимия.




> И давайте не ставить лиагнозы он-лайн.


Вы кем работаете или в чем имеете опыт долговременный, увлечения там или наоборот может решения проблем каких-то? Вот если бы на форуме новичков в этих вопросах было обсуждение и споры, а у вас есть видение с позиции опыта и знаний, вы бы пытались помочь или же пусть сами шишек набивают?
Чем мог, поделился, на этом умолкаю. Пусть будет просто для информации, вдруг пригодится или поможет.

зы. за витаминки и спорт - я только "за". важно понимать, и не фанатеть за ЗОЖ и волю в кулак, когда требуется что-то более радикальнное.
зы2. я не призываю срочно бежать пить таблетки, хочу, чтобы просто было хотя бы общее понимание проблемы и возможных путей решения.

----------

Доня (06.04.2018), Шуньяананда (03.04.2018)

----------


## Фил

> Не знаю, я не ясновидец. Нехватка микроэлементов и витаминов тоже может давать проблемы, но совсем не те, о которых была речь. Витамины назначаются как дополнение при лечении, обычно группы "B".
> Пост был ориентирован на слово "психи", дабы дать маленький ликбез.


Спасибо! Очень интересно!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы кем работаете или в чем имеете опыт долговременный, увлечения там или наоборот может решения проблем каких-то? Вот если бы на форуме новичков в этих вопросах было обсуждение и споры, а у вас есть видение с позиции опыта и знаний, вы бы пытались помочь или же пусть сами шишек набивают?
> Чем мог, поделился, на этом умолкаю. Пусть будет просто для информации, вдруг пригодится или поможет.
> 
> зы. за витаминки и спорт - я только "за". важно понимать, и не фанатеть за ЗОЖ и волю в кулак, когда требуется что-то более радикальнное.
> зы2. я не призываю срочно бежать пить таблетки, хочу, чтобы просто было хотя бы общее понимание проблемы и возможных путей решения.


Я с Вами и не спорю и полностью согласна, потому что депрессия, - это болезнь, точно также, как алкоголизм или наркомания, например, надо медикаментозно ослабить ее, потом пристегнуть психотерапию, витамины и физические нагрузки, можно уже мотивировать и постепенно человек окрепнет.

И правильно, что вы об этом пишете.

Для меня лично угнетенное состояние больше трех дней уже означает принятие срочных мер, и тогда еще можно и движением, и витаминами , и разными практиками себе помочь. Еще можно себя сподвигнуть на все это. И хорошо широко информировать людей о депрессивных симптомах. Например, после родов у меня несколько дней была сильная тоска, хорошо, что я прочитала, что такуое бывает у многих женщин и проходит само собой через несколько дней. 

Еще вот отличный способ, когда энергетический канал забивается, и в него постоянно долбишь какой-то мыслью, вот так вот дышать, - идет гармонизация состояния.

----------

Шуньяананда (05.04.2018)

----------


## Alex

Уважаемый Шварц все правильно и подробно расписал. Панические атаки и депрессия должны лечиться специалистом, в том числе и медикаментозно. "Собраться", "расслабиться", "попить витамины" - плохие советы, если все это предлагается *вместо* терапии.

Я бы посоветовал еще обратиться к *хорошему* эндокринологу - психотерапевта он не заменит, но, весьма вероятно, поможет подкрутить гормональный фон. Я слышал хорошие отзывы об эндокринрологическом центре при Первой городской больнице в городе топикстартера.

Касаемо же "расстройства ветра" (что бы за этим ни скрывалось) и его взаимовлияния на практику - мне при аналогичных симптомах помогает перенесение "акцента" на три самадхи и растворение визуализации в завершение садханы. Возможно, конечно, что это моя личная особенность.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (05.04.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2018), Шварц (10.04.2018), Шуньяананда (05.04.2018)

----------


## Фил

> "попить витамины" - плохие советы.


Но почему плохой совет???
Мне витамины помогли на второй день.
Чем он плохой???
За 2 дня ничего страшного не произойдет!

----------

Шуньяананда (05.04.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Но почему плохой совет???
> Мне витамины помогли на второй день.
> Чем он плохой???


тем,что витамины помогли Вам.А советуете Вы,о Фил,сапсем другой человек.А не есть два дня хлеба на рыбалке 
или в тюремном карцере -таки разница.

----------


## Фил

> тем,что витамины помогли Вам.А советуете Вы,о Фил,сапсем другой человек.А не есть два дня хлеба на рыбалке 
> или в тюремном карцере -таки разница.


Ну и что?
Хуже будет от того что 2 дня попить витамин Д???

Советы идти к психиатру или эндокринологу видимо лучше.
Я например, даже не представляю, как это делается.
В поликлинике был у врача лет 20 назад!

Что прямо, приходишь в регистратуру, записываешься к психиатру?
Или куда?
В ПНД?

А может и идти никуда не надо будет.

"Обратитесь к специалисту"
А если это окажется не специалист, а дурак?

----------

Пема Дролкар (06.04.2018), Шуньяананда (05.04.2018)

----------


## Alex

> Но почему плохой совет???





> ...если все это предлагается *вместо* терапии





> Советы идти к психиатру или эндокринологу, видимо, лучше.


Лучше. Симптоматическое лечение может на время справиться с теми или иными симптомами; однако только специалист может системно разобраться в причинах их возникновения, которые, возможно, гораздо глубже. Так, устранить головную боль вполне можно продающимися без рецепта обезболивающими, однако она может сигнализировать о серьезных и опасных процессах в организме, требующих столь же серьезного вмешательства. Это просто пример.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2018), Шуньяананда (05.04.2018)

----------


## Фил

> ....


Так может и терапия не понадобится.
Может это авитоминоз.

Мне помогло за 2 дня (!) а пошел бы я к психиатру и что?
Да еще платному?

В лучшем случае денежки тю-тю  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

> Мне помогло за 2 дня (!) а пошел бы я к психиатру и что?


А я вот как-то пошёл к платному эндокринологу по, казалось бы, пустяковому поводу. И благодаря этому успел удалить злокачественную опухоль на самой ранней стадии. Впрочем, все это уже оффтопик - топикстартер взрослый человек и, несомненно, поступит так, как считает нужным.

----------

Фил (05.04.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2018), Шуньяананда (05.04.2018)

----------


## Фил

> А я вот как-то пошёл к платному эндокринологу по, казалось бы, пустяковому поводу. И благодаря этому успел удалить злокачественную опухоль на самой ранней стадии. Впрочем, все это уже оффтопик - топикстартер взрослый человек и, несомненно, поступит так, как считает нужным.


Это правильно!  :Kiss: 
Но я себя заставить не могу, и уж если есть возможность не ходить....
Я - раздолбай!

----------

Alex (05.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (05.04.2018), Шуньяананда (05.04.2018)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Но вот Вы и сами не знаете, как к психиатру ходить 
> Не пойдет туда никто!


Вы удивитесь,если узнаете скока людей пьют таблетки.но если вам Дэ так помог.начните с эндокринолога.часто понижение витаминаД-это стресс и щитовидка в том числе.
но если помог-то и помог.

----------


## Фил

> Вы удивитесь,если узнаете скока людей пьют таблетки.но если вам Дэ так помог.начните с эндокринолога.часто понижение витаминаД-это стресс и щитовидка в том числе.
> но если помог-то и помог.


Может быть, когда нибудь, дойду до поликлиники, на пенсии.
Когда делать будет нечего.
Если не помру раньше  :Smilie: 

"Стресс"... ха-ха... это я и без эндокринолога знаю!  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну и что?
> Хуже будет от того что 2 дня попить витамин Д???
> 
> Советы идти к психиатру или эндокринологу видимо лучше.
> Я например, даже не представляю, как это делается.
> В поликлинике был у врача лет 20 назад!
> 
> Что прямо, приходишь в регистратуру, записываешься к психиатру?
> Или куда?
> ...


Вы смотрите в корень проблемы)) Если карма хорошая, специалист такой обязательно попадется, но....придется произвести селекцию, потратить деньги и походить по разным. А, - чтобы начать самому немного разбираться в том, что продигностировали, Б, - чтобы оценить степень "развода" доверчивого пациента.

У меня свекр умер от рака, маме вырезали опухоль, подруга болела, недавно умерла, и так далее, неколько последних лет все время приходится искать для кого-то специалистов. Я сама не болею, но раз в полгода старательно сдаю анализы и всякие там женские обследования, и хожу к совершенно запредельному узисту, с редкой аппаратурой и способностями, и мониторю, как я там, по всем местам. Потому что насмотрелась, как мучаются и почем зря умирают люди, не глянув свое состояние. Да и возраст у меня уже как бэ пенсионный))

И пришлось достигнуть прямо высот выявления добросовестных и дешевых специалистов, которые доказали свою состоятельность через лечение моих близких. Сколько пришлось перескочить "срочно резать", сколько лекарств было не куплено, чтобы выверить лечение. И у меня есть в Питере коллекция таких врачей. Удивительно, что все бесплатно и наилучшим образом мне делают в поликлинике по месту жительства, и даже гормональные анализы. Ну, в психиатрах необходимости не было. Но подозреваю, что такой специалист требует еще более тщательного подбора. 

Много раз я ходила к специалистам по обрадованной реакции друзей, но не всегда среди них были грамотные, увы. А последняя инстанция для меня, - старенький тибетский доктор, которого уже знаю 20 лет. После всех мнений, - его, - решающее.

Так что я за витамины поначалу)) А так, хорошо бы знать, что у тебя внутри. ЧТобы не быть никому обузой и дожить век в относительно годном теле и при осознанном уме.

----------

Доня (10.04.2018), Фил (06.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

Аппну тему. Пусть это будет историей болезни.
Сегодня опять выпил коньяку (Христос, мать его, воскрес!) появилась боль в желудке (у меня две язвы когда-то было). Пошел, простите, к унитазу лицом (выпил совсем немного, и не пьяный).
И снова холодный липкий пот, паника и ватные ноги. Но обошлось. 
И решил я (уже давно), что мой организм реагирует на рвоту как на панику.

В августе прошлого года мы строили брату дом, я отбил себе палец молотком (чистая случайность и нелепость,  с молотком я с детства на "ты", ездил на олимпиады по трудам,... в универе учился на трудовика 8 лет, так что это ваще случайная нелепость как апокалипсис и финальный танец Шивы... за 32 года такого не было ни разу) ... дак вот.. после отбития пальца и рассечения подушечки напополам я отключился. Хотя крови никогда не боялся.  Это было на огороде. Дикое чувство тошноты ... и я пошел, простите, блевать. Прямо в тетины гладиолусы. Встал на колени, чтобы сделать это дело и отключился. Когда пришел в себя (я все еще стоял на коленях), первое что запомнилось - необычайный запах травы и цветов... мутные глаза и перед тобой стена гладиолусов. Это было непередаваемо, чистый свежий запах без оценок!
В прошлый раз (когда я начал эту тему) было то же самое. Я пошел к унитазу, там началась паника, я выстоял. Но когда пошел в комнату началось подкашивание ног.... я упал. И вот, возвращаясь к сегодняшнему дню я могу сделать вывод, что мой организм стал паниковать когда хочет блевать. И я повторюсь - я далеко не пьяный. Это произошло минут 30 назад. Я выпил на две трети меньше своей нормы, так что, прошу не акцентировать на этом внимание.

Почему-то, мой ненормальный организм считает очищение желудка тотальным абзацем и хочет отключиться.

----------


## Фил

Жесть ваще!
А давление как?

----------


## Anthony

> Жесть ваще!
> А давление как?


В прошлый обморок (в начале темы) было 80 на сколько-то

----------


## Фил

> В прошлый обморок (в начале темы) было 80 на сколько-то


Так давление пониженное. Гипотония. Отсюда и блевать тянет. Отсюда видимо и страшно.
А вот что делать чтобы его повысить не знаю.
Но это даже бы я в поликлинику сходил да спросил  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Коньяк, говорят, понижает давление. Так что Вы себе еще больше накатили и вообще упало. Поэтому и обморок. И от молотка видимо обморок - малейший стресс, а давление не повышается.
Гипотония (ничуть не лучше гипертонии)

----------


## Фил

Википедия от гипотонии правда рекомендует только ЗОЖ  :Smilie:  и больше ничего.

----------


## Харуказе

Не знаю,я бы с 2 язвами уже больше ничего никогда не пил. Для здоровья не совсем это безопасно. Но освоить цигун и методы работы с ци в любом случае нужно, - это пригодиться в дальнейшей практике.

----------


## Харуказе

> Аппну тему. Пусть это будет историей болезни.
> Сегодня опять выпил коньяку (Христос, мать его, воскрес!) появилась боль в желудке (у меня две язвы когда-то было). Пошел, простите, к унитазу лицом (выпил совсем немного, и не пьяный).


А ты пробовал уже те два метода (с маслом и гирями на ногах)?Если регулярно делать, то любые панические атаки,депрессии,сплин, хандра, ВСД и т.д никогда более не появляются и ты спишь как убитый (даже снов никогда не видишь). Это проверенно мной и тысячами мирян и монахов Китая,Японии,Кореи и т.д. Обычно 3-4 месяца по 2 раза в день нужно,чтобы всё ок стало. В тяжелых случаях 2-3 года.

----------


## Фил

2000 м в бассейне!

----------


## Айрат

> А ты пробовал уже те два метода (с маслом и гирями на ногах)?Если регулярно делать, то любые панические атаки,депрессии,сплин, хандра, ВСД и т.д никогда более не появляются и ты спишь как убитый (даже снов никогда не видишь). Это проверенно мной и тысячами мирян и монахов Китая,Японии,Кореи и т.д. Обычно 3-4 месяца по 2 раза в день нужно,чтобы всё ок стало. В тяжелых случаях 2-3 года.


Не рекомендовал бы цигун при нестабильности в психике.Также и другие энергетические практики, включая буддисткие. Накачка энергией чаще всего нестабильность в психике увеличивает.
Хотя, согласен, что цигун очень полезен. Сам несколько раз в неделю в дереве стою )))

----------


## Харуказе

> Не рекомендовал бы цигун при нестабильности в психике.Также и другие энергетические практики, включая буддисткие. Накачка энергией чаще всего нестабильность в психике увеличивает.
> Хотя, согласен, что цигун очень полезен. Сам несколько раз в неделю в дереве стою )))


Он разный. Есть и такой который как раз психику тормозит и энергии заземляет.

----------


## Anthony

> А ты пробовал уже те два метода (с маслом и гирями на ногах)?Если регулярно делать, то любые панические атаки,депрессии,сплин, хандра, ВСД и т.д никогда более не появляются и ты спишь как убитый (даже снов никогда не видишь). Это проверенно мной и тысячами мирян и монахов Китая,Японии,Кореи и т.д. Обычно 3-4 месяца по 2 раза в день нужно,чтобы всё ок стало. В тяжелых случаях 2-3 года.


Да, делаю. Параллельно с дзадзеном. ПОка больше не делаю ничего.

----------


## Anthony

> 2000 м в бассейне!


Я не умею плавать)

----------


## Харуказе

> Да, делаю. Параллельно с дзадзеном. ПОка больше не делаю ничего.


Ну и как эффект?Ощущаются тепло и влага,расходящиеся по всему телу, и перетекающие в ноги (и затем покалывание в ногах)?

----------


## Anthony

> Ну и как эффект?Ощущаются тепло и влага,расходящиеся по всему телу, и перетекающие в ноги (и затем покалывание в ногах)?


Пока нет. Пока потихоньку выравнивается дыхание.

----------


## Харуказе

> Пока нет. Пока потихоньку выравнивается дыхание.


Ну это уже хорошо. Правильное дыхание - залог правильной работы органов и правильной работы с различными техниками.

----------


## Anthony

> Ну это уже хорошо. Правильное дыхание - залог правильной работы органов и правильной работы с различными техниками.


Только вот я этот цигун больше нигде не нашел кроме как на женских блогах.

----------


## Гошка

> Друзья!
> Прошу совета и помощи. Не пристало мне это делать, но видимо, карма срослась.
> Предыстория:
> Перед сном мучают панические атаки. При общении с людьми накрывает чудовищное чувство страха (причем, знаешь, что эти люди тебе ничего плохого не сделают).
> Просто подходит человек и тебе дискомфортно, заплетается язык, появляется тупнячок и ты не знаешь как реагировать на его поведение. До принятия буддизма этого не было. Как понимаете, взаимодействовать с социумом невозможно. 
> Страх, паника и невозможность подобрать слова. Чувствуешь себя полным идиотом и самооценка падает ниже нуля в минус. Это длится на протяжении почти трех лет.
> 
> Сегодня:
> Сегодня выпил водки, (да, такое бывает), и появились чудовищные мышечные спазмы... такие, что я упал на колено. Хорошо, что успел удержаться за дверь.
> ...


У меня такое бывает: 
Когда обо мне вспоминают не храбрые люди. 
Их настроение передается мне.
Когда не вспоминают, страхов нет.
Когда осознаю, что обо мне вспоминают, страхи становятся чем-то внешним, не моими...

----------


## Харуказе

> Только вот я этот цигун больше нигде не нашел кроме как на женских блогах.


Его ещё Нандзед делал https://nandzed.livejournal.com/5340371.html

----------


## Anthony

> Его ещё Нандзед делал https://nandzed.livejournal.com/5340371.html


Нандзед тоже не очень шаолинец))) Да и много отсебятины гонит

----------


## Юй Кан

> Только вот я этот цигун больше нигде не нашел кроме как на женских блогах.


Это патамушта у больш-ва мужиков, злоупотребивших расплавлением масляных яиц вплоть до сливания их в землю, постепенно менялся гендер...

----------

Айрат (10.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Это патамушта у больш-ва мужиков, злоупотребивших расплавлением масляных яиц вплоть до сливания их в землю, постепенно менялся гендер...


Здоровый сексизм - наше все.
На нем сансара держится.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Почему-то, мой ненормальный организм считает очищение желудка тотальным абзацем и хочет отключиться.


Хотите я Вас обрадую, что полмира так себя чувствует при тошноте и рвоте?) Вы еще не знаете, как себя женщины чувствуют при беременности и при гормональной перестройке в климакс.) 

Я лично избегаю любых аттракционов и прочего, все то же, что и у Вас.При своих и чужих нарушениях, ранах, холодеешь, потеешь, торс накрывает волна горячей крови, голова кружится, отрубаешься. Это классика. Беспокоиться не о чем.

Надо беспокоиться, если это происходит каждый день, или, хотя бы, через день. И без коньяка)

Совет простой. Не делайте ничего(не пейте и не ешьте), что вызывает у Вас тошноту. Либо, пардон, совет бывшей манекенщицы, - щетку зубную в горло ручкой, когда тошнит, и сразу все выходит. Не щетку, так пальцы. Но их отмыть сложнее.

Тошнота и головокружение, - это потому, что многим трудно вывалить содержимое желудка, - инстинкт сохранить его полным. Некоторые долго сидят над унитазом, понимают, что рвота на подходе, но ждут, пока само выйдет. И чем больше рассусоливаешь все это выпустить наружу, тем тошнительнее и головокружительнее.

----------


## Anthony

> Хотите я Вас обрадую, что полмира так себя чувствует при тошноте и рвоте?) Вы еще не знаете, как себя женщины чувствуют при беременности и при гормональной перстройке в климакс.) Я лично избегаю любых аттракционов и прочего, все то же, что и у Вас.При своих и чужих нарушениях, ранах, холодеешь, потеешь, голова кружится, отрубаешься. Это классика. Беспокоиться не о чем.
> 
> Надо беспокоиться, если это происходит каждый день, или, хотя бы, через день.
> 
> Совет простой. Не делайте ничего(не пейте и не ешьте), что вызывает у Вас тошноту. Либо, пардон, совет бывшей манекенщицы, - щетку зубную в горло ручкой, когда тошнит, и сразу все выходит. Тошнота и головокружение, - это потому, что многим трудно вывалить содержимое желудка, - инстинкт сохранить его полным. И чем больше рассусоливаешь все это выпустить наружу, тем тошнительнее.


Марина, я бухал всю жизнь по поводу и без. И никогда таких аттракционов не чувствовал.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Марина, я бухал всю жизнь по поводу и без. И никогда таких аттракционов не чувствовал.


Причин куча для расстройства вестибюлярного аппарата.Ну, например.

Конечно, можно бухать-бухать, а потом уже и не бухнешь. Вы были до сих пор очень молодым и очень здоровым. А люди вокруг терпят и не такое. Добро пожаловать в наш клуб!) 

У меня после родов появился лабиринтит Я не могла просто встать с кровати и пойти в туалет, я падала на пол и меня несло на стену. Это было почище любого похмелья, полный хандикап, пол, стены, все вокруг неслось волчком, чуть я поднимала голову с подушки. Проблема в том, что и лежать я не могла, все неслось, закрой я глаза, тоже. Еле отключалась в сон. 

Я ничего не ела, и практически не пила, я просто физически не могла подняться и это сделать, не говоря уж о тошноте. Это была как морская болезнь, только не было ни моря, ни желанной суши. И у меня была маленькая дочка, а муж не мог сидеть все дни дома. И, представьте себе, что кризис длился сутки, на второй день лекарство начинало действовать. Потом постепенно я нашла способ это преодолеть. У меня не среднее ухо воспалялось, а от остеохандроза, если я не следила за шейным отделом. Со временем нашла средство. Теперь не повторяется. И до сих пор причины этой болезни как следует неизвестны.

И гипоксия тут не при чем. У Вас возрастной и экзистенциальный кризис. Выйти из него можно только, если разработать конкретную программу, ежедневную, как из него выйти. Идите волонтером, куда возьмут. Помогайте, будьте полезным хоть кому-то. Не сидите в одиночестве.

----------


## Anthony

> Причин куча для расстройства вестибюлярного аппарата.Ну, например.
> 
> Конечно, можно бухать-бухать, а потом уже и не бухнешь. Вы были до сих пор очень молодым и очень здоровым. А люди вокруг терпят и не такое. Добро пожаловать в наш клуб!) 
> 
> У меня после родов появился лабиринтит Я не могла просто встать с кровати и пойти в туалет, я падала на пол и меня несло на стену. Это было почище любого похмелья, полный хандикап, пол, стены, все вокруг неслось волчком, чуть я поднимала голову с подушки. Проблема в том, что и лежать я не могла, все неслось, закрой я глаза, тоже. Еле отключалась в сон. 
> 
> Я ничего не ела, и практически не пила, я просто физически не могла подняться и это сделать, не говоря уж о тошноте. Это была как морская болезнь, только не было ни моря, ни желанной суши. И у меня была маленькая дочка, а муж не мог сидеть все дни дома. И, представьте себе, что кризис длился сутки, на второй день лекарство начинало действовать. Потом постепенно я нашла способ это преодолеть. У меня не среднее ухо воспалялось, а от остеохандроза, если я не следила за шейным отделом. Со временем нашла средство. Теперь не повторяется. И до сих пор причины этой болезни как следует неизвестны.
> 
> И гипоксия тут не при чем. У Вас возрастной и экзистенциальный кризис. Выйти из него можно только, если разработать конкретную программу, ежедневную, как из него выйти. Идите волонтером, куда возьмут. Помогайте, будьте полезным хоть кому-то. Не сидите в одиночестве.


Марина, идите сами волонтерьте.
PS За участие спасибо))))

----------


## Фил

У Свифта был лабиринтит (болезнь Меньера) но он так и не вылечился.
А уж его энергии можно только позавидовать.....
Так и жил в аду (но собственно и на творчество повлияло, терять было нечего)

----------

Пема Дролкар (10.04.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У Свифта был лабиринтит (болезнь Меньера) но он так и не вылечился.
> А уж его энергии можно только позавидовать.....
> Так и жил в аду (но собственно и на творчество повлияло, терять было нечего)


Это ужасно. Но приходится привыкнуть так жить.

----------

Фил (11.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> НАЧНИТЕ С ТЕЛА. Бодрячку в таком теле не появиться.


Вот зачем надо было брать самое отвратное фото?
Я еще и стройным могу быть

----------

Пема Дролкар (11.04.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот зачем надо было брать самое отвратное фото?
> Я еще и стройным могу быть


Сами выложили))) А сейчас какой?)

----------


## Anthony

> Сами выложили))) А сейчас какой?)


Сейчас почти как на последней. Правда на ней я почти полуторагодовалой давности.

----------


## Шварц

> У Свифта был лабиринтит (болезнь Меньера) но он так и не вылечился.
> А уж его энергии можно только позавидовать.....
> Так и жил в аду (но собственно и на творчество повлияло, терять было нечего)


Да я даже больше скажу. Ламы тоже болеют. И в т.ч. тем, что относится традиционно к психосоматике (для меня это было удивительно, я загонялся раньше, думал, что это только от умственно-эмоционально-духовных нарушений - ан нет. и не переходит это в следующее воплощение (если не устранить, как я думал) ). Просто это есть, и надо практиковать дальше, несмотря на.
Но стоит различать "явные" косяки, которые нужно устранять, и "остаточные", которые уже видимо так и будут.

----------

Фил (11.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Болезни не исключают покой ума

----------

Монферран (11.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Болезни не исключают покой ума


Да кто бы спорил. да, небо голубое и трава зеленая )

Здесь можно развернуть несколько "стадий", если брать обычного человека:
- начальный - совсем далекий от "нематериального" - болезнь, надо лечить, врачи, таблетки, гипс
- более продвинутый - думки о причинах болезни, связи с поступками, отношением, восприятием, эмоциями, зацепками (выход на понятие кармы, зацепленности)
- буддийское понимание картины бытия (и приход к тому самому покою ума и перекройка всей жизни соответственно)

----------


## Фил

> Да я даже больше скажу. Ламы тоже болеют. И в т.ч. тем, что относится традиционно к психосоматике (для меня это было удивительно, я загонялся раньше, думал, что это только от умственно-эмоционально-духовных нарушений - ан нет. и не переходит это в следующее воплощение (если не устранить, как я думал) ). Просто это есть, и надо практиковать дальше, несмотря на.
> Но стоит различать "явные" косяки, которые нужно устранять, и "остаточные", которые уже видимо так и будут.


Это я к тому, что может быть вариант не-вылечиться  :Frown:

----------


## Шварц

> Это я к тому, что может быть вариант не-вылечиться


Да, вполне может (и для себя, например, - я его понимаю и принимаю, но это не парит вааабще. не в том вылечивании главное, это все фантики) ).

----------


## Won Soeng

Самому обычному человеку от природы доступна самая окончательная стадия. Она же - изначальная.

----------

Монферран (12.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

Ну и репорт из жизни, как обещал.
Сидя позавчера в клубе с другом, разговорились про политику. Он запутинец, я - оппозиционер. Беседа, как понимаете, была яркой.
Что меня удивило после многих лет и порадовало - это то, что когда я начал излагать свои идеи о политике и одном небезызвестном полуострове, соседние столы просто затихли и слушали (до этого все было шумно с их стороны, как и полагается в подобных заведениях). А тут, как будто, вулкан проснулся и все белки затихли. 
И, черт подери,  мне это понравилось! Ко мне медленно, но верно возвращается красноречие. Я щастлив!
Люди слушали... кто открыто смотрел на меня, кто пялясь в телефоны... но все затихло сразу же)) Это была моя вечеринка!!!!11!!1!!  :Cool: 

Друзья, у меня был приступ счастья. Неимоверного счастья!

Касаемо практик - дзадзен, и растопленное масло на макушке головы.

----------


## Айрат

Понимаю, что бесполезно, но все-таки напишу )))
Если вы практикуете энергетические методы, цигун, ваджраяна и т.д., для того чтобы быть королем вечеринок, то у вас неизбежно будут возникать психологические/эмоциональные кризисы. Серьезная работа с энергией плохо совмещается с "энергорастрачиваемыми" местами, типа ночных клубов.

----------

Anthony (16.04.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну и репорт из жизни, как обещал.
> Сидя позавчера в клубе с другом, разговорились про политику. Он запутинец, я - оппозиционер. Беседа, как понимаете, была яркой.
> Что меня удивило после многих лет и порадовало - это то, что когда я начал излагать свои идеи о политике и одном небезызвестном полуострове, соседние столы просто затихли и слушали (до этого все было шумно с их стороны, как и полагается в подобных заведениях). А тут, как будто, вулкан проснулся и все белки затихли. 
> И, черт подери,  мне это понравилось! Ко мне медленно, но верно возвращается красноречие. Я щастлив!
> Люди слушали... кто открыто смотрел на меня, кто пялясь в телефоны... но все затихло сразу же)) Это была моя вечеринка!!!!11!!1!! 
> 
> Друзья, у меня был приступ счастья. Неимоверного счастья!
> 
> Касаемо практик - дзадзен, и растопленное масло на макушке головы.


 :Facepalm:  Какая тут ваджраяна....одно мирское. Вы не должны в своем счастье зависеть от других, а политические разговоры приравниваются к пустословию.

Конечно, благотворительность, - это не Ваше, а клубы, - Ваше. Так и будет мотать. Заткнете кого-то аргументами, - счастливы, нет, - нет. Желание быть значимым, и все. Смысл какой был от ВАшего красноречия? В мире изменилось хоть что-то?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2018), Шварц (15.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А какже китайские императоры и аристократия практиковавшие даосские методы (а некоторые и буддийские Тантры) вполне для мирянских целей и улучшения переживания житейских радостей  ?
Не говоря уже о мирянских учителях и мастерах цигун, например из цеха охранников, а то и из разбойничьих сообществ.

(привёл пример китайских, так как разговор вроде более о цигуне зашёл, а можно было бы написать и : индийские раджи ......)

----------

Anthony (16.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> А какже китайские императоры и аристократия практиковавшие даосские методы (а некоторые и буддийские Тантры) вполне для мирянских целей и улучшения переживания житейских радостей  ?
> Не говоря уже о мирянских учителях и мастерах цигун, например из цеха охранников, а то и из разбойничьих сообществ.
> 
> (привёл пример китайских, так как разговор вроде более о цигуне зашёл, а можно было бы написать и : индийские раджи ......)


Ага, а еще самураи, харакири. Презрение к смерти и самообладание, воля (чтобы эффективно и красиво убивать, и чтобы боялись и уважали). Зацепка за честь и "лицо" туда же. А чего, все равно в раю будешь, главное ведь повторять "Преклоняюсь перед буддой Амида!". Разбираться, думать - не, не надо ни о чем, просто повторяй.
Болное это все извращение. Омрачение то бишь.

----------


## Шварц

> Ну и репорт из жизни, как обещал.
> Сидя позавчера в клубе с другом, разговорились про политику. Он запутинец, я - оппозиционер. Беседа, как понимаете, была яркой.
> Что меня удивило после многих лет и порадовало - это то, что когда я начал излагать свои идеи о политике и одном небезызвестном полуострове, соседние столы просто затихли и слушали (до этого все было шумно с их стороны, как и полагается в подобных заведениях). А тут, как будто, вулкан проснулся и все белки затихли. 
> И, черт подери,  мне это понравилось! Ко мне медленно, но верно возвращается красноречие. Я щастлив!
> Люди слушали... кто открыто смотрел на меня, кто пялясь в телефоны... но все затихло сразу же)) Это была моя вечеринка!!!!11!!1!! 
> 
> Друзья, у меня был приступ счастья. Неимоверного счастья!
> 
> Касаемо практик - дзадзен, и растопленное масло на макушке головы.


Вы не услышали насчет эго. Хотя, наверно у каждого свой момент должен наступить, до этого хоть 100 раз пытайся объяснить, пока человек не созреет - не поймет, уже убеждался (пытался друзьям и родственникам донести суть буддизма - тоже самое). 
Могу только посоветовать - попытайтесь увидеть, в чем суть этого счастья (которое испытали) для вас, что оно есть на самом деле, почему вы его испытали в тот момент и в чем его важность (для вас).

----------

Айрат (16.04.2018)

----------


## Айрат

> А какже китайские императоры и аристократия практиковавшие даосские методы (а некоторые и буддийские Тантры) вполне для мирянских целей и улучшения переживания житейских радостей  ?
> Не говоря уже о мирянских учителях и мастерах цигун, например из цеха охранников, а то и из разбойничьих сообществ.
> 
> (привёл пример китайских, так как разговор вроде более о цигуне зашёл, а можно было бы написать и : индийские раджи ......)


С китайскими императорами не работал. Но, думаю, им глубоко пофигу было на мнение окружающих. А топикстартеру, наоборот, сильно цепляется за него. Да и у императоров учителя были в постоянном доступе, чтобы ответить на вопросы, поправить, а ТС самодеятельностью занимается.
А, вообще, вполне можно совмещать буддисткую практику с мирской жизнью. Один из ярких примеров современности - Оле Нидал, к традиции которого, скорее всего, ТС относится ))). Но у Нидала отношение и к практике и к мирской жизни совсем другое, не такое как у топикстартера.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Конечно, благотворительность, - это не Ваше, а клубы, - Ваше. Так и будет мотать.


Пема, ну Вы же ничего не знаете относительно моей благотворительности... , Мое это или не мое)) Вы же обычный человек, Вы должны чего-то не знать, хоть Вы и всеведущая Пема Дролкар.





> а политические разговоры приравниваются к пустословию.


Чем политика-то не угодила? Я обычный мирянин, живущий в миру, зависящий в той или иной мере от политики. Так почему я не могу ее обсудить? Вы небось тоже, круглые сутки не только о Дхарме разговариваете? А вопросы сломанной канализации обсуждать можно, ... или тоже харам?




> Заткнете кого-то аргументами, - счастливы, нет, - нет.


Пема, касаемо "заткнете\не заткнете"... ну невозможно в современном мире кого-то периодически не затыкать, я пробовал, у меня не получилось, я потерял все. Поэтому, чтобы выживать, мне нужно возвращать какие-то приобретенные ранее навыки. В пещере я жить пока не собираюсь. Это мой осознанный выбор... это как инструмент, который лежит в шкафу и который периодически нужен.




> Смысл какой был от ВАшего красноречия? В мире изменилось хоть что-то?


Если честно, мне кажется, что да, ... как минимум, человек 15 основательно призадумались. (Но политоту тут обсуждать не будем, домен в зоне .ру)

----------

Alex (16.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (16.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Если вы практикуете энергетические методы, цигун, ваджраяна и т.д., для того чтобы быть королем вечеринок,


Да не для этого же я практикую, ну!




> Серьезная работа с энергией плохо совмещается с "энергорастрачиваемыми" местами, типа ночных клубов.


В том-то и дело! Я ее не растрачиваю в этих местах, я наоборот наполняюсь ею.
Есть люди, которым неуютно в таких местах, мне же - наоборот. 
Некоторые люди безумно прутся от природы, походов, комаров, я - наоборот. Ну не мое это.
Я в других местах заряжаюсь))

----------

Alex (16.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Один из ярких примеров современности - Оле Нидал, к традиции которого, скорее всего, ТС относится ))). Но у Нидала отношение и к практике и к мирской жизни совсем другое, не такое как у топикстартера.


Вы главное не гадайте к чему и к кому я отношусь)




> С китайскими императорами не работал. Но, думаю, им глубоко пофигу было на мнение окружающих.


Императору не может быть пофигу на мнение окружающих, иначе окружающие ниндзю подошлют в опочивальню.

----------


## Anthony

> Ага, а еще самураи, харакири. Презрение к смерти и самообладание, воля (чтобы эффективно и красиво убивать, и чтобы боялись и уважали). Зацепка за честь и "лицо" туда же. А чего, все равно в раю будешь, главное ведь повторять "Преклоняюсь перед буддой Амида!". Разбираться, думать - не, не надо ни о чем, просто повторяй.
> Болное это все извращение. Омрачение то бишь.


Значит для этих людей и для этой культуры Амида Будда приготовил специальные методы, не? 
Как-то странно получается, что весь буддизм воспринимается ТОЛЬКО через идеалы всепрощения. Простите, но ведь это не кришнаизм... и есть огромная куча учений, охватывающая огромные кучи разных типов людей. И да, во многих сутрах и дхаранях так и говорится: прочти то-то и то-то, столько-то и столько-то раз, сожги\намажь\повяжи то-то и то-то и искупишь даже убийство отца\матери\буддистского монаха.

Так что, японцы ничего не придумали и не исказили. А вот Вы карму можете испортить.

----------


## Anthony

> Вы не услышали насчет эго.


Я прекрасно услышал насчет эго))) Но невозможно мне без него жить. МНЕ, в МОЕЙ ситуации. Не в ВАШЕЙ, не в ПЕМИНОЙ... в МОЕЙ и только.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ага, а еще самураи, харакири. Презрение к смерти и самообладание, воля (чтобы эффективно и красиво убивать, и чтобы боялись и уважали). Зацепка за честь и "лицо" туда же. А чего, все равно в раю будешь, главное ведь повторять "Преклоняюсь перед буддой Амида!". Разбираться, думать - не, не надо ни о чем, просто повторяй.
> Болное это все извращение. Омрачение то бишь.


Необязательно.
Может быть просто другие культура, время, место и мировоззрение, отличные от Вашего.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А какже китайские императоры и аристократия практиковавшие даосские методы (а некоторые и буддийские Тантры) вполне для мирянских целей и улучшения переживания житейских радостей  ?
> Не говоря уже о мирянских учителях и мастерах цигун, например из цеха охранников, а то и из разбойничьих сообществ.
> 
> (привёл пример китайских, так как разговор вроде более о цигуне зашёл, а можно было бы написать и : индийские раджи ......)


Никто и не говорит, что даосизм — это не мирское учение. А насчёт буддийских тантр — никто не мешает их практиковать с мирскими целями и претерпевать последствия этого. Но в рассказах о махасиддхах те из них, которые были раджами, достигали реализации. А значит, практиковали не ради мирских целей.

Совмещать мирскую жизнь и практику это не значит практиковать в мирских целях.




> Друзья, у меня был приступ счастья. Неимоверного счастья!


Хорошо, что вас отпустило, а теперь, пока опять не накрыло, как раз удачное время, чтобы обратить ум к Дхарме. От желания славы и страха бесславия, от желания приятного и страха неприятного, от желания богатства и страха бедности, от желания одобрения и страха порицания — к Дхарме.

----------

Ануруддха (16.04.2018), Аньезка (18.04.2018), Пема Дролкар (16.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Никто и не говорит, что даосизм — это не мирское учение. А насчёт буддийских тантр — никто не мешает их практиковать с мирскими целями и претерпевать последствия этого. Но в рассказах о махасиддхах не из них, которые были раджами, достигали реализации. А значит, практиковали не ради мирских целей.
> 
> .


Махасиддха из воров, практиковавший для обретения подобия русскобылинной "разрыв травы", чтоб замки открывать, не ради мирянских целей практиковал ?

Вообще многие учения для мирян (особенно для радж и аристократии) преподавались и разрабатывались именно для тех целей что у тех  имелись.
Дхарма(в широком смысле) включает и учения для чисто житейских радостей и мирянских целей.

----------


## Anthony

> которые были раджами, достигали реализации. А значит, практиковали не ради мирских целей.


Немного немирских целей. Первое что нашел в поисковике:




> " Когда говорится, что все ваши желания будут исполнены, подразумевается, что если вам нужен ребенок, вы его обретете. Если у вас есть финансовые потребности, они будут удовлетворены. Какие бы у вас ни были желания, все они могут быть исполнены благодаря восхвалению Тары. На самом деле, ничего помимо этой практики не нужно; она осуществляет все!
> 
> Чтобы усмирить свои препятствия, вам нужно лишь попробовать, попытаться. Все ваши препятствия и трудности, сколько бы их ни было, могут быть устранены и ослаблены посредством вознесения восхвалений Таре. Благодаря молитвам к Таре все потенциальные препятствия не смогут принести вам вреда; они естественным образом усмиряются. Ничто не может вас как угодно задеть или вам навредить; вы становитесь непробиваемы, неуязвимы."







> "Матерью Миларепы к тому времени овладевает ненависть и мстительный гнев против дяди и тети, и она говорит об этом своим детям. В итоге она задумывает план мести и посылает Миларепу учиться к ламе, владеющему заклинаниями, которые могут принести несчастья их врагам. Миларепа, преданный и несомневающийся сын, покидает дом, чтобы выполнить поручение матери. Он находит ламу, который начинает учить его, и, спустя более года обучения, Миларепа познает методы разрушения, которые хотел получить. Построив маленький ритуальный домик на горном хребте, он обращается к божествам-защитникам с просьбой уничтожить дядю и тетю. Спустя четырнадцать дней появляются признаки успеха: «Верные божества... принесли нам то, о чем мы просили: головы и кровоточащие сердца тридцати пяти человек». Только двое остаются в живых, и когда они спрашивают Миларепу, следует ли их также убить, он отвечает: «Оставьте их жить, так они могут узнать мою месть и мое правосудие». Позже Миларепа узнал, что в доме его семьи был свадебный пир старшего сына дяди. Когда все люди собрались, лошади, находившиеся в стойле под жилыми комнатами, взбесились и снесли дом. Тридцать пять человек погибли, а те двое, кому было позволено жить, были не кем иным, как его дядей и тетей. Тем не менее, месть удовлетворяет мать Миларепы, и она публично радуется произошедшей бойне.
> 
> Кармическое возмездие за это преступление начинает проявляться немедленно. Сельские жители организуют заговор, чтобы убить Миларепу, которого ненавидят и боятся за то, что он сделал. Он способен отразить их агрессию, только угрожая дальнейшим разрушением. Его преследуют как убийцу, который слишком опасен, чтобы непосредственно противостоять ему. Миларепа начинает понимать то, что он сделал, и осознает ужасные кармические последствия, которые навлек на себя своими действиями. Он знает, что возмездие за убийство — возрождение в аду, с вечными ужасными страданиями, а он убил не одного, а тридцать пять человек. Учитель Миларепы выражает сожаление о том, что случилось, и объявляет о своем намерении искать дхарму, чтобы спасти себя от любых злых последствий, которые он на себя навлек. Миларепа понимает, что и для него единственной альтернативой страшному, более низкому возрождению является поиск очищения путем искренней практики.




Далее, тыкаем наугад почти в любую дхарани, которые в большинстве своем сугубо мирского характера и находим множество практических советов как сделать так чтобы коза доилась, куры неслись, сокровища из-под земли сами выпрыгивали и прочие прочие интересные вещи.

И, разумеется, я никоим образом не отрицаю абсолютных плодов этих практик, но так же не отрицаю и относительных. А целеполагание какого-нить разбойника, находящегося в пасти у льва или на поверхности океана, самые приземленные - спастись и выжить. Именно с этой целью он и читает известную ему мантру. Тут прилетает Тара и помогает товарищу.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я прекрасно услышал насчет эго))) Но невозможно мне без него жить. МНЕ, в МОЕЙ ситуации. Не в ВАШЕЙ, не в ПЕМИНОЙ... в МОЕЙ и только.


Так и происходит. Обособленность прямое следствие одного лишь различия.

----------

Монферран (16.04.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, ну Вы же ничего не знаете относительно моей благотворительности... , Мое это или не мое)) Вы же обычный человек, Вы должны чего-то не знать, хоть Вы и всеведущая Пема Дролкар.


 Я не вездесущая. У меня просто большой опыт наблюдения за разными буддистами вживую. На долгой протяженности времени. Включая себя саму. Вы описываете свои состояния. Неужели Вы думаете, что по Вашим словам нельзя судить о Вашем состоянии и о фазе Вашего ментального местонахождения?? 





> Чем политика-то не угодила? Я обычный мирянин, живущий в миру, зависящий в той или иной мере от политики. Так почему я не могу ее обсудить? Вы небось тоже, круглые сутки не только о Дхарме разговариваете? А вопросы сломанной канализации обсуждать можно, ... или тоже харам?


Где можно стараюсь разговаривать исключительно о конкретных решениях любой ситуации. И продвигаю Дхарму без единого слова о ней, тоесть, стимулирую , как могу, людей на благое, где это возможно, либо не "затыкаю", а четко и непримиримо настаиваю на нравственном отношении ко мне или к другим. Это можно делать разными способами, но люди должны начинать с себя, и вот на это у них никогда нет времени. Они будут говорить о чем угодно, но делать они будут только в крайних случаях.  Практические советы давать бесполезно, если видно, что человек не собирается работать  над своей ситуацией.

В остальных случаях молчу. Мне по барабану большинство аргументов, мне много просто неинтересно обсуждать, потому что это не улучшает никого и ничего. Мирское, - есть мирское. Если уж болтаю, то тут)) А так я ужасно устала от всего этого, уже заранее знаешь, кто что скажет, и что будет( с небольшими вариациями))

Я бывшая журналистка. 40 лет наблюдаю за политиками разных стран изнутри. Меняется крайне мало, просто мизерно, и все остается, как раньше. Единицы богатеют, народ поджимает поясок все больше. И все это движется в прогрессии. Люди кармически заслуживают ситуацию в стране. Потому что никто не хочет начать с себя, а все советуют, что надо делать политикам. 

И могу сказать, что разговоры о политике практически ничего не меняют ни в одном месте в мире. Потому что все решается через капитал и выгоду властей. А люди просто любят трындеть и создавать воздушную движуху. Если, конечно Вы не повторяете аргументы ЕСДЛ о мирном сосуществовании и не мирите людей))) Если бы каждый вместо разговоров о политике пошел и собрал мусор в округе, было бы, ей-ей, лучше бы для всех.





> Пема, касаемо "заткнете\не заткнете"... ну невозможно в современном мире кого-то периодически не затыкать, я пробовал, у меня не получилось, я потерял все. Поэтому, чтобы выживать, мне нужно возвращать какие-то приобретенные ранее навыки. В пещере я жить пока не собираюсь. Это мой осознанный выбор... это как инструмент, который лежит в шкафу и который периодически нужен.


Вот это и есть подстава. Какая тут может быть Ваджраяна, если все еще этот уровень понимания мира? Вы потеряли все не поэтому, а потому, что не выстроили себя для прохождения определенных практик. Наливать в кувшин воду еще не практика. Вы слишком заботитесь о собственной значимости. Инструмент не то ковыряет. Вы должны нарабатывать 8 мирских дхарм.




> Если честно, мне кажется, что да, ... как минимум, человек 15 основательно призадумались. (Но политоту тут обсуждать не будем, домен в зоне .ру)


Лучше бы они призадумались, как каждый из них может стать сострадательнее.

----------


## Anthony

> Неужели Вы думаете, что по Вашим словам нельзя судить о Вашем состоянии и о фазе Вашего ментального местонахождения??


Читая Вас, думаю, что нельзя. Вы сами придумали проблему благотворительности, сами подтвердили ее существование и сами же нашли из нее выход)) Вы молодец!)







> Как можно стараюсь разговаривать исключительно о конкретных решениях любой ситуации. И продвигаю Дхарму без единого слова о ней, тоесть, стимулирую , как могу, людей на благое, где это возможно, либо не "затыкаю", а четко и непримиримо настаиваю на нравственном отношении ко мне или к другим. Это можно делать разными способами, но люди должны начинать с себя, и вот на это у них никогда нет времени. Они будут говорить о чем угодно, но делать они будут только в крайних случаях.
> 
> В остальных случаях молчу. Мне по барабану большинство аргументов, мне много просто неинтересно обсуждать, потому что это не улучшает никого и ничего. Мирское, - есть мирское. Если уж болтаю, то тут)) А так я ужасно устала от всего этого, уже заранее знаешь, кто что скажет, и что будет( с небольшими вариациями))
> 
> Я бывшая журналистка. 40 лет наблюдаю за политиками разных стран изнутри. Меняется крайне мало, просто мизерно, и все остается, как раньше. Единицы богатеют, народ поджимает поясок все больше. И все это движется в прогрессии. Люди кармически заслуживают ситуацию в стране. Потому что никто не хочет начать с себя, а все советуют, что надо делать политикам. 
> 
> И могу сказать, что разговоры о политике практически ничего не меняют ни в одном месте в мире. Потому что все решается через капитал и выгоду властей. А люди просто любят трындеть и создавать воздушную движуху. Если, конечно Вы не повторяете аргументы ЕСДЛ о мирном сосуществовании и не мирите людей))) Если бы каждый вместо разговоров о политике пошел и собрал мусор в округе, было бы, ей-ей, лучше бы для всех.


Ну... этот отрезок вообще вода..





> Вот это и есть подстава. Какая тут может быть Ваджраяна, если все еще этот уровень понимания мира? Вы потеряли все не поэтому, а потому, что не выстроили себя для прохождения определенных практик. Наливать в кувшин воду еще не практика. Вы слишком заботитесь о собственной значимости. Инструмент не то ковыряет. Вы должны нарабатывать 8 мирских дхарм.


Мне все больше и больше кажется, что нет никакой стандартизированной Ваджраяны. У каждого из 84000 типов живых существ своя Ваджраяна. И тут, что называется "советовать - только портить".




> Лучше бы они призадумались, как каждый из них может стать сострадательнее.


Быть может, они после этого станут сострадательнее. Откуда мне (и, тем более, Вам) это знать?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я прекрасно услышал насчет эго))) Но невозможно мне без него жить. МНЕ, в МОЕЙ ситуации. Не в ВАШЕЙ, не в ПЕМИНОЙ... в МОЕЙ и только.


Чем быстрее Вы поймете, что наши ситуации ничем не отличаются от Вашей в смысле страдательности и необходимости Пути, тем лучше. У Вас слишком  много времени и мало обязанностей по отношению к другим, отсюда и проблемы.

Практика любого из нас с более или менее успешными результатами состоит не в том, чтобы не жить без эго(это ни одному из нас пока невозможно), а чтобы планомерно и целенаправленно отгибать ему пальцы. Ежеминутно, желательно. 

И это годы и годы практики. Пока чувствуешь, что можешь уже сам управлять ситуацией снаружи и, главное, в своем уме, а не накрывают волны, перед которыми ты бессилен. От  любых косяков эго есть противоядия, и надо наработать привычку их применять немедленно, до входа в штопор.

Вы элементрано не понимаете механизм и задачи Дхармы. БВП никто не отменяет и для мирян. А Вы сидите, и ждете  волн.

----------


## Anthony

> Вы элементрано не понимаете механизм и задачи Дхармы.


Блин, круто думать, что один на свете все понял))) Я тоже хочу так жить.

Пема, я тут подумал, я мальчик, вы девочка.... об одном ли и том же мы с Вами спорим? Ведь мы ж капец какие разные и задачи у нас с Вами капец какие разные в этих воплощениях. Как тут можно сравнивать мою и Вашу ситуации и Ваши сторонние наблюдения за другими людьми? 
Вы наблюдаете за людьми, возможно другого пола, делаете какие-то выводы исходя из ваших представлений о жизни.. потом эти выводы пытаетесь унифицировать и прилепить на совершенно другого человека (опять-таки другого пола и возраста), которого в реальной жизни не видели никогда. Потом еще раз обработать эту информацию... придти к выводу, что все на самом деле так и есть как я думала... и пойти дальше "помогать" другим людям.

Первоклассное волонтерство! Я подобное видел на женских блогах)))
Это и смешно и грустно... ноо... заставляет подумать. А значит не зря!)

----------


## Alex

Антон, не пытайтесь переспорить Пему. Это невозможно, многие пытались. Точка.

----------

Сергей Хос (16.04.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> . И да, во многих сутрах и дхаранях так и говорится: прочти то-то и то-то, столько-то и столько-то раз, сожги\намажь\повяжи то-то и то-то и искупишь даже убийство отца\матери\буддистского монаха.
> Так что, японцы ничего не придумали и не исказили. А вот Вы карму можете испортить.


Ну да. И иди спокойно дальше убивай. Потом снова просто почитаешь повторишь.
Мне кажется пропущена там главная суть, или искажена. Это мое имхо. Может чего не знаю.

----------


## Шварц

> Да не для этого же я практикую, ну!
> В том-то и дело! Я ее не растрачиваю в этих местах, я наоборот наполняюсь ею.


Угу, знаю. Мне тоже раньше это было важно. Клубы, бары, выезды на природу большой тусой (с бухлом ессно), движуха. Дать выплеск энергии, эмоциям, а главное проявлять себя в этой тусе, а алкашка очень способствовала, снимала некие барьеры, говорить очень хорошо начинаешь, доставляет процесс, и какое впечатление оставил у других, как отжег или тему толкнул. Этакая энергетическая клизма получается.
После таких мероприятий вроде похмелье должно быть, а тебе наоборот ништяк, свобода и удовлетворение, выходные прошли не зря. 
И это было нужно и важно. А в отсутствии этого начинаешь "чахнуть", превращаясь в УГ.
Сейчас вспоминаешь, и лыба сама натягивается. Смешно. От той зацепленности и ценностей. К счастью, переболел и понял.
Сейчас ничего этого не надо, есть другая, настоящая удовлетворенность и свобода.
Хотя если бы кто мне написал раньше такое, не принял бы скорее всего тогда.

----------


## Anthony

> Ну да. И иди спокойно дальше убивай. Потом снова просто почитаешь повторишь.
> Мне кажется пропущена там главная суть, или искажена. Это мое имхо. Может чего не знаю.


Ну... если ты солдат и тебе волей не волей приходится убивать, то да, лучше между этим покаяться))) Во всех буддистских странах есть армии на протяжении всей их буддистской истории. В которых служат буддисты. Даже буддисты, которые убивают других буддистов из других стран. Но с этим ничего не поделаешь, это безопасность страны и мирного населения. Такова жизнь, таковы социальные роли, таковы особенности этой работы. И для них были придуманы соответствующие методы.
А как иначе-то? Лучше убивать и каяться Амитабхе, чем убивать и не каяться никому.

----------


## Anthony

> Антон, не пытайтесь переспорить Пему. Это невозможно, многие пытались. Точка.


Я должен сотворить чудо!)))

----------


## Anthony

> Угу, знаю. Мне тоже раньше это было важно. Клубы, бары, выезды на природу большой тусой (с бухлом ессно), движуха. Дать выплеск энергии, эмоциям, а главное проявлять себя в этой тусе, а алкашка очень способствовала, снимала некие барьеры, говорить очень хорошо начинаешь, доставляет процесс, и какое впечатление оставил у других, как отжег или тему толкнул. Этакая энергетическая клизма получается.
> После таких мероприятий вроде похмелье должно быть, а тебе наоборот ништяк, свобода и удовлетворение, выходные прошли не зря. 
> И это было нужно и важно. А в отсутствии этого начинаешь "чахнуть", превращаясь в УГ.
> Сейчас вспоминаешь, и лыба сама натягивается. Смешно. От той зацепленности и ценностей. К счастью, переболел и понял.
> Сейчас ничего этого не надо, есть другая, настоящая удовлетворенность и свобода.
> Хотя если бы кто мне написал раньше такое, не принял бы скорее всего тогда.


Дело в том, что мне и алкашка для этого не нужна была)) Это был чистый кайф. Хотя.. признаюсь, лет 10 назад любил с открытым окном и бутылкой шампанского проехать с другом под звуки отборной рэпчины)) Аккурат к центру города, где собирались местные стритрейсеры.
Возможно Вы правы и это возрастное, а возможно и не зависит от возраста. Опять таки повторюсь - люди разные. И каждый проживает жизнь так, как ему интереснее ее проживать... кто-то в клубах и тусовках, кто-то на даче, кто-то песни под гитару поет у костра.... это лишь способы скрашивания досуга. Сейчас у Вас тоже имеются какие-то увлечения, даже банальный пятничный телек или разговоры с женой\котом.
Разницы вообще никакой. А чтобы общаться с людьми и поддерживать необходимые рабочие отношения, то приходится с этими людьми и во внерабочее время куда-то ходить. Кабаки и прочие питейные заведения выручают.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Блин, круто думать, что один на свете все понял))) Я тоже хочу так жить.
> 
> Пема, я тут подумал, я мальчик, вы девочка.... об одном ли и том же мы с Вами спорим? Ведь мы ж капец какие разные и задачи у нас с Вами капец какие разные в этих воплощениях. Как тут можно сравнивать мою и Вашу ситуации и Ваши сторонние наблюдения за другими людьми? 
> Вы наблюдаете за людьми, возможно другого пола, делаете какие-то выводы исходя из ваших представлений о жизни.. потом эти выводы пытаетесь унифицировать и прилепить на совершенно другого человека (опять-таки другого пола и возраста), которого в реальной жизни не видели никогда. Потом еще раз обработать эту информацию... придти к выводу, что все на самом деле так и есть как я думала... и пойти дальше "помогать" другим людям.
> 
> Первоклассное волонтерство! Я подобное видел на женских блогах)))
> Это и смешно и грустно... ноо... заставляет подумать. А значит не зря!)


Я нарабатывала годами постоянную осознанность. И это дало свои плоды. Это не МЖ практика, это азы, через которые надо проходить, чтобы перейти к стабильности ума и умению наблюдать, что в нем происходит, а также знать, что делать со своим телом и умом. 

Волонтерство мое состоит в обязательствах помогать конкретным людям, физически и финансово. Я не знаю, что там происходит на женских блогах. Мне некогда.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Антон, не пытайтесь переспорить Пему. Это невозможно, многие пытались. Точка.


Алекс, А Вы считаете, что я с кем-то спорю? Нечего дергать за веревку и спрашивать, что делать. А если спрашивают, любой выражает мнение. Мне мало нравятся разговоры, когда со всех сторон советуют, а человек считает, что ему в себе ничего не нужно менять. И работать над собой. СПоры в клубах, - не метод.

----------


## Anthony

О! А вот и фотки с пятницы подъехали.  Господи, я молод, пьян и свеж. Ну зачем мне чьи-то советы.

----------


## Anthony

> Алекс, А Вы считаете, что я с кем-то спорю? Нечего дергать за веревку и спрашивать, что делать. А если спрашивают, любой выражает мнение. Мне мало нравятся разговоры, когда со всех сторон советуют, а человек считает, что ему в себе ничего не нужно менять. И работать над собой. СПоры в клубах, - не метод.


Да человека же можно просто ободрить. Без чего-то лишнего.
Человеку мб полегчает, в нем поселится уверенность, уберутся комплексы. Он скажет Вам спасибо.

----------


## Won Soeng

Не нужно ничего менять: ни себя, ни мир. Прекращение не обусловлено возникновением. Прямо сейчас, внимание направленное к безмятежности и есть путь. Наблюдение за тем, что снова и снова волнует ум и есть пребывание в безмятежности. Нет какого-то накопительного  эффекта. Безмятежность - уже плод. Снова и снова основательное внимание к безмятежности - это шила, праджня и самадхи. 

Ожидание чего-то особенного, помимо этой невозмутимости ума - одна из причин нерешительности и сомнений.

----------

Anthony (16.04.2018), Монферран (16.04.2018), Пема Дролкар (16.04.2018), Уроил Зена (16.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Антон, не пытайтесь переспорить Пему. Это невозможно, многие пытались. Точка.


А может они нашли друг друга?
Двоим любо - третий не суйся )))

----------

Alex (16.04.2018), Anthony (16.04.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да человека же можно просто ободрить. Без чего-то лишнего.
> Человеку мб полегчает, в нем поселится уверенность, уберутся комплексы. Он скажет Вам спасибо.


Даяние бесстрашия, - это не просто ободрить. Успокоить можно, так только это чаще всего уводит от решения проблемы.

Вам уже сказано, что при определенных действиях все получится. А Вы идете за уверенностью в клуб и ведете разговоры о политике. Это не к буддистам за таким одобрением.

Комплексы не уберутся без определенной и постоянной работы над ними. И "полегчает" , - не задача буддийского воспитания. Не полегчает. Особенно при полной разбросанности на разные методы. Нужна практика, дисциплина и понимание как и что делать. И тут надо переть пером, чтобы понять, как и что, и потом делать это постоянно.

Не такой уж у Вас стопор был.  Раз клуб его запросто выбил. Посмотрела фотки. Мне жаль, что Вы не видите себя со стороны. И темы этой можно было бы не начинать.

Я уже говорила, что у Вас есть хорошие качества и полная возможность достигнуть Пробуждения. Хватит ободрять. 

Буддизмом начинают заниматься, как следует, когда понимают, что он, - единственное спасение и единственный действенный метод по уходу от страдания. Глубоко понимают. Эта штука еще называется отречением. 

Майтри нужно всем. НО не успокоение, - мол, дорогой, ничего делать не надо, и все у тебя будет путем.

Молод, пьян и свеж. И быстро становишься старым, пожухлым и никому не нужным. Этого никто не избежит. ВОт только потом тело и ум начнут мешать, и преобразовать их будет почти невозможно.

----------


## Anthony

> Даяние бесстрашия, - это не просто ободрить. Успокоить можно, так только это чаще всего уводит от решения проблемы.
> 
> Вам уже сказано, что при определенных действиях все получится. А Вы идете за уверенностью в клуб и ведете разговоры о политике. Это не к буддистам за таким одобрением.
> 
> Комплекся не уберутся без определенной и постоянной работы над ними. И "полегчает" , - не задача буддийского воспитания. Не полегчает. Особенно при полной разбросанности на разные методы. 
> 
> Не такой уж у Вас стопор был.  Раз клуб его запросто выбил.
> 
> Я уже говорила, что у Вас есть хорошие качества и полная возможность достигнуть Пробуждения. Хватит ободрять. 
> ...


Вы опять о чем-то о своем. Ну да ладно. Почитаю пока тему про цигун

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А может они нашли друг друга?
> Двоим любо - третий не суйся )))


Ну, мы возбудили даже ветеранов :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Сергей Хос (16.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Да человека же можно просто ободрить. Без чего-то лишнего.
> Человеку мб полегчает, в нем поселится уверенность, уберутся комплексы. Он скажет Вам спасибо.


Человека без внутренней опоры ободрить нельзя. Нет, можно, конечно, но хватит ненадолго. Он быстро подсядет и будет ждать еще. Такая наркомания специфическая.

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Человека без внутренней опоры ободрить нельзя. Нет, можно, конечно, но хватит ненадолго. Он быстро подсядет и будет ждать еще. Такая наркомания специфическая.


Нет. Точнее не всегда и не со всеми.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Немного немирских целей. Первое что нашел в поисковике:
> Далее, тыкаем наугад почти в любую дхарани, которые в большинстве своем сугубо мирского характера и находим множество практических советов как сделать так чтобы коза доилась, куры неслись, сокровища из-под земли сами выпрыгивали и прочие прочие интересные вещи.
> 
> И, разумеется, я никоим образом не отрицаю абсолютных плодов этих практик, но так же не отрицаю и относительных. А целеполагание какого-нить разбойника, находящегося в пасти у льва или на поверхности океана, самые приземленные - спастись и выжить. Именно с этой целью он и читает известную ему мантру. Тут прилетает Тара и помогает товарищу.


Дело не в том, что Дхарма не работает для мирских целей. Дхарма работает для всего, а сострадание бодхисаттв безгранично. Дело в том, что на мирские цели (так же как и на немирские) расходуются накопленные заслуги, которые за нас не накопят даже просветлённые существа (см. притчу про Дордже Легпу, бедняка и кусок жира в похлёбке). Поэтому получая плюшки от будд в виде спасения из пасти льва или устранения панических атак, не забываем о непостоянстве и об отречении. Тем более, что при высоких уровнях дофамина забывается на раз-два.

----------


## Anthony

> Дело в том, что на мирские цели (так же как и на немирские) расходуются накопленные заслуги, которые за нас не накопят даже просветлённые существа (см. притчу про Дордже Легпу, бедняка и кусок жира в похлёбке).


Ну так ведь никто не мешает их копить при растрате. Это ли не практика непостоянства? )
Да и касаемо заслуг, в некоторых сутрах-дхаранях (названия сутр и персоналий в них, к сожалению забыл) читал, что даже при полном отсутствии заслуг, некий бодхисаттва все равно сделает, что заповедано в сутре. 
Тем более, что когда мы читаем сутры в полных их версиях, с ритуальной частью и тд,  то выстраивая мандалу, делая подношения, мы таки копим заслуги))

Про Дордже Легпу я помню притчу. Но и тут не для каждого она применима. Ведь у всех разные связи с теми же дамченами. А чтобы связь проверить - нужно попытаться. Вдруг, обращаясь к Дордже Легпе ты ничего не получишь, а обращаясь к Ганеше все свалится с неба само. Теоретически такое возможно? Да. Но попробовав с Дордже Легпой, ты можешь удручиться своим рюкзаком заслуг, подумав - ой, нету наверное заслуг у меня, не буду силы тратить на обращение к Ганапати. На этом собственно твои усилия и закончатся не начавшись. 

Поэтому, поможет здесь только практика, поиски и личный опыт, а не одна универсальная история на все случаи жизни.




> Поэтому получая плюшки от будд в виде спасения из пасти льва или устранения панических атак, не забываем о непостоянстве и об отречении. Тем более, что при высоких уровнях дофамина забывается на раз-два.


Конечно же не забываем. Но вопрос-то Вы подняли утверждением, что те кто достигал - достигали с не мирскими устремлениями. Вот с этим и было несогласие. Иногда достигают вполне себе в корыстных целях. Что тоже не плохо.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Но вопрос-то Вы подняли утверждением, что те кто достигал - достигали с не мирскими устремлениями. Вот с этим и было несогласие. Иногда достигают вполне себе в корыстных целях. Что тоже не плохо.


Заслуги в корыстных целях, - это не к буддизму. Единственная "корыстная" цель в буддизме, - стать Буддой самому на благо всех существ.

Я не понимаю, Вы льете на мельницу того, что Вам можно заниматься чем угодно, и все это Вам пойдет в буддийский зачОт?

Клуб с политическими спорами точно не пойдет. И пьяненькие фотки тоже.

----------


## Alex

Друзья, мне кажется, что тема вообще свернула куда-то не туда (хотя это не обязательно плохо). Топикстартер не просил учить его жить, не просил учить его, как и что практиковать, не просил рассказать, как и что ему в себе изменить. Он обратился с конкретной просьбой - не сталкивался ли кто с похожими на описанные им психосоматическими симптомами и если да, как с ними лучше справиться.

Он взрослый человек и сам разберется со своей ситуацией. И вот еще что: методы ваджраяны, будучи весьма разнообразны и многочисленны, призваны работать с той ситуацией, в которой человек находится прямо здесь и сейчас, преображая ее и изменяя изнутри. Не то чтобы она не менялась - меняется в ходе практики, и порой весьма резко и драматично; а порой, напротив, плавно и почти незаметно. Топикстартер (как и все мы) - такой, какой он есть, а не такой, каким, по чьему-то мнению, ему стоило бы быть. А тут началось: сделай с собой то, сделай сё, туда не ходи, того не делай, этого не хоти...

Ну пошел человек в клуб (это я для примера) - почему сразу нет-нет (разумеется, если не идет речь о явном нарушении нравственного поведения)? Может быть, он просто экстраверт - мне, например, это очень понятно: мы, экстраверты, как раз черпаем силы и энергию в обществе (разумеется, в разумных пределах). Вместо того, чтобы "ломать себя через коленку", глядишь, он в своем окружении и ситуации распознает то, что должно быть распознано - а там, возможно, и ситуация изменится. Ну или не изменится. Это я просто для примера, примеров может быть много других.

(Естественно, все это мое ИМХО, и я могу частично или полностью заблуждаться).

----------

Anthony (17.04.2018), Ануруддха (17.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (17.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Нет. Точнее не всегда и не со всеми.


Да, нет, со всеми у кого опора снаружи. Сегодня вы пошли в клуб, вам кое-что удалось и вы на взлете. Завтра не удастся, у вас депрессия и поиск поддержки. И. т.д.
Почему вам интересно как поудобнее устроится в этом круговороте, а не как из него выйти?

----------


## Anthony

> Заслуги в корыстных целях, - это не к буддизму. Единственная "корыстная" цель в буддизме, - стать Буддой самому на благо всех существ.
> 
> Я не понимаю, Вы льете на мельницу того, что Вам можно заниматься чем угодно, и все это Вам пойдет в буддийский зачОт?
> 
> Клуб с политическими спорами точно не пойдет. И пьяненькие фотки тоже.


О чем Вы, Пема?

----------


## Anthony

> Почему вам интересно как поудобнее устроится в этом круговороте, а не как из него выйти?


Я написал зачем. Пожалуйста перечитайте. Где-то сверху было.

----------


## Neroli

> Я написал зачем. Пожалуйста перечитайте. Где-то сверху было.


Не буду, нету сил все перечитывать. 
Лучше скажите, осознаете ли вы свою зависимость (своего настроения) от чего-то внешнего или нет?

----------


## Anthony

> Не буду, нету сил все перечитывать. 
> Лучше скажите, осознаете ли вы свою зависимость (своего настроения) от чего-то внешнего или нет?


Да. Как и все здесь присутствующие. Мы ж не роботы.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> О чем Вы, Пема?


Я согласна с Алексом, что тема эта уже сто раз исчерпана. Сколько ни говори, человек должен придти к работе над собой сам, и обычно к буддийской практике толкает именно понимание собственной страдательности, и что она будет усугубляться. Поэтому все эти разговоры просто бесполезны.

Мы все ведем, понятно, мирскую жизнь и не исключаем ее маленькие радости. Но когда припирает слишком сильно на психологическом уровне, только практика и может помочь. Но в этому моменту хорошо бы уже накопить четкие знания и умения. И научиться узнавать подходящий момент кризиса, потому что, когда он наступит, уже с ним будет не справиться.

Вы в тяжелый момент пришли на форум, потом это прошло, и Вы попросту шлепнулись в свои привычные терки. 

Мы уже попробовали толкнуть Вас со всех возможных сторон, чтобы Вы посмотрели на свою ситуацию с разных точек зрения.

Кризис может и не повторится, но Реакция "отлегло, и можно продолжать, как раньше", - не самая конструктивная реакция.

----------


## Anthony

> Кризис может и не повторится, но Реакция "отлегло, и можно продолжать, как раньше", - не самая конструктивная реакция.


Я не уверен, что оно отлегло до конца. Более того, я уверен, что оно повторится. Но... Я просто поделился маленькой радостью, в которой местные знатоки нашли кучу минусов. Как если бы эта радостная ситуация произошла в их жизни.
И знаете, что я понял? Нельзя к людям относиться как к себе) Вообще нельзя. Ни в коем случае!
Сделаешь только хуже. 

Вы - не я, я - не Вы. У Вас другие проблемы, другие события в жизни... все другое. Как я могу слушать Ваши советы, если практика в Вашем случае работает по-другому, чем в моем? Эти советы вообще не для меня, они для Вас. 
Да, Вам повезло с кармой, я радуюсь за Вас. Но у меня все раскрутилось иначе. 

Не умеете радоваться за других и наслаждаться простыми и возможно низменными вещами - продолжайте черстветь. Но я не робот, я живой человек, со всем, что к этому прилагается. 
И я принимаю себя таким. Я пытался соответствовать буддистскому стандарту, но понял, что это бессмысленно. Ибо его просто нет. 

Вы услышали слово алкоголь, вы за него сразу же зацепились и налетели как стервятники на труп. Но даже алкоголик может быть более лучшим буддистом (я сейчас не про себя), чем Вы со своими ламримовскими проповедями. Алкоголь не делает меня плохим буддистом. И получая от жизни удовольствия, понимая при этом их временность, но созерцая их с радостью и приятными воспоминаниями, я больше получу плодов от того же буддизма, чем следуя советам незнакомых мне людей.
Увы, но это так. Мою жизнь Вы все равно не проживете.

----------


## Won Soeng

Даже к себе не надо относиться как к себе

----------

Anthony (17.04.2018), Монферран (17.04.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я не уверен, что оно отлегло до конца. Более того, я уверен, что оно повторится. Но... Я просто поделился маленькой радостью, в которой местные знатоки нашли кучу минусов. Как если бы эта радостная ситуация произошла в их жизни.
> И знаете, что я понял? Нельзя к людям относиться как к себе) Вообще нельзя. Ни в коем случае!
> Сделаешь только хуже. 
> 
> Вы - не я, я - не Вы. У Вас другие проблемы, другие события в жизни... все другое. Как я могу слушать Ваши советы, если практика в Вашем случае работает по-другому, чем в моем? Эти советы вообще не для меня, они для Вас. 
> Да, Вам повезло с кармой, я радуюсь за Вас. Но у меня все раскрутилось иначе. 
> 
> Не умеете радоваться за других и наслаждаться простыми и возможно низменными вещами - продолжайте черстветь. Но я не робот, я живой человек, со всем, что к этому прилагается. 
> И я принимаю себя таким. Я пытался соответствовать буддистскому стандарту, но понял, что это бессмысленно. Ибо его просто нет. 
> ...


Конечно, Вы особенный. Прям не такой, как все. 

Успокаивайте себя дальше.

Пытаться соответствовать буддийскому стандарту, - бессмыссленное дело. Это личное. В этом должна быть потребность. И отчитываться надо только перед самим собой.

Не преувеличивайте. Все порадовались, что Вам стало легче. Черствость бы заключалась бы в том, что Вам никто бы ничего не сказал бы. Но, вероятно, другие не такие уж дураки. Надо не исключать мысль, что им может быть виднее Вашу белую спину.

Ваш алкоголь нам совершенно неинтересен. И проповедей нет никаких. Развлекайтесь. Только не приплетайте сюда буддизм.

Упаси нас боже проживать Вашу жизнь)) Да это и невозможно.

----------


## Anthony

> Конечно, Вы особенный. Прям не такой, как все. 
> 
> Успокаивайте себя дальше.
> 
> Пытаться соответствовать буддийскому стандарту, - бессмыссленное дело. Это личное. В этом должна быть потребность. И отчитываться надо только перед самим собой.
> 
> Не преувеличивайте. Все порадовались, что Вам стало легче. Черствость бы заключалась бы в том, что Вам никто бы ничего не сказал бы. Но, вероятно, другие не такие уж дураки. Надо не исключать мысль, что им может быть виднее Вашу белую спину.
> 
> Ваш алкоголь нам совершенно неинтересен. И проповедей нет никаких. Развлекайтесь. Только не приплетайте сюда буддизм.
> ...


Не не не!... Не искушайте на ответы!

----------


## Alex

А я предупреждал (демонически хохочет)  :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (17.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Даже к себе не надо относиться как к себе


К себе надо относится как к Наполеону Бонапарту.

----------

Anthony (17.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Да. Как и все здесь присутствующие. Мы ж не роботы.


В том то и дело ,что роботы.

----------

Алик (18.04.2018), Пема Дролкар (17.04.2018), Шавырин (17.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> В том то и дело ,что роботы.


Ну ладно, найдем нейтралитет. Киборги устроят?

----------


## Neroli

> Ну ладно, найдем нейтралитет. Киборги устроят?


Спор же о терминах. Какая разница как называть.

К вам подходит человек и вам становится дискомфортно и страшно. Это программа. Вы решения боятся не принимали. Вы все еще думаете, что не робот?

----------


## Anthony

> Спор же о терминах. Какая разница как называть.
> 
> К вам подходит человек и вам становится дискомфортно и страшно. Это программа. Вы решения боятся не принимали. Вы все еще думаете, что не робот?


Нет. Раньше же такой программы не было. Была совершенно противоположная и контролируемая оператором - мною.

----------


## Neroli

> Нет. Раньше же такой программы не было. Была совершенно противоположная и контролируемая оператором - мною.


Раньше не было, а теперь есть. Если это не какая-нибудь нейрофизиологическая патология, то получается, что некое событие сформировало у вас подобный эмоциональный рефлекс, запрограммировало вас. Триггер, который все запускает, вы не контролируете, он контролирует вас.

У меня проблема похожая на вашу. Но я не знаю как помочь.

----------

Anthony (17.04.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Раньше не было, а теперь есть. Если это не какая-нибудь нейрофизиологическая патология, то получается, что некое событие сформировало у вас подобный эмоциональный рефлекс, запрограммировало вас. Триггер, который все запускает, вы не контролируете, он контролирует вас.
> 
> У меня проблема похожая на вашу. Но я не знаю как помочь.


Отпустить)

Вот интересный момент с 3-й минуты, 37 секунды. Там работники ресторана, перед тем как начать работать, немного сидят в дзадзен - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IR73b_yQXc&t=1s 

А с 6-й минуты, 32 секунды, девушка, работающая в токийском ресторане, говорит как на нее повлияли такие короткие, но ежедневные практики, как изменили ее характер, сделали уравновешенной.

Чаньский патриарх Сенцань, в своем трактате «Син син мин» утверждает:

Человек, который пытается изменить себя с помощью волевых усилий, не освобождается, а только 
укрепляет эго. А эго блокирует ни к чему не привязанное созерцание, энергия которого – 
самосвобождающая. Не стоит пытаться себя пересилить или перекроить. Стоит только углублять 
состояние пустотного созерцания, ощущая, что в состоянии пустотного созерцания энергия 
самосвобождается.

----------

Anthony (17.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (17.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Отпустить)


Вы мне советуете или Antony? А то я то не просила)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А то я то не просила)


А-а, ну ладно). Ну на всякий случай, может Вам тоже пригодится. Я Вам отвечал.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет. Раньше же такой программы не было. Была совершенно противоположная и контролируемая оператором - мною.


Оператор - та же программа. И его контроль - лишь иллюзия.

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Оператор - та же программа. И его контроль - лишь иллюзия.


Пусть это иллюзия, но раньше она функционировала по-другому, потом поменялась. Сейчас мне нужно, чтобы она вернулась к своему первичному функционалу. 
Коли смогла работать с ошибками, сможет вернуться и в нормальное положение.

----------


## Руфус

Я совсем не знаю, что хочет этот человек от буддийского форума. Его дух противоречит духу Буддизма. Дух буддизма это как я понимаю угасание, прекращение, отсутствие своего Я, а наш человек пытается, чтобы его Я крепло, было на высоте, цвело.

----------

Аньезка (18.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пусть это иллюзия, но раньше она функционировала по-другому, потом поменялась. Сейчас мне нужно, чтобы она вернулась к своему первичному функционалу. 
> Коли смогла работать с ошибками, сможет вернуться и в нормальное положение.


Программа одна, а результаты ее работы - разные. Когда есть условия - есть и результаты. Если Вы видите, каковы условия для возникновения желаемого, то не о чем беспокоиться. Направляете ум на условия и обнаруживаете желаемое. Неважно сколько при этом усилий требуется. Когда приходит весна - трава растет сама по себе. Вам не нужно торопить рост травы, не нужно выкапывать семечко и проверять. Вы знаете принцип и доверяете природе. Когда же Вы не знаете условий - Ваше желание не реализуемо, как бы Вы ни пытались. Если в земле нет семечка - поливай, не поливай - росток не взойдет. Поэтому знать себя (природу себя, природу ума) - это правильное воззрение. С правильным воззрением возникают правильные действия умом, речью и телом, правильный образ жизни, правильные усилия, правильное внимание и правильное сосредоточение.

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пусть это иллюзия, но раньше она функционировала по-другому, потом поменялась. Сейчас мне нужно, чтобы она вернулась к своему первичному функционалу. 
> Коли смогла работать с ошибками, сможет вернуться и в нормальное положение.


Ваше состояние формируется согласно набору причин и условий. Это и есть фишка непостоянства. Чуть убирается одно условие, и Вам не вернуться назад. Как нельзя жить в сгоревшем доме. Надо искать новое жилье.

Уже сыграло огромную роль добавление буддизма. На первых годах практики всех ломает, - с разной силой. Потому что, впуская в себя буддизм, Вы заключаете договор сам с собой. И он корректирует разные моменты. Хотите Вы или нет, но внутренний Энтони отслеживает Ваше поведение и состояние. Буддизм Вам уже из себя не искоренить. Можно бросить практику, но он не уйдет. Вы уже читали и размышляли,и даже пробовали ваджраянить, - это не стереть. Нужно нарабатывать некоторые моменты, например, представление о пустотности явлений.

Попала собака в колесо, - вижжи, но беги. Иллюзии обратно не получить. Вам хочется вернуться, но старый функционал уже не работает. Стройте новый. На основе буддийской практики. Идите к ламе, он поможет.

----------


## Neroli

> Пусть это иллюзия, но раньше она функционировала по-другому, потом поменялась. Сейчас мне нужно, чтобы она вернулась к своему первичному функционалу. 
> Коли смогла работать с ошибками, сможет вернуться и в нормальное положение.


Мне кажется что нейроны группируются определенным образом, и оттарабанивают свое, невзирая на мнение хозяина мозга) Может группирование нейронов и есть карма?
4ре безмерных интересная штука, в привычную схему пытаешься напихать непривычное, типа зависть заменить сорадованием. Если сильно стараться - войдет в привычку и вуаля - нейроны перегруппированы. Но это так - предположение. 
Вам то можно просто забить, приятие себя любого тоже путь)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне кажется что нейроны группируются определенным образом, и оттарабанивают свое, невзирая на мнение хозяина мозга) Может группирование нейронов и есть карма?
> 4ре безмерных интересная штука, в привычную схему пытаешься напихать непривычное, типа зависть заменить сорадованием. Если сильно стараться - войдет в привычку и вуаля - нейроны перегруппированы. Но это так - предположение. 
> Вам то можно просто забить, приятие себя любого тоже путь)


Привычка, например, сменить рацион, происходит, говорят, за 21 день. Уже не потребуется солить пищу или есть булочки. Ну, брахмавихары, конечно, подольше придется. Не прерываясь)

----------


## Neroli

> Привычка, например, сменить рацион, происходит, говорят, за 21 день. Уже не потребуется солить пищу или есть булочки.


Про 21 день враки, по себе знаю))

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.04.2018), Шавырин (17.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне кажется что нейроны группируются определенным образом, и оттарабанивают свое, невзирая на мнение хозяина мозга) Может группирование нейронов и есть карма?
> 4ре безмерных интересная штука, в привычную схему пытаешься напихать непривычное, типа зависть заменить сорадованием. Если сильно стараться - войдет в привычку и вуаля - нейроны перегруппированы. Но это так - предположение. 
> Вам то можно просто забить, приятие себя любого тоже путь)


А что такое, на Ваш взгляд, "хозяин мозга"?

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Про 21 день враки, по себе знаю))


Конечно, метаболизм у всех разный. Поэтому универсальный ответ - через 42. Без указания - чего.

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> А что такое, на Ваш взгляд, "хозяин мозга"?


Не знаю какое определение было бы верным. Осознавать он может, со всеми вытекающими. За эмоциями своими не следовать - тоже он. И т.д.

----------


## Neroli

> Конечно, метаболизм у всех разный. Поэтому универсальный ответ - через 42. Без указания - чего.


Наверное года.

----------

Алик (18.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Про 21 день враки, по себе знаю))


Не знаю, как насчёт всех вкусовых привычек в общем.

Но вот человек пьющий чай с сахаром,  попивший чай без сахара две недели подряд, больше не сможет пить горячую "пепсиколу" как раньше.
Сколько знаю пробовавших такой метод, 14 дней вполне хватало. Даже для сладкоежек (вот это уже лично проверено)

----------

Neroli (17.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

Но если алкоголь и таблетки могут творить чудеса, значит все итак заложено во мне и никуда оно не делось. Главное откопать это и выбурлить на поверхность. Чтобы заструился мой прежний фонтан внутренних красот. 
Вроде все просто, и что-то уже вырисовывается в целую позитивную картину. Буду дальше ковырять.

----------


## Anthony

> Не знаю, как насчёт всех вкусовых привычек в общем.
> 
> Но вот человек пьющий чай с сахаром,  попивший чай без сахара две недели подряд, больше не сможет пить горячую "пепсиколу" как раньше.
> Сколько знаю пробовавших такой метод, 14 дней вполне хватало. Даже для сладкоежек (вот это уже лично проверено)


Кстати да! Раньше чай с сахаром пил, потом перешел на китайские без сахара. В итоге вообще чай с сахаром перестал воспринимать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.04.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Про 21 день враки, по себе знаю))


Если есть искренняя вера и понимание, что ты полон неведенья, и никто , кроме тебя, с этим не справится( а придется), то идет опора на Три Драгоценности изо всех сил. 

Как то все про это тут забывают. А это РАБОТАЕТ. Но проблема в том, что легонькое страдание, - не стимул. Клуб поможет, и ура. А вот когда ты дошел до предела, запутался, не в силах больше, .....беги к ним, наверно, а не на форум....

Мне это когда-то помогло.

Мне уже 56. Калейдоскоп непостоянства уже начинает не то что мешать, а просто убивать. Тут зачешешься. Надо нарабатывать гибкость ума, пока не поздно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не знаю какое определение было бы верным. Осознавать он может, со всеми вытекающими. За эмоциями своими не следовать - тоже он. И т.д.


Что если осознание и (не)следование за эмоциями не требуют осознающего и (не)следующего?

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Но если алкоголь и таблетки могут творить чудеса, значит все итак заложено во мне и никуда оно не делось. Главное откопать это и выбурлить на поверхность. Чтобы заструился мой прежний фонтан внутренних красот. 
> Вроде все просто, и что-то уже вырисовывается в целую позитивную картину. Буду дальше ковырять.


А вы живете чтобы фантанировать? Тогда религией немного ошиблись, а так-то удачи, чо.

зы: ваджраяна чтобы фантанировать... вы гвозди микроскопом не забиваете?

----------


## Neroli

> Если есть искренняя вера и понимание, что ты полон неведенья, и никто , кроме тебя, с этим не справится( а придется), то идет опора на Три Драгоценности изо всех сил.


Извините, я думала мы про привычку к несоленому.

----------


## Neroli

> Что если осознание и (не)следование за эмоциями не требуют осознающего и (не)следующего?


Как это?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . Чтобы заструился мой прежний фонтан внутренних красот. 
> Вроде все просто, и что-то уже вырисовывается в целую позитивную картину. Буду дальше ковырять.


Махамудра.
Можно Махамудру или Дзокчен заложить в основу, не в вершину, а в самую базисную основу, ещё можно сказать и небуддийскую основу.
И на этом базисе прострагивать уже начиная с простого основополающего буддийского. (либо же и с чистомирянским(даж атеистическим  подходом счастья одной жизни) прожить жизнь наилучшим образом и когда придёт время смерти то и умереть)

----------

Anthony (17.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Наверное года.


Кому как, кому-то 7 дней. И все это вопрос одного момента. Умеренность в целом снижает зависимость от приятного и неприятного. Чувства нейтрализуются и нет разницы, чем поддерживать тепло и жизненную силу. Телу же изначально все равно, чем сопровождаются четыре элемента в форме пищи. Заблокируйте зрение и обоняние и тухлая вода из гнилой черепушки утолит жажду не хуже родниковой из серебряного кубка.

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Alex

Кстати, Антон — вы же английским владеете? Мне кажется, DW будет поинформативнее и поадекватнее, чем БФ  :Wink:

----------

Anthony (18.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как это?


Сначала даже в толк не взять. Но постепенно картинка складывается

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Кому как, кому-то 7 дней. И все это вопрос одного момента. Умеренность в целом снижает зависимость от приятного и неприятного. Чувства нейтрализуются и нет разницы, чем поддерживать тепло и жизненную силу. Телу же изначально все равно, чем сопровождаются четыре элемента в форме пищи. Заблокируйте зрение и обоняние и тухлая вода из гнилой черепушки утолит жажду не хуже родниковой из серебряного кубка.


Вы теоретик или пробовали? Я вот уже почти год сижу на строгой-престрогой диете. Так что немного в теме что да как. Через 7 дней жажда исчезает, а вот через 177 - сюрпииииз))

----------

Шавырин (18.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Сначала даже в толк не взять. Но постепенно картинка складывается


Не взять и под конец. Эмоции -суть вещества, влияющие на мозг. Непослушание требует чего-то независимого или не столь зависимого от мозга. Как вы себе это представляете без осознающего?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как вы себе это представляете без осознающего?


Тут есть еще интересный вопрос - осознает ли сам       @*Won Soeng* собственные суждения, которые он высказывает в процессе полемики?
Что если нет? 
Тогда и правда здесь нет никакого осознающего, и мы имеем дело просто с чат-ботом построенном на основе искусственного интеллекта.
Впрочем, как всегда, в классической литературе есть и такой сюжет, посвященный принципам устройства ИИ:
====================
Глуповцы были удивлены тем, что их новый правитель угрюм и не говорит ничего, кроме двух фраз: «Вы привязаны... (далее обычно следовал повтор сказанного собеседником)» и «Не мистифицируйте!». Они не знали, что и думать, до тех пор, пока не открылась тайна гражоначальника: его голова совсем пустая. Письмоводитель случайно увидел ужасную вещь: туловище градоначальника по обыкновению сидело за столом, а вот голова отдельно лежала на столе. И в ней не было ничего вообще. Горожане не знали, что теперь им делать. Они вспомнили о Байбакове – мастере часовых и органных дел, который совсем недавно приходил к Брудастому. Расспросив Байбакова, глуповцы выяснили, что голова градоначальника была оснащена музыкальным органчиком, который исполнял только две пьески: «Вы привязаны» и «Не мистифицируйте!». Органчик вышел из строя, отсырев в дороге. Мастеру самостоятельно починить его не удалось, поэтому он заказал в Санкт-Петербурге новую голову, однако заказ что-то задерживался.

----------

Neroli (18.04.2018), Шавырин (18.04.2018), Юй Кан (18.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не взять и под конец. Эмоции -суть вещества, влияющие на мозг. Непослушание требует чего-то независимого или не столь зависимого от мозга. Как вы себе это представляете без осознающего?


Ум.
Хоть  и обусловлен\ограничен мозгом и в общем химией тела, но может действовать и в обратную строну - менять химию тела и перестраивать сети\связи мозга.

Мозг человека и тело существа в целом также не независимы и обусловлены в том числе и - умом существа.

Как можно регулировать веществами умственные состояния, так и умственной регуляцией можно регулировать физиологию и развивать физиологические привычки, чтото усилять чтото ослаблять, чтото приобретать чтото устранять,  и в том числе перестраивать нейронные сети ...

(п.с. вообще это постоянно все делают каждый миг, но можно это делать и более целенаправленно, главное аккуратно методично  постепенно и без впадений в крайности. психика очень тонка, в отличии от физиологии)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ум.
> Хоть  и обусловлен\ограничен мозгом и в общем химией тела, но может действовать и в обратную строну - менять химию тела и перестраивать сети\связи мозга.
> 
> Мозг человека и тело существа в целом также не независимы и обусловлены в том числе и - умом существа.
> 
> Как можно регулировать веществами умственные состояния, так и умственной регуляцией можно регулировать физиологию и развивать физиологические привычки, чтото усилять чтото ослаблять, чтото приобретать чтото устранять,  и в том числе перестраивать нейронные сети ...
> 
> (п.с. вообще это постоянно все делают каждый миг, но можно это делать и более целенаправленно, главное аккуратно методично  постепенно и без впадений в крайности. психика очень тонка, в отличии от физиологии)


Только этого надо очень захотеть)))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Программа одна, а результаты ее работы - разные. Когда есть условия - есть и результаты. Если Вы видите, каковы условия для возникновения желаемого, то не о чем беспокоиться. Направляете ум на условия и обнаруживаете желаемое. Неважно сколько при этом усилий требуется. Когда приходит весна - трава растет сама по себе. Вам не нужно торопить рост травы, не нужно выкапывать семечко и проверять. Вы знаете принцип и доверяете природе. Когда же Вы не знаете условий - Ваше желание не реализуемо, как бы Вы ни пытались. Если в земле нет семечка - поливай, не поливай - росток не взойдет. Поэтому знать себя (природу себя, природу ума) - это правильное воззрение. С правильным воззрением возникают правильные действия умом, речью и телом, правильный образ жизни, правильные усилия, правильное внимание и правильное сосредоточение.


Где они ошиблись в фильме "Секрет", или там они всё правильно говорят про позитивную медитацию на условия желаемого?

----------


## Anthony

> Кстати, Антон — вы же английским владеете? Мне кажется, DW будет поинформативнее и поадекватнее, чем БФ


Кстати! Я как-то не подумал об этом

----------


## Аньезка

Привет!
У меня было подобное много лет. Только я не теряла сознание, реакция была на уровне ЖКТ. Началось с выпускных экзаменов в школе, потом, с годами усиливалось, и доросло до состояния АД на земле. Длилось все лет 10 наверное. И вдруг прошло. Само. Я пыталась анализировать почему, точно так и не знаю. Помню, появилась работа, вынуждавшая меня много общаться с людьми, но, при этом, от этого общения я получала всякие бесплатные ништяки, которые сама бы не купила, и, соответственно, я шла на такое общение с радостью. Состояние заметно улучшилось. А потом я сменила страну, и все совсем прошло.
Сразу скажу, буддистские техники эту проблему не решали. Чистая психология.

----------

Anthony (18.04.2018), Neroli (18.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Ум.
> Хоть  и обусловлен\ограничен мозгом и в общем химией тела, но может действовать и в обратную строну - менять химию тела и перестраивать сети\связи мозга.


У нас вообще-то тема возникла о необходимости осознающего. Из вашего сообщения не понятно нужен он для изменения химии тела или нет?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Только этого надо очень захотеть)))


Любое захотение ) это также не самособой возникает, а есть продукт многих внешних причин и внутренних условий )))
И с этим также можно работать, как с любой составной несталой величиной, чтото усилять, чтото ослаблять, чтото взращивать, чтото устранять.
И также это можно целенаправленно и методически делать, или меняя физические тенденции акцентируясь больше на работе с физиологией(а через зависимость умственного от физического это будет изменять и умственное) или меняя умственные акцентируясь больше на работе с психикой(а через зависимость физического от умственного это будет изменять и физическое), или используя оба подхода одновременно.
Даже нужно это делать, но чтоб это было по-буддийски без жёстких крайностей, без грубого ломания себя(как-обозначения-сложного-потока-психофизических-совокупностей). Менять не то что есть сейчас(а это невозможно, так как это уже "есть"), а те тенденции которые обусловят то что будет (менять в той мере насколько позволяет совокупная ситуация "сейчас").

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У нас вообще-то тема возникла о необходимости осознающего. Из вашего сообщения не понятно нужен он для изменения химии тела или нет?


Не очень верно вообще отрицать наличие - "осознающего". Природа ума - осознавать, и это естественный очевидный опыт присущий каждому.

Но можно понимать это: как "осознающий ум""осознающий аспект ума" существующий всегда в совокупности с тем что осознаётся и процессом осознавания  или  как "осознающее" отличное от ума   самосущее и без того что осознаётся и акта осознавания.
Первое будет основой буддийского подхода, второе основой классического индуистического даршанового.

Либо же придерживаться западного материалистического подхода изначально необратившего внимания на осознавание и тем самым  даже не включив ум в область своего изучения, построив свои психологические теории в соответствии с научной модой времени сначала чисто на биохимический реакциях, а с развитием информационных технологий на аналогии с информатикой(как например когдато построили модель атома по аналогии с модной тогда планетарной моделью (и хоть и до сих пор это пользуют, но уже понимается что такого школьного "атома" в действительности  не существует))

----------


## Neroli

Я спросила ваше мнение и потеряла вас в описании разных "подходов".




> "осознающий аспект ума" существующий всегда в совокупности с тем что осознаётся


Если ум останется без объектов для осознавания, он исчезнет что ли? Мыслей себе не нагенерит?

----------

Фил (18.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я спросила ваше мнение и потеряла вас в описании разных "подходов".
> 
> 
> Если ум останется без объектов для осознавания, он исчезнет что ли? Мыслей себе не нагенерит?


Извиняюсь за невнятность.

Осознавание всегда сосуществует с обьектом осознавания.  Осознавание это всегда - осознавание чегото.

Мысль это также совокупность формы и смысла. Для возникновения мысли нужны и предыдущее восприятие какойто формы(производное которой будет нести смысл новой мысли) и предыдущий момент осознавания(осознавшее ту форму) и способность осознавать(осознающее в новой мысли содержащийся в ней смысл).

----------

Фил (18.04.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Любое захотение ) это также не самособой возникает, а есть продукт многих внешних причин и внутренних условий )))
> И с этим также можно работать, как с любой составной несталой величиной, чтото усилять, чтото ослаблять, чтото взращивать, чтото устранять.
> И также это можно целенаправленно и методически делать, или меняя физические тенденции акцентируясь больше на работе с физиологией(а через зависимость умственного от физического это будет изменять и умственное) или меняя умственные акцентируясь больше на работе с психикой(а через зависимость физического от умственного это будет изменять и физическое), или используя оба подхода одновременно.
> Даже нужно это делать, но чтоб это было по-буддийски без жёстких крайностей, без грубого ломания себя(как-обозначения-сложного-потока-психофизических-совокупностей). Менять не то что есть сейчас(а это невозможно, так как это уже "есть"), а те тенденции которые обусловят то что будет (менять в той мере насколько позволяет совокупная ситуация "сейчас").


В здоровом теле здоровый дух. Лучше жестко себя ломать, я бы даже сказала, - безжалостно :Big Grin: 

В какой-то момент начинаешь себя бесить, что бессильный, что каша в голове, что не можешь того или сего, и вот на волне этого бешенства начнаешь искать выход и подход и начинаешь себя планомено выстраивать. Заново. 

Мы слишком возимся со своей психофизической совокупностью. И слишком много ей потакаем.

Такой взгляд Вам не приходил в голову?)))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В здоровом теле здоровый дух. Лучше жестко себя ломать, я бы даже сказала, - безжалостно
> 
> В какой-то момент начинаешь себя бесить, что бессильный, что каша в голове, что не можешь того или сего, и вот на волне этого бешенства начнаешь искать выход и подход и начинаешь себя планомено выстраивать. Заново. 
> 
> Мы слишком возимся со своей психофизической совокупностью. И слишком много ей потакаем.
> 
> Такой взгляд Вам не приходил в голову?)))


Нет не приходил, я себя люблю и себе дображелаю, а не стремлюсь оказаться на больничной койке или разбитым по жизни с разбитым корытом.

Мы и есть эти психофизические совокупности. Я, Вы, ты, мы, они и т.п. - это просто местоимения обозначающие именно эти потоки психофизических совокупностей. Вне этого или внутри этого - нет ничего, для чегобы можно было стараться чтото изменить к лучшему и устранить плохости с причинами этих плохостей дурностей.

----------

Anthony (18.04.2018), Фил (18.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не взять и под конец. Эмоции -суть вещества, влияющие на мозг. Непослушание требует чего-то независимого или не столь зависимого от мозга. Как вы себе это представляете без осознающего?


Как по Вашему, осознающий - обусловленное или необусловленное?

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы теоретик или пробовали? Я вот уже почти год сижу на строгой-престрогой диете. Так что немного в теме что да как. Через 7 дней жажда исчезает, а вот через 177 - сюрпииииз))


Потому что ничего не исчезает. Если Вы откроете кран - потечет вода, если чиркните спичку - зажжется огонь. Зажженный огонь не отменяет возможность открыть кран.
Одна из главных ошибок искоренения влечений в том, будто это самое тело и ум явлется причиной влечений. Но нет, это самое тело и ум - результат влечений, их зримый плод.

Каждый раз пресечение влечения - это всего лишь не следование ему. Есть обстоятельства, когда некоторые влечения незаметны. Есть обстоятельства, когда эти влечения заметны специальным усилием. Есть обстоятельства когда эти влечения заметны без усилий. Есть обстоятельства, когда влечения охватывают ум и трудно сдержаться. Есть обстоятельства, когда влечения охватили ум и пока не успокоятся ничего другого не осознается.

Знание всех этих обстоятельств дают свободу от влечений. Правильное питание ума и тела пресекают одни склонности и питают другие. Но прекращение страданий не зависит от обстоятельств и ситуации. Когда внимание сосредоточено в прекращении страданий, это тело-ум словно в коме - любые его влечения не достигают внимания, остаются без внимания. Владение таким моментальным прекращением называется пребыванием в нерожденном.

Но это трудно правильно понять, пока идея "пребывающего" не отброшена (с рассмотрением или без рассмотрения).

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тут есть еще интересный вопрос - осознает ли сам       @*Won Soeng* собственные суждения, которые он высказывает в процессе полемики?
> Что если нет? 
> Тогда и правда здесь нет никакого осознающего, и мы имеем дело просто с чат-ботом построенном на основе искусственного интеллекта.
> Впрочем, как всегда, в классической литературе есть и такой сюжет, посвященный принципам устройства ИИ:
> ====================
> Глуповцы были удивлены тем, что их новый правитель угрюм и не говорит ничего, кроме двух фраз: «Вы привязаны... (далее обычно следовал повтор сказанного собеседником)» и «Не мистифицируйте!». Они не знали, что и думать, до тех пор, пока не открылась тайна гражоначальника: его голова совсем пустая. Письмоводитель случайно увидел ужасную вещь: туловище градоначальника по обыкновению сидело за столом, а вот голова отдельно лежала на столе. И в ней не было ничего вообще. Горожане не знали, что теперь им делать. Они вспомнили о Байбакове – мастере часовых и органных дел, который совсем недавно приходил к Брудастому. Расспросив Байбакова, глуповцы выяснили, что голова градоначальника была оснащена музыкальным органчиком, который исполнял только две пьески: «Вы привязаны» и «Не мистифицируйте!». Органчик вышел из строя, отсырев в дороге. Мастеру самостоятельно починить его не удалось, поэтому он заказал в Санкт-Петербурге новую голову, однако заказ что-то задерживался.


Я не удивлен, что Вы не проникли в значение анатмана. Оттого и реагируете таким образом. Вы и представить не можете, что осознание (виджняна) - безлично, нет условия "осознающего" для возникновения осознания. Это обычно для замороченных философов, забравшихся глубоко в дебри трактатов, но не видящих значения и малой доли упоминаемых терминов. Вы сейчас думаете, что сказали что-то очень умное и Вам даже лайкают те, кто так же как и Вы в замешательстве в отношении того, как возникает осознающее, чем обусловлено возникновение того, что воспринимается как осознающее.

Попробуйте ответить: чем обусловлено возникновение осознающего.

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Вопрос "Вы теоретик или попробовали?" может быть сродни предубеждению: "Вам никогда не понять, каково пребывать в моей шкуре". Люди так сильно привязаны к идее необусловленного субъекта, что целые йогические школы веками процветают под знаменем необусловленного Я. Как же _объяснить_ обусловленность всего простому советскому человеку?  :Wink:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . Как же _объяснить_ обусловленность всего простому советскому человеку?


Это довольно сложная задача, так как у "простого" советского человека  есть лишь материя.
И нет различения между природой умственного и материального, отсюда и материя для  советского человека - необусловленное и даже может  быть единственным и абсолютным условием возникновения ума и умственного (наследие борьбы с монотеизмом однако, впадение в другую крайность от отрицаемого)

----------


## Монферран

> Это довольно сложная задача, так как простого советского человека всё есть лишь материя


Владимир Николаевич, дух, который Вы обычно противопоставляете материи, выдает Вас как советского диссидента.  :Wink:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир Николаевич, дух, который Вы обычно противопоставляете материи, выдает Вас как советского диссидента.


Э не , я не настолько древен )
Был лишь советским школьником.

(п.с. духи - материальны)

----------


## Монферран

> Э не , я не настолько древен )
> Был лишь советским школьником.


Поймите простую вещь: Вы - ни древны, ни недавны. Вы - это просто представление о Вас. Оно обусловленно. И условия его возникновения можно наблюдать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вопрос "Вы теоретик или попробовали?" может быть сродни предубеждению: "Вам никогда не понять, каково пребывать в моей шкуре". Люди так сильно привязаны к идее необусловленного субъекта, что целые йогические школы веками процветают под знаменем необусловленного Я. Как же _объяснить_ обусловленность всего простому советскому человеку?


Никак. Распознавание обусловленности и необусловленного не зависит от объяснений, понимания, знаний, обстоятельств и каких бы то ни было других условий. Это уже есть в уме, всегда, в любой момент. Каждый момент опирается на это, иначе ничего не могло бы ни возникнуть, ни прекратиться. Теории, объяснения и умопостроения никак на это не влияют, только создают дополнительное пространства замешательства. Интересное, увлекательное, в котором можно бродить вечность, перебирая груды воззрений в поисках невозникающего в возникшем, необусловленного в обусловленном.

На обусловленность и на необусловленное можно указать. Правильное воззрение - это не идея, не размышление. Правильное воззрение - это прекращение воззрений. Это прекращение направленности внимания. Это неопределенность, которая ясна и не сопровождается беспокойством, желанием определенности. Это можно увидеть в любой момент, в любой ситуации, но для этого нужно отбросить, а не собрать, отпустить, а не удерживать. Правильное усилие - это прекращение усилий. Правильное сосредоточение это прекращение сосредоточенности. Правильное направление это прекращение направленности.

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Э не , я не настолько древен )
> Был лишь советским школьником.
> 
> (п.с. духи - материальны)


А материя духовна. И все это - всего лишь информация (т.е. определенность).

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Поймите простую вещь: Вы - ни древны, ни недавны. Вы - это просто представление о Вас. Оно обусловленно. И условия его возникновения можно наблюдать.


Любое представление о чёмто - обусловлено в том числе и как необходимым условием - умом.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Любое представление о чёмто - обусловлено в том числе и как необходимым условием - умом.


Ум это просто универсальная категория для умственного. Нет такого условия в обусловленном возникновении - ум  :Smilie:  Думать, что необходимое условие для восприятия - восприниматель или воспринимающее - это и называется этернализм и является заблуждением, препятствующим распознаванию Дхармы.

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Любое представление о чёмто - обусловлено в том числе и как необходимым условием - умом.


Ум - это рупа, читта, чайта, нирванна. Представление о читты с рупою начальнике и чаитасик командире - это жажда субстанциональности, крайность этернализма, которая как альтернативу видит только нигилизм и не видит срединного пути.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А материя духовна. И все это - всего лишь информация (т.е. определенность).


Нет самосущей информации, никогда небыло и небудет.
Информации - носитель нужен.
Нет самосущего носителя информации, никогда небыло и небудет.
Чтоб был носитель информации - нужна и информация.

И нет ни носителя ни информации - без осознающего информацию ума.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ум - это рупа, читта, чайта, нирванна. Представление о читты с рупою начальнике и чаитасик командире - это жажда субстанциональности, крайность этернализма, которая как альтернативу видит только нигилизм и не видит срединного пути.


Вот и совдепия : )

Рупа же и читта - разные по природе.

----------


## Монферран

> Во совдепия : )
> 
> Рупа же и читта - разные по природе.


Это уже обсуждали не раз. Разные совокупности, имеющие одни и те же условия возникновения. Звено джати: пять рождённых совокупностей цепляния, имеющие условия: авидья, санскара, виджняна, намарупа, шадаятана, спарша, ведана, танха, упадана, бхава.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет самосущей информации, никогда небыло и небудет.
> Информации - носитель нужен.
> Нет самосущего носителя информации, никогда небыло и небудет.
> Чтоб был носитель информации - нужна и информация.
> 
> И нет ни носителя ни информации - без осознающего информацию ума.


Это и есть этернализм  :Smilie:  С чего Вы взяли, что для информации - нужен носитель? Нет никаких оснований так считать, кроме привычки (упадана).

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот и совдепия : )
> 
> Рупа же и читта - разные по природе.


Рупа и читта - просто категории. Все есть ум и только ум. Нет ума помимо явлений (дхарм). Дхармы и есть ум, они составляют ум, они обозначаются как ум. Поэтому говорится, что ум пребывает. И поэтому говорится, что нирвана - это дхарма (явление ума). и говорится, что ум пребывает в нирване. 

Природа же ума и есть эти четыре: рупа, читта, четасика и нирвана. Нет природы природы. У них одно общее условие возникновения: рождение совокупностей (джати). У них общая обусловленность от авидья до джати.

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет не приходил, я себя люблю и себе дображелаю, а не стремлюсь оказаться на больничной койке или разбитым по жизни с разбитым корытом.
> 
> Мы и есть эти психофизические совокупности. Я, Вы, ты, мы, они и т.п. - это просто местоимения обозначающие именно эти потоки психофизических совокупностей. Вне этого или внутри этого - нет ничего, для чегобы можно было стараться чтото изменить к лучшему и устранить плохости с причинами этих плохостей дурностей.


Конкретное понимание необходимости перемен и приводит к становлению на Буддийский Путь. Калечить себя не нужно при этом. Но и не надо подседать на иллюзии. А при правильных действиях можно избежать разбитых корыт, которые, кстати, пребывают в жизнь даже при доброжелании себе. Карма проявляется. 

Менять к лучшему или худшему, - все относительно. Причина страданий, - отсутствие пониманий окружающих явлений, и наша психофизическая совокупность уже родилась в силу неведенья с потоком страдательности и предпосылками больничных коек и разбитых корыт. 

Буддийский Путь разбивает массу иллюзий. Когда они разбиты, к прежнему уже не вернуться. Нет ничего, но в то же время есть. Поскольку психофизическую совокупность наделяют стойким представлением о Я. И оно не отпускает на свободу, если не расшатывать это представление.

Эта тема именно об этом. Человек почувствовал себя плохо. Поплакал форуму в жилетку. А потом с облегчением проснулся. 

Лелеять самсару, - самый большой вред себе самому. Можно закрывать глаза довольно долго. Пока не поймешь, что тебе уже ничто не поможет, кроме буддийского Пути. Я про этот внутренний взрыв. Он позитивен для роста.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Попробуйте ответить: чем обусловлено возникновение осознающего.


Самоосознавание (rang rig, svasaṃvedana) - это качество, изначально присущее природе ума (или природе Пробужденности). Она не имеет причин и условий своего возникновения, а просто есть, поэтому и говорится о "самовозникшей" (rang shar), или "саморожденной" (rang skyes) мудрости.

Но поскольку вы этого не понимаете, я не удивлен, что вы не проникли в значение анатмана. Вам невдомек, что самосознающее может быть не эгоцентрированным, отсюда и вся ваша путаница, включая нелепые фантазии о возможной тождественности качеств ИИ и реального ума (то есть, по сути, возможного равенства создаваемого человеком алгоритма и природы Пробужденности).

----------

Aion (21.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (18.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Это и есть этернализм  С чего Вы взяли, что для информации - нужен носитель? Нет никаких оснований так считать, кроме привычки (упадана).


Но мне кажется, это очень красиво — то, как из информации возникают носители (оставаясь информацией). В звене "контакт" возникает мнимая разделенность опор восприятия и сфер восприятия. 
Информация, обобщённая в сферы, становится отделённой от мнимых носителей, обобщённых в опоры. Внешнее и внутреннее кажется непреложным фактом действительности, необусловленным. Вот же он, "мой ум", а вот — внешнее, "не моё"...  Почему опоры — это мнимые носители? Опоры взаимно обусловлены с намарупа, но эта обусловленность информацией мнимых носителей информации упускается.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Самоосознавание (rang rig, svasaṃvedana) - это качество, изначально присущее природе ума (или природе Пробужденности). Она не имеет причин и условий своего возникновения, а просто есть, поэтому и говорится о "самовозникшей" (rang shar), или "саморожденной" (rang skyes) мудрости.
> 
> Но поскольку вы этого не понимаете, я не удивлен, что вы не проникли в значение анатмана. Вам невдомек, что самосознающее может быть не эгоцентрированным, отсюда и вся ваша путаница, включая нелепые фантазии о возможной тождественности качеств ИИ и реального ума (то есть, по сути, возможного равенства ИИ и природы Пробужденности).


Вы просто превратно понимаете светоносную изначальную природу ума. Все верно природа ума это способность к осознаванию (буквально - различению). Это отражает обусловленность возникновения виджняна при условии санскара. 
Но Вы то думаете, что эта природа (т.е. универсалия) и есть некая сущность, осознающая, и этих сущностей - сразу на каждое существо зарезервировано.

Природа ума не имеет причин и условий, потому что это универсалия. Это не то, что возникает и прекращается. Это принцип возникновения и прекращения. Это то, как видится ум, невзирая на самое разное свое содержание.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но мне кажется, это очень красиво — то, как из информации возникают носители (оставаясь информацией). В звене "контакт" возникает мнимая разделенность опор восприятия и сфер восприятия. 
> Информация, обобщённая в сферы, становится отделённой от мнимых носителей, обобщённых в опоры. Внешнее и внутреннее кажется непреложным фактом действительности, необусловленным. Вот же он, "мой ум", а вот — внешнее, "не моё"...  Почему опоры — это мнимые носители? Опоры взаимно обусловлены с намарупа, но эта обусловленность информацией мнимых носителей информации упускается.


Носитель без информации - это все тот же этернализм. Носитель и есть информация, а этернализм заставляет видеть носитель потому что предполагается данностью считыватель.

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы просто превратно понимаете
> способность к осознаванию (буквально - различению)


или вы понимаете превратно
осознавание - не различение, а просто безобъектная пробужденость

----------

Aion (21.04.2018), Alex (18.04.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

@*Won Soeng* , дай Вам Бог , встретить в (этой) жизни учителя , который после : " Вы думаете ..." , " Вы превратно понимаете ..." и т.д ,и т.п. будет бить Вас палкой .

А в случае интеграции с ИИ выдавать разряд тока . 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> @*Won Soeng* , дай Вам Бог , встретить в (этой) жизни учителя , который после : " Вы думаете ..." , " Вы превратно понимаете ..." и т.д ,и т.п. будет бить Вас палкой .
> 
> А в случае интеграции с ИИ выдавать разряд тока .


Вы превратно понимаете роль учителя.  :Smilie:  Может быть, Вас били учителя или старшие? Когда Вам хочется кого-то ударить, даже через пожелание, учитель научит Вас рассматривать неудовлетворённость и её причины.

----------


## Шавырин

> *Вы превратно понимаете роль учителя.*  Может быть, Вас били учителя или старшие? Когда Вам хочется кого-то ударить, даже через пожелание, учитель научит Вас рассматривать неудовлетворённость и её причины.


Каков поп , таков и приход  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (21.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (19.04.2018), Сергей Хос (18.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> @*Won Soeng* , дай Вам Бог , встретить в (этой) жизни учителя , который после : " Вы думаете ..." , " Вы превратно понимаете ..." и т.д ,и т.п. будет бить Вас палкой .
> 
> А в случае интеграции с ИИ выдавать разряд тока .


Мне то зачем  :Smilie:  Мой ум спокоен.

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> Мне то зачем  Мой ум спокоен.


Это пройдёт  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (21.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> или вы понимаете превратно
> осознавание - не различение, а просто безобъектная пробужденость


Безобъектная пробужденность это безмятежная неопределенность (ясность, пустота, чистота)

А сознание это различность. Не различенность даже.

Что делает различность? Она отличает.

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это пройдёт


Ваше возмущение? Возможно.

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> Ваше возмущение? Возможно.


Я не возмущён , мне смешно   :Smilie: 

Эх, даже этого не поняли  :Frown:   :Smilie:

----------

Aion (21.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (18.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не возмущён , мне смешно  
> 
> Эх, даже этого не поняли


Смешно - форма возмущения. И вероятность, что пройдет - не велика. С чего бы Вам мнить себя усмехающимся мудрецом, если Вы этого не распознаете?

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018), Уроил Зена (19.04.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> Смешно - форма возмущения. И вероятность, что пройдет - не велика. С чего бы Вам мнить себя усмехающимся мудрецом, если Вы этого не распознаете?


Простите , Вы "под чем" сейчас пишите ?

----------

Aion (21.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Простите , Вы "под чем" сейчас пишите ?


В ясном уме. А Вы - нет. Загоняетесь на ровном месте. Беретесь учить, а чему - на знаете.

----------

Монферран (18.04.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> В ясном уме. А Вы - нет. Загоняетесь на ровном месте. Беретесь учить, а чему - на знаете.


По-ходу , это неизлечимо ...

Ну, да ладно .

Будьте счастливы !

----------

Aion (21.04.2018)

----------


## Alex

В общем, про топикстартера все забыли. Или даже и не помнили никогда.

----------


## Won Soeng

> По-ходу , это неизлечимо ...
> 
> Ну, да ладно .
> 
> Будьте счастливы !


И Вам всего доброго  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (21.04.2018), Монферран (18.04.2018), Шавырин (18.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> или вы понимаете превратно
> осознавание - не различение, а просто безобъектная пробужденость





> Безобъектная пробужденность это безмятежная неопределенность (ясность, пустота, чистота)
> 
> А сознание это различность. Не различенность даже.
> 
> Что делает различность? Она отличает.


А вот что говорит Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. В первом абзаце о осознании своей ситуации, а во втором абзаце о универсальной природе (ясности) всех существ.

Что же мы имеем в виду, когда говорим об *осознании* собственного истинного состояния? Это означает наблюдение за собой, *обнаружение*, кто мы такие, кем мы себя считаем и каково наше отношение к другим и к жизни. Если мы хотя бы день понаблюдаем, откуда возникают и в чем коренятся наша ограниченность, наши умственные построения, страсти, гордость, ревность и привязанность, в которых мы замыкаемся, то увидим, что их источник — наше двойственное видение и наша несвобода. Чтобы уметь помогать как самим себе, так и другим, необходимо преодолеть все рамки, которые нас ограничивают. Таково истинное назначение учений.

Чтобы пояснить состояние человека, приводят примеры с небом, солнцем и облаками. Небо не поддается определению, оно не имеет ни формы, ни цвета, и никто не может сказать, где оно начинается и где кончается. Это нечто универсальное, как и изначальное состояние человека, пустота. *Основа на уровне отдельного живого существа подобна пространству внутри глиняного сосуда, которое, хотя и ограничено на время формой сосуда, неотличимо от пространства вне его.* Это состояние пустоты, подобное пустому пространству, называется Сущностью, оно запредельно всем понятиям. Но в нем находится беспрепятственная *ясность*, проявляющаяся в мыслях человека и в различных аспектах Энергии; эта ясность есть состояние присутствия, подобное восходящему в небе солнцу. Свет солнца — это проявление ясности неба, а небо — главное условие, необходимое для проявления света солнца. На небе может быть два, три, четыре или сколько угодно солнц, но небо всегда остается одним неделимым небом. Подобным же образом состояние присутствия каждого человека — уникальное и особенное, но его *пустая природа универсальна и одинакова для всех существ*.

----------

Anthony (19.04.2018), Уроил Зена (19.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый     @*Монферран*  ,  а Вы не пробовали начать рассмотрения ума, взглянув именно в свой ум и выйдя за рамки жёсткого монизма(будь то крайность адвайты или грубость материализма).

Ведь физическое пространство хоть и используется, как пример, но пространство ума имеет и отличия  от физического:
- пространство ума не только безгранично, вмещает и охватывает своё содержание (на что указывает аналогия с пространством физическим), но и осознаёт содержимое, это пространство осознавания, осознающее пространство(и это называется специальным термином "свет", хоть и может показаться что в приведённой аналогии "свет" это солнце, но солнце в данном случае указывает на то что обозначается специальным термином "ясность"(так как солнечный свет проявляет потенциально содержащееся в пространстве _формируя видимое_ ))
- пространство осознавания ума не только безгранично, но и индивидуально, хоть и одинаково у всех существ и различается лишь содержимым. 
И вот это вот действительно не тривиально :Smilie: , это чудесно :Kiss: , и это за пределами возможностей теоритезирования  :Kiss: 

Это природа Вашего ума, моего ума и всех умов всех существ.
И это переживаемо на опыте, и это самый естественный и очевидный опыт переживаемый постоянно каждым, на это лишь надо обратить внимание  :Smilie: 
И это сокровищница которая всегда с собой, это невозникщее и неразрушимое, это источник всего возможного опыта переживания, это всех и всё вмещающее. Прекрасно, не правда ли  :Kiss: 
И это индивидуально. Чудесно и за пределами мышления, не правда ли  :Wink:

----------


## Монферран

"Субхути, как Бодхисаттва-Махасаттва, осознавая, что он имеет тело, практикует совершенное поведение? Субхути, когда Бодхисаттва-Махасаттва идет, он полностью внимателен к тому, что он идет; когда стоит, полностью внимателен к тому, что он стоит; когда сидит, полностью внимателен к тому, что он сидит; когда спит, полностью внимателен к тому, что спит; здравствует ли его тело или болеет, он полностью внимателен к любому состоянию!"

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Учения второго поворота - о Бодхи_читте_ ученья.
Давались двум великим Мастерам - Шарипутре и Субхути, мастеру Различения(абхидхармы, что есть чистая праджня, один из аспектов Бодхичитты) и мастеру Доброты(четырёх безмерных, что и есть реальная Упая, второй из аспектов Бодхичитты). Каждому из этих Мастеров оставалось лишь "пол шага"(одному "левой" другому "правой" ногой), чтоб стать великим(маха) Существом(Саттвой)

Интересно,  а как сейчас обстоят дела с Абхидхармой и Безмерными у повторяющих те лекции по праджня и остальным парамитам ?  
(п.с. также интересно, а по сути отличается ли писание синим цветом, от писания зелёным ? )

----------


## Юй Кан

> В общем, про топикстартера все забыли. Или даже и не помнили никогда.


Так это же нормально... Вылечили (кагбэ) -- и занялись своими отвязанностями. : )
Бывает ещё и не так! %)

----------

Aion (21.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Потому что ничего не исчезает. Если Вы откроете кран - потечет вода, если чиркните спичку - зажжется огонь. Зажженный огонь не отменяет возможность открыть кран.
> Одна из главных ошибок искоренения влечений в том, будто это самое тело и ум явлется причиной влечений. Но нет, это самое тело и ум - результат влечений, их зримый плод.
> 
> Каждый раз пресечение влечения - это всего лишь не следование ему. Есть обстоятельства, когда некоторые влечения незаметны. Есть обстоятельства, когда эти влечения заметны специальным усилием. Есть обстоятельства когда эти влечения заметны без усилий. Есть обстоятельства, когда влечения охватывают ум и трудно сдержаться. Есть обстоятельства, когда влечения охватили ум и пока не успокоятся ничего другого не осознается.
> 
> Знание всех этих обстоятельств дают свободу от влечений. Правильное питание ума и тела пресекают одни склонности и питают другие. Но прекращение страданий не зависит от обстоятельств и ситуации. Когда внимание сосредоточено в прекращении страданий, это тело-ум словно в коме - любые его влечения не достигают внимания, остаются без внимания. Владение таким моментальным прекращением называется пребыванием в нерожденном.
> 
> Но это трудно правильно понять, пока идея "пребывающего" не отброшена (с рассмотрением или без рассмотрения).


Не понимаю зачем вы все это написали.

Изначально ведь было вот так:
_Привычка, например, сменить рацион, происходит, говорят, за 21 день. Уже не потребуется солить пищу или есть булочки_
Поскольку тут не было указано, что Нероли исключение из правил, я взялась утверждать, что это не правда. Вы считаете что правда, исходя из своих философских пристрастий, а не из реальных экспериментов.  Как оказалось.
_Каждый раз пресечение влечения - это всего лишь не следование ему_. 
Ну да. И не следовать ему не так уж и сложно. Но они (вернее какие-то их влечений) не исчезают ни через 7, ни через 21, ни через 42 дня.
Как же верить всему остальному, если даже тут обман?

А еще интересно вот что. Люди с энтузиазмом рассказывают об возможности избавиться от части влечений за 21 день, но даже не пытаются этим заняться. Почему, если это так хорошо?

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (20.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Как по Вашему, осознающий - обусловленное или необусловленное?


Он не может быть полностью обусловлен тем, на что имеет возможность влиять. Обусловлен ли осознающий чем-то иным, мне не известно.

----------


## Won Soeng

Neroli, я не хотел Вас запутать. Я не говорю про 21 день. Я говорю, что отбрасывание склонности это всегда и исключительно работа только одного момента. Любого и каждого. Влечения устраняются правильно направленным вниманием к прекращению. Читта прекращения всех влечений - бодхичитта. То есть это всего лишь одно направление для любого случая жизни.

Что касается осознающего, который еще и обладает влиянием: это запутанность. 

Сознание возникает обусловленно, влияние возникает обусловленно. И нет такого условия: сознающий или влияющий. Не нужно верить мне на слово. Проверьте, как считаете нужным.

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Я не говорю про 21 день.


Да, точно. Вы говорили про 42.  :Wink: 




> Что касается осознающего, который еще и обладает влиянием: это запутанность.


О.к., не влиять, а игнорировать. 
Хотя В.Н. утверждал, что ум может менять химию тела, ну да ладно.
Осознающий, который может игнорировать, не следовать за телесными процессами, не обусловлен ими полностью. Иначе как такое возможно?

----------

Сергей Хос (21.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> нет такого условия: сознающий или влияющий. Не нужно верить мне на слово. Проверьте, как считаете нужным.


Проверяю и вижу: есть такое условие - сознающий и влияющий ))))

----------

Юй Кан (21.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Проверяю и вижу: есть такое условие - сознающий и влияющий ))))


Как проверяете? Можете продемонстрировать на что направляете внимание и что распознаете?

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как проверяете? Можете продемонстрировать на что направляете внимание и что распознаете?


На что направляю, то и распознаю.

----------

Юй Кан (21.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Проверяю и вижу: есть такое условие - сознающий и влияющий ))))


Уважоемый Хос проверяет (молодетц): сам-то он обижается, когда кто-то имеет наглость не соответствовать его ожиданиям, но любопытно, обидится ли тот кто-то в ответ на несоответствие.

----------


## Won Soeng

> На что направляю, то и распознаю.


Это ответ на другой вопрос. На что Вы направляете внимание проверяя условие возникновения сознания.

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это ответ на другой вопрос. На что Вы направляете внимание проверяя условие возникновения сознания.


Просто вы вопрос ставите не точно.
Какое именно сознание имеется в виду?
Одни виды сознания имеют условие возникновения, другие - нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Просто вы вопрос ставите не точно.
> Какое именно сознание имеется в виду?
> Одни виды сознания имеют условие возникновения, другие - нет.


Нирвана не имеет условий возникновения. И да - ниравана это ум и вид сознания. Но Вы утвержаете индивидуальный вид сознания как поток, а поток это изменения, а изменения - это возникновение и прекращение. То есть Вы точно не о нирване. Вот что именно Вы распознаете (если распознаете), как безначальный поток индивидуальности?

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

И с другой стороны зайдем: Вы проверили что-то и нашли условие: с условием сознающего возникает нечто. Что? С условием влияющего возникает нечто. Что? Это прямо противоречит Дхарме, а я подтверждаю Дхарму. В ПС нет условий сознающего и влияющего. А ПС охватывает все возникающее. Так что обусловлено сознающим и влияющим, что имннно Вы проверили?

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нирвана не имеет условий возникновения. И да - ниравана это ум и вид сознания. Но Вы утвержаете индивидуальный вид сознания как поток, а поток это изменения, а изменения - это возникновение и прекращение. То есть Вы точно не о нирване. Вот что именно Вы распознаете (если распознаете), как безначальный поток индивидуальности?


Если брать во временнОй развертке - то поток.
Это взляд с позиции сансары.
Но в буддизме есть еще понятие о "четвертом времени", в которой никакой "временнОй развертки" нет.
А ум - есть, сознающий и индивидуальный.
Такие дела.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если брать во временнОй развертке - то поток.
> Это взляд с позиции сансары.
> Но в буддизме есть еще понятие о "четвертом времени", в которой никакой "временнОй развертки" нет.
> А ум - есть, сознающий и индивидуальный.
> Такие дела.


Верно, алая не имеет временной развертки. Но обусловленность есть. И безначальность не значит - безусловность. Индивидуальность - обусловлена. И речь идет о том, что нет создающего, нет и создаваемого. Анатман. А махаатман - это природа ума и природа индивидуальности. Но не индивидуальная принода ума.

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но не индивидуальная принода ума.


Будда говорил, что индивидуальная.
И в шастрах то же самое.
Позвольте, я буду придерживаться традиционной трактовки, а не ваших домыслов. Которые хоть остроумны и оригинальны, но мне совершенно не интересны.

----------

Aion (21.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (21.04.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нирвана не имеет условий возникновения. И да - ниравана это ум и вид сознания. Но Вы утвержаете индивидуальный вид сознания как поток, а поток это изменения, а изменения - это возникновение и прекращение. То есть Вы точно не о нирване. Вот что именно Вы распознаете (если распознаете), как безначальный поток индивидуальности?


Нирвана вроде "обьект" ума. 
Так напр.  нирвана может быть аятана, тоесть нирвана как опора сознания чьим обьектом "она" будучи аятана является.
(и нирвана парамартха-дхарма, а это в том числе и значит, что сколько в "ней" чегото иного не ищи - обнаруживается лишь дхарма нирвана (кстати как и читта также парамартха))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Будда говорил, что индивидуальная.
> И в шастрах то же самое.
> Позвольте, я буду придерживаться традиционной трактовки, а не ваших домыслов. Которые хоть остроумны и оригинальны, но мне совершенно не интересны.


БУдда ясно учил, как возникает индивидуальное. И не учил ничему об индивидуальной данности.

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нирвана вроде "обьект" ума. 
> Так напр.  нирвана может быть аятана, тоесть нирвана как опора сознания чьим обьектом "она" будучи аятана является.
> (и нирвана парамартха-дхарма, а это в том числе и значит, что сколько в "ней" чегото иного не ищи - обнаруживается лишь дхарма нирвана (кстати как и читта также парамартха))


Вы думаете, что есть ум, и есть его объекты. Но это не данность, это возникает. И объекты составляют ум. Нирвана - невозникающее. Так же составляет ум

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ,И не учил ничему об индивидуальной данности.


Приведите пожалуйста пример из сутры в подтверждение этого.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Приведите пожалуйста пример из сутры в подтверждение этого.



Можно привести в подтверждение тому, чему учил. Вы утверждаете, что учил, Вы и приведите.

Будда учил только страданию, причине страдания, прекращению страдания и пути к прекращению страдания.

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ,Вы утверждаете, что учил, Вы и приведите.


Я уже неоднократно приводил примеры из сутр комментариев учителей о том, что "всеобщая основа", или татхагатагарбха, индивидуальна и может пониматься как высшая самость.

----------

Aion (21.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

Вот, что говорит Ваш учитель, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче: 

Состояние присутствия каждого человека — уникальное и особенное, но его *пустая природа универсальна и одинакова для всех существ*.

Кому Вы парите мозги, Козюльский?))))))))))

----------

Won Soeng (21.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Приведите пожалуйста пример из сутры в подтверждение этого.


http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я уже неоднократно приводил примеры из сутр комментариев учителей о том, что "всеобщая основа", или татхагатагарбха, индивидуальна и может пониматься как высшая самость.


И я Вам неоднократно возражал на то, что Вы припысываете словам свой смысл. Не думаю, что какую-то цитату написанную мне я упустил.

----------

Монферран (21.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Вот, что говорит Ваш учитель, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче: 
> 
> Состояние присутствия каждого человека — уникальное и особенное, но его *пустая природа универсальна и одинакова для всех существ*.


Никогда не видели двух абсолютно идентичных предметов? Два стола с фабричного конвейера универсальны и одинаковы, но это разные столы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.04.2018), Сергей Хос (21.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Никогда не видели двух абсолютно идентичных предметов? Два стола с фабричного конвейера универсальны и одинаковы, но это разные столы.


Ринпоче говорит о универсальной природе. Вы понимаете разницу между природой возникновения стола в восприятии и столом, мыслимым как самосущий предмет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И я Вам неоднократно возражал на то, что Вы припысываете словам свой смысл.


Это просто значит, что вы приписываемый вами смысл считаете верным, и только.
Я считаю его глупым и не соответствующим сказанному в текстах - а сказано там прямо.
То есть мы дошли до предельной сути, на этом можно бы и закончить. )))

----------


## Монферран

> Это просто значит, что вы приписываемый вами смысл считаете верным, и только.
> Я считаю его глупым и не соответствующим сказанному в текстах - а сказано там прямо.
> То есть мы дошли до предельной сути, на этом можно бы и закончить. )))


Дело не только в том, что разные люди видят разный смысл. Вы можете наблюдать универсальную природу возникновения любых смыслов. В пустоте нет никаких смыслов, они возникают обусловленно с жаждой и цеплянием. Поэтому цепляющийся ум пребывает вне буддийскаго дискурса, поскольку не способен обнаружить пустотную природу, о которой говорит Ваш учитель, Ринпоче. Вы никогда и не приблизитесь к предельной сути, пока не рассмотрите пустотную природу на практике, а не в теории. До тех пор Вы склонны рассматривать только тот смысл, который доступен и небуддистам - да тем же христианам: они точно так же упираются в субстанциональность воображаемого индивидуального потока, просто называют его душой, и рай свой называют иначе, чем кая, понимаемая как преобразование потока.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы думаете, что есть ум, и есть его объекты. Но это не данность, это возникает. И объекты составляют ум. Нирвана - невозникающее. Так же составляет ум


Ум может - познать нирвану, нирвана ум - нет.
Нирвана - познаваемое, познающее - ум.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Никогда не видели двух абсолютно идентичных предметов? Два стола с фабричного конвейера универсальны и одинаковы, но это разные столы.


У Монферана просто как обычно путаница со смыслами: "универсальна и одинакова для всех существ" - значит не "одна общая на всех", но "индивидуальная, однако не отличающаяся по качествам одна от другой": собственный признак любого индивидуального ума - только-ясность-и-осознавание. ННР достаточно подробно и однозначно растолковывает этот момент, но сей достойный полемист видит знакомые слова, а смысл их ему "по барабану", лишь бы выкрикнуть погромче свою "правду", построенную на основе поверхностных ассоциаций ))))

Отвечаю здесь, поскольку сообщения самого моншера мне не видны, он у меня в игноре.
Мне смотреть на кривляния мелкого беса на подтанцовке и Соенга совершенно не интересно. Он и Соенга-то дискредитирует своим гримасничаньем - каков поп, таков и приход )))

----------

Neroli (22.04.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (22.04.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> У Монферана просто как обычно путаница со смыслами: "универсальна и одинакова для всех существ" - значит не "одна общая на всех", но "индивидуальная, однако не отличающаяся по качествам одна от другой": собственный признак любого индивидуального ума - только-ясность-и-осознавание. ННР достаточно подробно и однозначно растолковывает этот момент, но сей достойный полемист видит знакомые слова, а смысл их ему "по барабану", лишь бы выкрикнуть погромче свою "правду", построенную на основе поверхностных ассоциаций ))))
> 
> Отвечаю здесь, поскольку сообщения самого моншера мне не видны, он у меня в игноре.
> Мне смотреть на кривляния мелкого беса на подтанцовке и Соенга совершенно не интересно. Он и Соенга-то дискредитирует своим гримасничаньем - каков поп, таков и приход )))


Хорошо, что Вы спрятались.  :Smilie:  Уважаемому Вон Сонгу ни жарко ни холодно от моих подтанцовок, как Вы изволили выразиться. Вы высказываете свои заблуждения, избегая прямой дискуссии, потому что Вам нечего возразить на прямые указания несоответствия Ваших трактовок, вплоть до противоположного смысла, иного, чем у того же Лонгченпы, например. И не важно теперь, захотите ли Вы прочитать о исправлении этих заблуждений. Пишу так, как сам понимаю, то, чему научился, чтобы выявить неясности. Ваши уничижительные ремарки - "подтанцовки" - просто от Вашей неспособности в дружелюбной манере что-то обсуждать. Ну не согласны Вы, так и ладно бы. Нет же - надо попытаться унизить оппонента. А получив ответную оплеуху, спрятался наш герой.

Что касается слов Намкая Норбу Ринпоче о универсальной природе, Вы всегда приводили его аргумент против адвайтических (и при том примитизированных по сравнению с оригинальной адвайтой) представлений о слиянии индивидуального в общее. Если Вы не понимаете до сих пор, что универсальная природа происхождения всего индивидуального - это не одно и то же, что и "один ум на всех", как Вы всегда были склонны воспринимать взгляды оппонентов, то что же изменилось теперь? Вы по-прежнему боретесь с пошлой псевдо-адвайтой, которую отверг Ринпоче, а не возражаете тому, что Вам говорят о универсальной природе, о которой говорит и Ринпоче.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ум может - познать нирвану, нирвана ум - нет.
> Нирвана - познаваемое, познающее - ум.


Ну, Вы думаете, что есть познающее и познаваемое. Ищите это и тсследуйте. Будда учил, что нет познающего, я это подтверждаю. И заявляю: Вы еще не видите зависимое возникновение и не видите нирвану. Вы это знаете и можете либо успокоить ум и практиковать, либо оправдываться, что никто не знает,  так чего утруждаться. Но есть те, кто знают истину, это доказывает: Будда был прав, вот - плод, вот - путь. А значит следует усердно практиковать и отбрасывать заблуждения и иллюзии.

----------


## Won Soeng

> У Монферана просто как обычно путаница со смыслами: "универсальна и одинакова для всех существ" - значит не "одна общая на всех", но "индивидуальная, однако не отличающаяся по качествам одна от другой": собственный признак любого индивидуального ума - только-ясность-и-осознавание. ННР достаточно подробно и однозначно растолковывает этот момент, но сей достойный полемист видит знакомые слова, а смысл их ему "по барабану", лишь бы выкрикнуть погромче свою "правду", построенную на основе поверхностных ассоциаций ))))
> 
> Отвечаю здесь, поскольку сообщения самого моншера мне не видны, он у меня в игноре.
> Мне смотреть на кривляния мелкого беса на подтанцовке и Соенга совершенно не интересно. Он и Соенга-то дискредитирует своим гримасничаньем - каков поп, таков и приход )))


Нет, Вы ошибаетесь. Универсальность это не одно и не много. И пока Вы этого не понимаете, Вы совершенно напрасно приводите цитаты. В них нет того, что Вы в них пытаетесь увидеть. Вы должны понять, чем природа отличается от явления.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это просто значит, что вы приписываемый вами смысл считаете верным, и только.
> Я считаю его глупым и не соответствующим сказанному в текстах - а сказано там прямо.
> То есть мы дошли до предельной сути, на этом можно бы и закончить. )))


Заканчивайте, когда пожелаете. Нет никакой предельной сути, пока Вы не прозрели прямо в истину. Тогда нет проблемы: начать, закончить. Пока Вы не достигли ясности, Вы едите книгу рецептов и думаете, что иначе нельзя. Но вот можно. И многие люди близки к истине и могут ее вкусить. А Вам сначала придется смириться с тем, что Вы лишь рассуждаете.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Никогда не видели двух абсолютно идентичных предметов? Два стола с фабричного конвейера универсальны и одинаковы, но это разные столы.


Нет. Они различимы, хотя бы положением в пространстве. А природа стола это функция. Необходимость что-то поставить на поверхность. При чем здесь одинаковость?

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нет. Они различимы, хотя бы положением в пространстве. А природа стола это функция. Необходимость что-то поставить на поверхность. При чем здесь одинаковость?


Положение в пространстве — это не качество стола.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Положение в пространстве — это не качество стола.


Вы мыслите самосущий стол. Но если Вы рассмотрите то, как стол компонуется в восприятии из различий (подобно классической тележке Милинды-Нагасены), то увидите, что "качество стола" воображаемо. О столе можно говорить только на уровне вьявахары, но то, что верно с обыденной точки зрения (вьявахара, тиб. tha snyad pa), то не является таковым с наивысшей точки зрения (парамартха, тиб. don dam pa).  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы совершенно напрасно приводите цитаты. В них нет того, что Вы в них пытаетесь увидеть.


Либо есть то, что вы неспособны понять.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, Вы думаете, что есть познающее и познаваемое. Ищите это и тсследуйте. Будда учил, что нет познающего, я это подтверждаю. И заявляю: Вы еще не видите зависимое возникновение и не видите нирвану. Вы это знаете и можете либо успокоить ум и практиковать, либо оправдываться, что никто не знает,  так чего утруждаться. Но есть те, кто знают истину, это доказывает: Будда был прав, вот - плод, вот - путь. А значит следует усердно практиковать и отбрасывать заблуждения и иллюзии.


Нет самосущих познающего и познаваемого. А так то взаимозависимые и взаимообусловленные познаваемое, познающее и познание: вполне себе - есть.

Вот Вы использовали "ум" - назвав этим умственные волнения.
А что распознаёт умственные волнение, что распознаёт их возникновение, что распознаёт  прекращение ? 
И где, в чём и чем отбрасываются заблуждения и иллюзии ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы мыслите самосущий стол. Но если Вы рассмотрите то, как стол компонуется в восприятии из различий (подобно классической тележке Милинды-Нагасены), то увидите, что "качество стола" воображаемо. О столе можно говорить только на уровне вьявахары, но то, что верно с обыденной точки зрения (вьявахара, тиб. tha snyad pa), то не является таковым с наивысшей точки зрения (парамартха, тиб. don dam pa).


Вы постулируете самосуществование парамартха гдето вне или внутри самврити ?
(или же истинность только парамартха, к какому направлению веданты принадлежите ?  колитесь сэр  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет. Они различимы, хотя бы положением в пространстве.


Соенг, "стол" - это ведь лишь метафора. Не цепляйтесь за идею пространства, отпустите ее ))

Индивидуальные потоки ума различны не своим положением в пространстве, а лишь собственной сущностью; никакого пространства там нет, эта категория к ним просто не применима, поскольку они не-вещны, или не материальны (в буддизме "материальное" и "субстанциональное" - разные понятия).
В будд. философии для такого различения есть специальное, несколько непривычное для нашего слуха выражение - "обратно тождественное" (rang ldog, sva-vyatireka). Если по-нашему, оно означает "не тождественное ничему иному, кроме самого себя", или "самотождественное".
Эта самотождественность и есть отличие одного потока ума от другого *по сущности*.
А по собственному признаку, то есть *по природе*, они не различаются, собственный признак у всех одинаковый - "только-ясность-и-осознание".
Примерно как у одинаковых столов.
Так что пример       @*Neroli* совершенно правильный.
Если конечно его правильно понять, "отцепившись" от идеи пространственного различия )))

ЗЫ: индивидуальные потоки сансарных существ различаются еще и "содержащимися" в индивидуальной алайе кармическими семенами. Но это им не присуще по сути, а является привнесенным фактором. Будучи очищен от них, индивидуальный поток пребывает в полной Пробужденности. Это принцип жентонг. А отсутствие у них собственного признака - рангтонг.
Такие дела.

----------

Neroli (22.04.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (22.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы постулируете самосуществование парамартха гдето вне или внутри самврити ?


Помилуйте, Владимир Николаевич, не обижайте ребенка. Он чай и слов-то таких не слышал. А если слышал, то не понял. А если понял, то не так )))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Помилуйте, Владимир Николаевич, не обижайте ребенка. Он чай и слов-то таких не слышал. А если слышал, то не понял. А если понял, то не так )))


Сей сэр возможно и не такой простак. 
По крайней мере использование ряда  индуистических приёмов и методов ведения "боя" за ним подмечено, причём отсылок к таким примерам что только из самообразования почерпнуть бы вряд ли смог, гдето и когото он слушал ))
(плюс отрицание обще индийских пониманий, присущих и буддизму и индуизму, на основе того что "это де есть в индуизме а значит этого нет в буддизме" (причём отрицаний ранее звучавших в более саркастической манере, свидетельствующей о том что он сам придерживался тогда этого))

----------

Сергей Хос (22.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сей сэр возможно и не такой простак.


Да? ну вам виднее. Я-то давно от него отключился, потому что не интересно. Он просто грубо коверкает сказанное, пример с цитатой из ННР - очень показательный: там явно говорится одно, а он талдычит что-то свое. Полемика с таким персонажами совершенно бессмысленна на мой взгляд.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Он просто грубо коверкает сказанное,.


Особенно в последнее время.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Нет. Они различимы, хотя бы положением в пространстве. А природа стола это функция. Необходимость что-то поставить на поверхность. При чем здесь одинаковость?


Ммм... Так вы против или за?
То, что они различимы хотя бы положением в пространстве лишь подтверждает, что это разные столы. 
Из одного материала, одного размера, одного цвета, выполняющие одинаковую функцию, но их два. 
Их может быть десяток. 
А у вас стол один что ли?

И... Вы считаете, что человек - это функция?

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (22.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> Соенг, "стол" - это ведь лишь метафора. Не цепляйтесь за идею пространства, отпустите ее ))


Вспомнилось:
этот стол, будучи свободным от слона, — это нечто, что мы не можем воспринять положительно. )))




> Если конечно его правильно понять, "отцепившись" от идеи пространственного различия )))


А мне кажется, что даже пространственное различие - уже индивидуальное различие. Разве нет?

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (22.04.2018), Сергей Хос (22.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А мне кажется, что даже пространственное различие - уже индивидуальное различие. Разве нет?


Да, но его можно трактовать как различие по признаку (признак - местоположение в пространстве), поэтому такое расширительное понимание метафоры ведет к ошибочному возражению.
Что Соенг и делает, возражая.

Говоря же об индивидуальных потоках важно именно уметь отличать различие по признаку (которого нет) от различия по сущности (которое есть).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.04.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (22.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Помилуйте, Владимир Николаевич, не обижайте ребенка. Он чай и слов-то таких не слышал. А если слышал, то не понял. А если понял, то не так )))


Нет, это Вы не читали Нагарджуну, конь в пальто.  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Говоря же об индивидуальных потоках важно именно уметь отличать различие по признаку (которого нет) от различия по сущности (которое есть).


А вот Намкай Норбу Ринпоче говорит, что сущность только одна. Вы же ведь опять смотрите в книгу, а видите фигу, но задорно копипастите её сюда синим цветом.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Да, но его можно трактовать как различие по признаку (признак - местоположение в пространстве), поэтому такое расширительное понимание метафоры ведет к ошибочному возражению.
> Что Соенг и делает, возражая.
> 
> Говоря же об индивидуальных потоках важно именно уметь отличать различие по признаку (которого нет) от различия по сущности (которое есть).


Подождите, сейчас я запутаюсь. Различие по признаку все же есть. Но разве это как-то доказывает отсутствие различия по сущности?

----------


## Neroli

> ...конь в пальто.


Чета я басню вспомнила)) Конь и Моська))

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (22.04.2018), Сергей Хос (22.04.2018), Юй Кан (22.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Чета я басню вспомнила)) Конь и Моська))


И Вы туда же. Ну что же, хорошая компания. Моська на Вашей аве вполне под стать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Подождите, сейчас я запутаюсь. Различие по признаку все же есть. Но разве это как-то доказывает отсутствие различия по сущности?


Если говорить о совершенно не отличимых столах, то у них есть различие и по признаку (разное местоположение в пространстве) и по сущности (это разные столы).
В случае с индивидуальным потоком ума есть только различие по сущности, но не по признаку.
В этом ограниченность примера со столами, за которую и уцепился Соенг, указав, что столы занимают разное место в пространстве.
В случае с потоками такой аргумент не применим, поскольку там не имеет смысла категория "пространство" (вернее, она есть, это "дхату", или тиб. dbyings, но имеет совершенно иное значение, чем в вещественном мире).

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (22.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Чорт, мне как-то неудобно перед @*Anthony* что мы завалили его ветку своей полемикой, тогда как он-то начал совершенно о другом.
Может, попросить добрых модераторов вынести весь наш веселый междусобойчик в отдельную тему? ))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.04.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (22.04.2018), Шавырин (22.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Если говорить о совершенно не отличимых столах, то у них есть различие и по признаку (разное местоположение в пространстве) и по сущности (это разные столы).
> В случае с индивидуальным потоком ума есть только различие по сущности, но не по признаку.


Нероли, Хос Вас научит сейчас. Раз столы разные, значит они разные по сущности. Хо=хо! Лучше почитайте в оригинале, что пишет Намкай Норбу Ринпоче о сущности.

----------


## Neroli

> И Вы туда же. Ну что же, хорошая компания. Моська на Вашей аве вполне под стать.


Вам дали понять, что вас не читают. 
Вы почувствовали безнаказанность, и давай отрываться.
Я, пожалуй, последую примеру СХ, и не буду вас читать.
Всего доброго.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Положение в пространстве — это не качество стола.


Конечно, это качество различения. Вне различения стола нет. Нет того, что вледеет качествами.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если говорить о совершенно не отличимых столах, то у них есть различие и по признаку (разное местоположение в пространстве) и по сущности (это разные столы).
> В случае с индивидуальным потоком ума есть только различие по сущности, но не по признаку.
> В этом ограниченность примера со столами, за которую и уцепился Соенг, указав, что столы занимают разное место в пространстве.
> В случае с потоками такой аргумент не применим, поскольку там не имеет смысла категория "пространство" (вернее, она есть, это "дхату", или тиб. dbyings, но имеет совершенно иное значение, чем в вещественном мире).


Это ошибка анализа. Вы видите форму в пространстве, с чего бы вдруг они стали разделены? Мало того, Вы еще и верите, что есть стол и есть его признаки, типа данность. Вы даже не догадываетесь, насколько это далеко от Дхармы?

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет самосущих познающего и познаваемого. А так то взаимозависимые и взаимообусловленные познаваемое, познающее и познание: вполне себе - есть.
> 
> Вот Вы использовали "ум" - назвав этим умственные волнения.
> А что распознаёт умственные волнение, что распознаёт их возникновение, что распознаёт  прекращение ? 
> И где, в чём и чем отбрасываются заблуждения и иллюзии ?


Посмотрите на ПС. С каким условием возникают опоры?

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Вам дали понять, что вас не читают. 
> Вы почувствовали безнаказанность, и давай отрываться.
> Я, пожалуй, последую примеру СХ, и не буду вас читать.
> Всего доброго.


Всего доброго. Но Ваш упрек на прощание несправедлив. СХ по-прежнему проявляет инициативу.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Всего доброго. Но Ваш упрек на прощание несправедлив. СХ по-прежнему проявляет инициативу.


Вы сами отвечаете за последствия обострения. Не обижайте людей, даже если они очень этого заслужили. Это всего лишь дискуссия, а в жизни бывают гораздо более острые ситуации. Только большое уважение и любовь защищает от желания обидеть и задеть.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы видите форму в пространстве, с чего бы вдруг они стали разделены?


Это вы в своих возражениях приписываете потокам ума качества "формы в пространстве", а не я.
Видимо, цепляетесь за понятие "вещное", отсюда и все ваши недоумения по этому вопросу.
Открою вам секрет: вполне можно помыслить не вешное, и притом индивидуальное, то есть не тождественное другому по сущности.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это вы в своих возражениях приписываете потокам ума качества "формы в пространстве", а не я.
> Видимо, цепляетесь за понятие "вещное", отсюда и все ваши недоумения по этому вопросу.
> Открою вам секрет: вполне можно помыслить не вешное, и притом индивидуальное, то есть не тождественное другому по сущности.


Это не секрет. Что насчет не помыслить, а увидеть?

У меня нет и тени недоумения. я вижу, что Вы не понимаете значения слова "природа"

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не секрет. Что насчет не помыслить, а увидеть?


"помыслить" - и значит ""увидеть умом"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> "помыслить" - и значит ""увидеть умом"


Нет, это значит смоделировать рассудком. Если бы Вы видели - без особой нужды не пришлось бы осмысливать.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, это значит смоделировать рассудком.


для вас значит, для меня - нет

----------


## Won Soeng

> для вас значит, для меня - нет


Ну Вы можете упорствовать, если хотите. О скольких вещах, которые Вы видите каждый день Вы вообще не мыслите? 
Я вижу Вашу ошибку и Вижу, как Вы можете ее преодолеть. Похвастайтесь тем же, если есть основания.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну Вы можете упорствовать, если хотите. О скольких вещах, которые Вы видите каждый день Вы вообще не мыслите?


Я много о чем не мыслю из того, что вижу глазами.
Но умственное узрение - это и значит "помыслить", только не концептуально.
Возможно, вы просто не понимаете разницы.




> Я вижу Вашу ошибку и Вижу, как Вы можете ее преодолеть. Похвастайтесь тем же, если есть основания.


Ваши основания - это лишь ваша мысль о себе самом. Глупо делать из этого повод для хвастовства. Хватило бы и того, чтобы наслаждаться своим совершенством в одиночестве.
А меня совершенно не заботит ни ваше видение моих ошибок ни ваши поводы для хвастовства.
Но поговорить бывает любопытно - интересно в перерывах между работой понаблюдать человека, который понимает вещи иначе чем ты сам.
Даже если он при этом несет вздор. Вы хотя бы, в отличие от @*Монферран*, делаете это остроумно. ))

----------


## Монферран

> Вы хотя бы, в отличие от @*Монферран*, делаете это остроумно. ))


Очень остроумно упомянуть Монферрана, немного поразмыслив и отредактировав пост. Прям иллюстрация к теме о рассудочном.

----------


## Руфус

> Я вижу Вашу ошибку и Вижу, как Вы можете ее преодолеть. Похвастайтесь тем же, если есть основания.


Если б мне кто-то рассказал о моих ошибках, то я б еще и заплатил  :Smilie: )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если б мне кто-то рассказал о моих ошибках, то я б еще и заплатил )


Ой, да не надо, любители мигом набегут, тока свисни )))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Посмотрите на ПС. С каким условием возникают опоры?


Сводя всё, втомчисле и асамскрита, к имеющему предпосылкой авидйа: у Вас получается и нирвана аятана - обусловленной авидйа.

----------


## Руфус

> Ой, да не надо, любители мигом набегут, тока свисни )))


Если видна ошибка, значит, есть возможность ее устранить, а во мне ошибки сто процентов что есть.

----------


## Монферран

> Сводя всё, втомчисле и асамскрита, к имеющему предпосылкой авидйа: у Вас получается и нирвана аятана - обусловленной авидйа.


Уважаемый Владимир Николаевич, вот Вы говорите, дескать, индуистический бэкграунд у меня. Но разве Вы будете отрицать таковой у себя? Посмотрите, в прошлый раз, когда Вы уже обсуждали тот же самый вопрос, который задаете сейчас, Ваше возражение строилось именно на концепции адвайтической джняны. И когда я Вам заметил о индуистическом происхождении Ваших идей, Вы ответили в духе: а что тут такого, индуисты тоже в чём-то правы.  :Smilie:  Ну хорошо, допустим, что и правы. Мне любопытно иное: Вы же ведь прочитали ответ ув. Вон Сонга на этот Ваш вопрос в прошлый раз. Так что же именно Вас в том ответе не устраивает? В чём именно там ошибка?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если б мне кто-то рассказал о моих ошибках, то я б еще и заплатил )


Совершайте и Вам дадут обратную связь. Прямо сейчас Вы вполне свободно самовыражаетесь

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если видна ошибка, значит, есть возможность ее устранить, а во мне ошибки сто процентов что есть.


Тогда придется самоустраниться полностью, а для этого помощники не нужны. )))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сводя всё, втомчисле и асамскрита, к имеющему предпосылкой авидйа: у Вас получается и нирвана аятана - обусловленной авидйа.


Различие - вот какой смысл слова дхарма. Первое различие различает только сансару и нирвану. Именно это одно различие и есть нирвана. И это одно различие рождает всю сансару, разом. Как вся вереница отражений в зеркале не возникает по одному. Даже для совоеменной физики это вызов. Хотите прямо увидеть квантовую запутанность? Покажите одному зеркалу другое. Как Вы думаете, есть ли процесс разворачивания отражений? Можно ли заметить как фотогы бегают туда сюда создавая бесконечную вереницу? Если Вы направите камеру на экран, и посмотрите кадр за кадром, что Вы увидите? Вот первый кадр - пустой экран. На втором кадре экран в экране. На третьем - уже три экрана.

А что происходит с зеркалами?

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Уважаемый Владимир Николаевич, вот Вы говорите, дескать, индуистический бэкграунд у меня. Но разве Вы будете отрицать таковой у себя? Посмотрите, в прошлый раз, когда Вы уже обсуждали тот же самый вопрос, который задаете сейчас, Ваше возражение строилось именно на концепции адвайтической джняны. И когда я Вам заметил о индуистическом происхождении Ваших идей, Вы ответили в духе: а что тут такого, индуисты тоже в чём-то правы.  Ну хорошо, допустим, что и правы. Мне любопытно иное: Вы же ведь прочитали ответ ув. Вон Сонга на этот Ваш вопрос в прошлый раз. Так что же именно Вас в том ответе не устраивает? В чём именно там ошибка?


Уважаемый Монферран, предпочитаю использовать понятие _индизм_ для обозначения всего индийского. 
И не буду отрицать, что сторонник необходимости знакомства с индизмом вобщем для понимания буддизма, так и важности знакомства с индуистическими взглядами в частности для понимания конкретных  тем разбираемых буддийскими учёными.

Понятие джняна и смысл вкладываемый в это понятие - практически общие как для буддизма, так и для индуизма. Но вот подход к джняна - уже в основе кардинально различен. Для одних это природа читта(одна из характеристик читта, присущее по принципу "тело обладает частью тела"), для других это качество атмана (присущее атману по принципу "хозяин обладает вещью").

Касательно ответов ув. Вон Сонга, то он попросту всегда уходит от понятия джняна. В его сообщениях есть познаваемое\ясновидимое\различимое\и.т.п а также выражения типа: _ясно вижу_ , но напрочь отсутствует понятие _познающесть, ясность, способность различать и т.п._, он в опыте даже на это внимание не обращает (как материалисты))).
У ув. Вон Сонга самосущие как знаваемое так и знание, существующие без способности знать ))

(не говоря уже о всё новых и новых значениях буддийских терминов, как Вам уже вот это: Различие - вот какой смысл слова дхарма.
А? всё ещё поддерживаете или  следуете имиджу поддерживателя по привычке не вникая в то что пишится)

----------

Сергей Хос (22.04.2018)

----------


## Руфус

> Тогда придется самоустраниться полностью, а для этого помощники не нужны. )))


А я и стараюсь себя подавлять и реализовывать вместо себя Бога. А помощники всегда нужны иногда со стороны виднее, а вдруг я реализую не Бога, а себя.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> он в опыте даже на это внимание не обращает (как материалисты))).


Так у него ж и нирвана причинно-обусловленное, и вообще много чего странного. Кашу знатную товарищ заварил у себя в голове. Вот уж поистине горе от мозгов ))))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Касательно ответов ув. Вон Сонга, то он попросту всегда уходит от понятия джняна.


Врёте. Просто термин истолкован иначе, чем у Вас.
У Вас джняна - остаток после нирваны.




> В его сообщениях есть познаваемое\ясновидимое\различимое\и.т.п а также выражения типа: _ясно вижу_ , но напрочь отсутствует понятие _познающесть, ясность, способность различать и т.п._, он просто в опыте даже на это внимание не обращает (как материалисты))).


Познающесть - что за?.. и правда, не встречается. 

А про ясность - это Вы значит слона-то и не приметили. Наберите поиском имя пользователя и слово "ясность".




> У ув. Вон Сонга самосущие как знаваемое так и знание, существующие без способности знать ))


Насчёт знаваемоего и знания. Некоторые считают, что знающий, знание и объект познания - это три данности, без условий их возникновения. Вот они-то и этерналисты.
Этернализм - это то, что объединяет этерналистов в буддизме и индуизме.




> (не говоря уже о всё новых и новых значениях буддийских терминов, как Вам уже вот это: Различие - вот какой смысл слова дхарма.


Различие? Но ведь не сходство же?  




> А? всё ещё поддерживаете или просто следуете имиджу поддерживателя по привычке не вникая в то что пишится)


Я не поддерживаю персональные атаки псевдобуддистов на участника, создающие небуддийскую атмосферу на буддийском форуме.
Имидж меня не волнует, пусть занимаются своим имиджем сами, кому это интересно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так у него ж и нирвана причинно-обусловленное, и вообще много чего странного. Кашу знатную товарищ заварил у себя в голове. Вот уж поистине горе от мозгов ))))



Это каша только Ваша. Нирвана не возникает и не прекращается. Потому что нирвана - это полная неопределённость. Неразличимость. Но познание нирваны - это одно различие. Одна дхарма.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не поддерживаю персональные атаки псевдобуддистов на участника, создающие небуддийскую атмосферу на буддийском форуме.
> .


Ну это то понятно.




> Познающесть - что за?.. и правда, не встречается.


Джняна.




> Насчёт знаваемоего и знания. Некоторые считают, что знающий, знание и объект познания - это три данности, без условий их возникновения. Вот они-то и этерналисты.


Данности - что за ?
Знающее, знание и обьект познания - взаимообусловлены, обусловленностью по типу  "двух сторон и канта монеты" (или ещё зеркало пример данного типа обусловленности: способность отражать, отражаемое и акт отражения. )

Некоторые признают существование лишь способности отражать, некоторые пытаются эту способность обособить, а некоторые вообще на эту способность не обращают внимание, некоторые ..... ,
некоторые думают что есть ещё некое "зеркало" вне способности отражать, отражаемого и акта отражения,
некоторые думают, что раз: способность отражать, отражаемое и акт отражения - не существуют обособлено, то значит и не существуют вовсе.

Крайностей - много.




> Врёте. Просто термин истолкован иначе, чем у Вас.
> У Вас джняна - остаток после нирваны.
> .


У меня джняна, тоже что и у остальных: природа моего ума  :Smilie: 
Способность знать, постигать, иметь опыт.
Изначальная способность ума знать, нерождённое, а значит и неуничтожимое.

----------


## Монферран

> Ну это то понятно.
> Данности - что за ?
> Знающее, знание и обьект познания - взаимообусловлены, обусловленностью по типу  "двух сторон и канта монеты" (или ещё зеркало пример данного типа обусловленности: способность отражать, отражаемое и акт отражения.)


И каковы условия возникновения монеты?  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И каковы условия возникновения монеты?


Вас интересуют именно условия возникновения монеты ?

Или обратите внимание на один из видов взаимообусловленности который вот назван: по типу  "двух сторон монеты" (кант - это я уже добавил для того чтоб более наглядно было)

Это как например узнав что в одной из индийских грамматик типы составных слов названы "тот человек", "много риса" и т.д. - Вы будете интересоваться и пытаться понять типы составных слов, или будите спрашивать "какой человек ?", "где много риса ?" )))

----------


## Монферран

> Вас интересуют именно условия возникновения монеты ?


Название не имеет значения. Каковы условия возникновения триады?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Название не имеет значения. Каковы условия возникновения триады?


Той триады? :

- условия составляющие ту триаду

такой вот тип обусловленности )


Только вот для той триады - это не условия именно возникновения.
Это условия - сосуществования.
Так, как то - нерождённое.

----------


## Монферран

> Той триады? :
> 
> - условия составляющие ту триаду
> 
> такой вот тип обусловленности )


Вы хотели узнать, что такое этерналистическая данность. Это вот она и есть: условия возникновения не рассмотрены, упущены. 

Если явления, возникающие подобно отражению луны в воде, Вы называете воспринимаемым, тогда те же условия возникновения этих явлений будут и условием для всей конструкции, поскольку без воспринимаемого конструкция рассыпается (монета не может быть без одной из сторон).  :Smilie: 

Более того, я уже прежде Вам показывал те места в учении Третьего Кармапы об изначальном осознавании, где подчёркивается разница между изначальным и обусловленным осознаванием. Но Вы сослались на то, что гоям все равно не понять на русском языке.

Вот примечательная цитата оттуда:

Арья Нагарджуна говорил: «Самсара – это просто мышление, а отсутствие мышления, – это освобождение (tharpa, moksa)». Таким образом, то, что называют «самсарой» и «нирваной» – это Ум (sems, cit‑ta), который разделяется на данные две категории лишь в зависимости от того, запятнан ли он мышлением или не запятнан. Поэтому, если осознаешь такой характер (tshul) [такого разделения ума], то осознаешь природу всех явлений (chos thams cadkyi gnas lugs).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы хотели узнать, что такое этерналистическая данность. Это вот она и есть: условия возникновения не рассмотрены, упущены. 
> 
> Если явления, возникающие подобно отражению луны в воде, Вы называете воспринимаемым, тогда те же условия возникновения этих явлений будут и условием для всей конструкции, поскольку без воспринимаемого конструкция рассыпается (монета не может быть без одной из сторон). 
> 
> ]


Конкретное воспринимаемое имеет и другие условия возникновения. Это может быть обусловлено и авидьей. 
Но этоже имеет и обязательным условием наличие способности воспринимать.
То, что обусловлено авидьей или необословленно авидьей, никак не затрагивает способность ума воспринимать. 

У Вас же в умопостроениях, воспринимаемое возникает необусловлено способностью к восприятию. 
Изначальное осознаваемое, а не изначальное осознавание  :Smilie: 

За умопостроениями не замечаете "ясность" и "свет" ума, способностей ума формировать и осознавать ( в том числе и эти умопостроения). Что и называется умом (читта) при более детальном рассмотрении. И умопостроения  хоть умственны(чаитасика) и не существуют независимо от ума, но не есть то что называется читта.
Почему Вам уже не первый раз повторю - ставите телегу впереди лошади  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Конкретное воспринимаемое имеет и другие условия возникновения. Это может быть обусловлено и авидьей. 
> Но этоже имеет и обязательным условием наличие способности воспринимать.
> То, что обусловлено авидьей разворачивается внутри зеркала, это не затрагивает способность зеркала отражать.
> 
> У Вас же в умопостроениях, отражение возникает необусловлено отражающей способностью. Изначальное отражение 
> Изначальное осознаваемое, а не изначальное осознавание 
> 
> За умопостроениями не замечаете, способностей ума осознавать и формировать эти умопостроения.


Это Ваша интерпретация, не моя. Вы разделяете на осознавателя, осознавание и осознаваемое. И не рассматриваете условий возникновения триады. В пустоте нет разделения.

Внутри зеркала - это же надо такое выдумать! Где Вы видели у зеркала "внутри" или "снаружи"?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это Ваша интерпретация, не моя. Вы разделяете на осознавателя, осознавание и осознаваемое. И не рассматриваете условий возникновения триады. В пустоте нет разделения.
> 
> ]


Нет никакой пустоты, разве что в фантазиях на тему буддизма  :Smilie: 

И конечно есть различение осознавания\способности знать, осознаваемого\познаваемого и осознания\сознания.
Вот например трактат Гьялва Кармапы и рассматривает различение осознавания и осознания\сознания, различение джняна и виджняна. 
Но читать Вам его бестолку.
Пока цель - полная неопределённость   :Frown:

----------


## Монферран

> Нет никакой пустоты, разве что в фантазиях на тему буддизма


Этерналисты рассуждают в терминах "есть или нет?" А срединность - это пустотная природа возникновения и прекращения.

[Кармапа] говорит:

Только Всеведущий 
Познав, говорил существам, что 
Три этих мира – лишь Ум. 
Все явления не возникают ни из себя, 
Ни из другого, ни из комбинации того и другого вместе, 
Ни без причины, но во взаимной зависимости, 
Таковость же пуста своей сущностью. 
[Две истины], совершенно лишенные [возможности быть] тождественными или разными, 
Полностью свободны от ложного и истинного, 
Подобно магической иллюзии, отражению Луны в воде и т. д. 

 :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (22.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Этерналисты рассуждают в терминах "есть или нет?" А срединность - это пустотная природа возникновения и прекращения.


Фантазируете  :Smilie: 
Срединность это избегание крайностей.
Всего множества крайностей.

----------


## Монферран

> Срединность это невпадание в крайности.


Верно. Есть - крайность этернализма. Нет - крайность нигилизма. Есть или нет что-либо, чего-либо - это только на уровне относительной истины. На абсолютном уровне - патиччасамуппада.

1.1. 
Как отсутствие прекращения и возникновения, 
Уничтожения и вечности, 
Единства и множественности, 
Прихода и ухода 

1.2. 
Изложил Пробужденный взаимозависимое возникновение, 
Благоприятное для успокоения умопостроений. 
Я преклоняюсь перед ним, 
Лучшим из наставлявших.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Верно. Есть - крайность этернализма. Нет - крайность нигилизма. Есть или нет что-либо - это только на уровне относительной истины. На абсолютном уровне - патиччасамуппада.


Абсолютный уровень  :Smilie:  
Любое абсолютное жёсткое умопостроение - крайность.
Есть бесчисленное множество причин и условий не упомянутых в ПС, так как цель ПС показать именно взаимозависимость авидья-духкха.
А Вы ПС ко всему приплетаете, вплоть до создания искусственного существа))))

Ладно, вижу и впрямь бестолку и беседовать.
Слишком жёсткие клише.

----------


## Won Soeng

Все возникающее - дукха. ПС охватывает абсолютно все возникающее. Исключений нет.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Абсолютный уровень  
> Любое абсолютное жёсткое умопостроение - крайность.
> .


Так это оксюморон: абсолютное умопостроение.
Абсолютная истина - интуитивна, свободна от викалпы (умопостроений).

Арья Нагарджуна говорил: «Самсара – это просто мышление, а отсутствие мышления, – это освобождение (tharpa, moksa)». Таким образом, то, что называют «самсарой» и «нирваной» – это Ум (sems, cit‑ta), который разделяется на данные две категории лишь в зависимости от того, запятнан ли он мышлением или не запятнан. Поэтому, если осознаешь такой характер (tshul) [такого разделения ума], то осознаешь природу всех явлений (chos thams cadkyi gnas lugs).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так это оксюморон: абсолютное умопостроение.
> Абсолютная истина - интуитивна, свободна от викалпы (умопостроений).
> 
> Арья Нагарджуна говорил: «Самсара – это просто мышление, а отсутствие мышления, – это освобождение (tharpa, moksa)». Таким образом, то, что называют «самсарой» и «нирваной» – это Ум (sems, cit‑ta), который разделяется на данные две категории лишь в зависимости от того, запятнан ли он мышлением или не запятнан. Поэтому, если осознаешь такой характер (tshul) [такого разделения ума], то осознаешь природу всех явлений (chos thams cadkyi gnas lugs).


Осознаёшь без осознавания - прикольно
Только упаси боги задуматься, ведь Арья Нагарджуна же сказал .... (вот так во по русски, да ещё синим цветом)))

----------

Сергей Хос (22.04.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Все возникающее - дукха. ПС охватывает абсолютно все возникающее. Исключений нет.


Да полно не возникающего.
Например, то в чём всё возникает. 

Полно также того, чьим предпосылкой не является авидья. 
Например числоПи : )

----------


## Монферран

> Осознаёшь без осознавания - прикольно


Нирвана осознается. Или что Вас смущает? Что это не кто-то другой цитирует синим цветом?  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Да полно не возникающего.
> Например, то в чём всё возникает.


В тантрах (sNgags) также сказано:

Нет ни Будды, ни чувствующих существ,
Которые были бы вне драгоценного ума,
Нет никаких объектов, воспринимаемых сознанием,
Которые были бы внешними

----------


## Aion

> Или что Вас смущает?


Смущает невозможность без мышления следовать по пути, ведущему к прекращению страдания:


> 2) Правильное устремление
> 
> Правильное устремление – это мышление свободное от невежества, недоброжелательности, алчности и жестокости, а также стремление развить чистые и благородные качества ума.
> 
> 
> Благородный Восьмеричный Путь

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да полно не возникающего.
> Например, то в чём всё возникает. 
> 
> Полно также того, чьим предпосылкой не является авидья. 
> Например числоПи : )


Все различимое (виджняна) обусловлено авидья. Исключений нет.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Осознаёшь без осознавания - прикольно
> Только упаси боги задуматься, ведь Арья Нагарджуна же сказал .... (вот так во по русски, да ещё синим цветом)))


А чо,  все правильно сказано у Нагарджуны: 
 то, что называют «самсарой» и «нирваной» – это Ум (sems, citta), который разделяется на данные две категории лишь в зависимости от того, запятнан ли он мышлением или не запятнан
То есть не запятнанный привнесенным мышлением, или тождественный лишь себе (самотождественный), обращенный лишь на самого себя ум  - это нирвана.
Об чем я тут собственно и толкую )))

----------


## Won Soeng

> А чо,  все правильно сказано у Нагарджуны: 
>  то, что называют «самсарой» и «нирваной» – это Ум (sems, citta), который разделяется на данные две категории лишь в зависимости от того, запятнан ли он мышлением или не запятнан
> То есть не запятнанный привнесенным мышлением, или тождественный лишь себе (самотождественный), обращенный лишь на самого себя ум  - это нирвана.
> Об чем я тут собственно и толкую )))


Самотождественность это Ваше привнесенное мышление.
Вы так и не преодолеваете крайность этернализма.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Aion

> То есть не запятнанный привнесенным мышлением, или тождественный лишь себе (самотождественный), обращенный лишь на самого себя ум  - это нирвана.
> Об чем я тут собственно и толкую )))


А как ум может быть нетождественным себе (уму то есть)?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Монферран

> А как ум может быть нетождественным себе (уму то есть)?


Сараха старший говорит:

Цепляющийся к существованию (dngos po) вещей подобен скотине,
А цепляющийся к несуществованию вещей и того глупее.

Ум попросту ни существует, ни не существует. Самотождественное - это то же, что и самосущее.

----------


## Монферран

> Смущает невозможность без мышления следовать по пути, ведущему к прекращению страдания:


В Кван Ум учат опираться на ум "до мышления". Это изначальная точка. В ней можно наблюдать прекращение страдания. Всяческие приемы и практики помогают ученику обнаружить ум до мышления. Затем это состояние укореняется практикой, но без привязанности к нему. Примером привязанности к состоянию до мышления является сигаретный коан: некто приходит в дзен-центр и стряхивает пепел на статую Будды. Ваши действия? Если начнете его увещевать, даже вежливо, этот человек Вас ударит, посмеется над Вашим мышлением. Когда решу этот коан, расскажу Вам, как можно мыслить без цепляния.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Самотождественность это Ваше привнесенное мышление.
> Вы так и не преодолеваете крайность этернализма.


Незапятнанный мышлением ум, о котором говорит Нагарджуна - это чистый безпризнаковый поток индивидуального ума.
Самотождественный он в том смысле, что нет признаков, по которым его можно было бы сравнить с чем-то другим для познания его индивидуальности.

----------


## Aion

> Ум попросту ни существует, ни не существует. Самотождественное - это то же, что и самосущее.


Если попросту, то хватит пустословить, прикрываясь цитатами. Ничего личного.  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Если попросту, то хватит пустословить, прикрываясь цитатами. Ничего личного.


Если Вы чего-то не поняли, не торопитесь упрекать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Ваши действия?


А зачем действовать? Этот некто своим поступком "создал" нехилую кармическую связь с Буддой, и всё собственно, дальше действовать будет она...

----------


## Монферран

> А зачем действовать? Этот некто своим поступком "создал" нехилую кармическую связь с Буддой, и всё собственно...


Не знаю. В Кван Ум принимают обет помочь всем существам. И этому существу надо помочь преодолеть привязанность к немышлению.

----------


## Aion

> Если Вы чего-то не поняли, не торопитесь упрекать.


А если убедился в том, что разговариваю не с Вами? Вы ведь на моё второе предложение отреагировали именно так, как я и предполагал...

----------


## Aion

> Не знаю. В Кван Ум принимают обет помочь всем существам. И этому существу надо помочь преодолеть привязанность к немышлению.


Ну раз Вы знаете наверняка, что надо этому существу, действуйте. И да поможет Вам Будда!

----------


## Монферран

> А если убедился в том, что разговариваю не с Вами? Вы ведь на моё второе предложение отреагировали именно так, как я и предполагал...


Ваше Величество, я не знаю, с кем Вы разговариваете.  :Smilie: 




> Рождение дзэн-буддизма
> 
> 
> Буддийское священное писание начало проникать из Индии в Юго-Восточную Азию в начале 1 в. н. э. Но суть буддизма принес в Китай Бодхидхарма в 520 г. н.э. Об этом сохранилось предание. Бодхидхарму ожидали. Император Китая Ву выехал навстречу приветствовать его. Он был взволнован. О необыкновенности Бодхидхармы было много слухов. Он был просветленным Мастером и император хотел радушно принять его в своей империи. Его придворные тоже были взволнованы. Как вести себя? Им еще не приходилось встречаться с подобным человеком. И вот, когда Бодхидхарма, идущий впереди своей свиты, приблизился, все увидели, что он шагает в одном ботинке, другой был на его голове. Император и его свита были шокированы, но виду не подавали. Обмениваясь приветствиями, они, как загипнотизированные, смотрели на ботинок. А Бодхидхарма смеялся. При людях было неудобно говорить об этом, поэтому, когда все разошлись и они остались одни, император спросил: — Скажите мне, пожалуйста, почему Вы строите из себя шута? Или Вы делаете нас шутами? Почему Вы пришли в одном ботинке, а другой принесли на голове? Бодхидхарма рассмеялся и сказал: — Потому, что я не могу не смеяться над собой. Уж такой я человек, я не уделяю большого внимания голове. Ноги и голова для меня одинаковы, высшее и низшее исчезло для меня. Кроме того, я хотел бы сказать, что меня не волнует то, что думают обо мне люди. И я желаю, чтобы в первый же момент моего прибытия Вы знали, с каким человеком имеете дело. Император помолчал некоторое время, видимо, обдумывая услышанное, потом сказал: — Я совершил множество благочестивых дел: по всей стране я построил буддийские монастыри, тысячи монахов кормятся от моих запасов, миллионы китайцев превратились в буддистов. Скажите, заслужил ли я себе таким образом милость на том свете? Бодхидхарма посмотрел императору в глаза и сказал: — Ваше Величество, заслуги в этом нет. Император был сильно шокирован, поскольку многие монахи и миссионеры говорили ему: "Это будет Вашей заслугой, Вы достигните седьмого неба, стройте больше, жертвуйте больше, обратите страну в буддизм". А теперь пришел этот Бодхидхарма и говорит, что заслуги в этом нет. Но император Бу был очень культурным человеком. Он изменил тему и сказал: — Тогда скажите мне что-нибудь о святой правде Будды. И Бодхидхарма сказал: — Ничего нельзя сказать по этому поводу, поскольку она безгранична, и помните: святое, не святое — это понятия двойственного ума; в природе нет святого и не святого. Природа просто есть! Это было уже слишком! Император был очень обижен. Ведь Бодхидхарма отрицал даже святую правду Будды! Он на мгновенье забыл свою учтивость и громко воскликнул: — Тогда кто же стоит передо мной? Бодхидхарма поклонился и сказал: — Ваше Величество, я не знаю.

----------


## Aion

> Ваше Величество, я не знаю, с кем Вы разговариваете.


Отбросьте своё мышление и поймёте, с Кем...  :Wink:

----------


## Монферран

> Отбросьте своё мышление и поймёте, с Кем...


Эх, понять-то несложно.  :Smilie:  Все всё понимают, только страдают. 

Мастер Сунг Сан говорит: 
Собака, дерево и цветок — все понимают свою работу, однако Будда не понимает работу Будды, человеческие существа не понимают человеческой работы. Очень глупо! Бросьте все это! Что вы сейчас делаете? Просто делайте это! В этом всё.

----------

Aion (22.04.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Эх, понять-то несложно.  Все всё понимают, только страдают.


Существа лишь делают вид, что страдают. Об этом в Сутре Сердца прямо и без всяческих выкрутасов сказано.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> В тантрах (sNgags) также сказано:
> 
> Нет ни Будды, ни чувствующих существ,
> Которые были бы вне драгоценного ума,
> Нет никаких объектов, воспринимаемых сознанием,
> Которые были бы внешними


Это и есть "крайний субъективный идеализм, признающий единственной реальностью только собственное сознание и отрицающий существование внешнего мира".

----------


## Монферран

> Это и есть "крайний субъективный идеализм, признающий единственной реальностью только собственное сознание и отрицающий существование внешнего мира".


Да, это плохо, когда сознание собственное. Не нужно быть собственником. Принадлежность тела личности играет роль только на уровне относительной истины. На абсолютном уровне все возникает обусловленно, одно явление не зависит от другого явления. Они рождаются благодаря условиям (авидья,..., бхава).

Внешнее надо не отрицать, а наблюдать возникновение внешнего, наблюдать условия возникновения разделения на внутреннее и внешнее. Например, орган зрения воспринимает лучи света, которые рождают образ в уме. Где граница между внешним образом и тем, что внутри?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ваше Величество, я не знаю, с кем Вы разговариваете. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Рождение дзэн-буддизма
> 
> ...


Надо только не забывать указывать, что сие -- притча, то бишь -- плод лит. творчества или игр ума. : ) 
Предание -- не документальный факт, а -- ментальный...

----------


## Aion

> Где граница между внешним образом и тем, что внутри?


Орган зрения - граница: внутренний образ воспринимается непосредственно, а внешний опосредованно.

----------


## Монферран

> Надо только не забывать указывать, что сие -- притча, то бишь -- плод лит. творчества или игр ума. : ) 
> Предание -- не документальный факт, а -- ментальный...


Вы не правы. Я отлично знаком с корреспондентом одной уважаемой газеты, который лично записал разговор, только аудиокопию не распространяет.

----------


## Шавырин

> Надо только не забывать указывать, что сие -- притча, то бишь -- плод лит. творчества или игр ума. : ) 
> Предание -- не документальный факт, а -- ментальный...


ПК - не ?

----------


## Монферран

> Существа лишь делают вид, что страдают. Об этом в Сутре Сердца прямо и без всяческих выкрутасов сказано.


В Сутре Сердца сказано, что в пустоте и существ-то нет.

----------

Won Soeng (22.04.2018)

----------


## Aion

> В Сутре Сердца сказано, что в пустоте и существ-то нет.


Так ведь и пустоты нет...

----------


## Монферран

> Так ведь и пустоты нет...


Пустотна природа.

----------


## Aion

> Пустотна природа.


Будда не пуст. Здесь и сейчас.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, это плохо, когда сознание собственное. Не нужно быть собственником. Принадлежность тела личности играет роль только на уровне относительной истины. На абсолютном уровне все возникает обусловленно, одно явление не зависит от другого явления. Они рождаются благодаря условиям (авидья,..., бхава).


Верите в просветление не собственного, а чужого или, упаси, аж ничейного сознания? Сами придумали? Зачем, чтоб исключить солипсизм, не устранив его?
Заодно, вводя двойственность "абсолютное-относительное", вносите доп. путаницу, если вспомнить, что:

47. Сочетанье причин и условий предстаёт для невежд рожденьем,
и, неведения преисполненные, блуждают они в обители трёх миров.
Как быть с этим?




> Внешнее надо не отрицать, а наблюдать возникновение внешнего, наблюдать условия возникновения разделения на внутреннее и внешнее. Например, орган зрения воспринимает лучи света, которые рождают образ в уме. Где граница между внешним образом и тем, что внутри?


Лучи света ничего нигде не рождают, ибо рождать не способны... : )
Но благодаря лучам света и теням, внешние объекты и субъекты становятся различимыми, будучи неразличимые во тьме. Это что касается внешнего/вещного мира.
Мир же внутренний в лучах света (фотонах, да?) вообще не нуждается: ум, благодаря воображению, распознаёт/различает творимое им же самим...
Это, если понятно, -- о границе между внутренним и внешним.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы не правы. Я отлично знаком с корреспондентом одной уважаемой газеты, который лично записал разговор, только аудиокопию не распространяет.


Да ладно врать-то... : )) 
(К слову, тёмные очки не делают человека ни умнее, ни авторитетнее.)

----------


## Монферран

> Верите в просветление не собственного, а чужого или, упаси, аж ничейного сознания? Сами придумали? Зачем, чтоб исключить солипсизм, не устранив его?
> .


Зачем верить? Практикуя можно наблюдать, что я-мне-моё-чужое-ничейное возникает далеко не всегда. Сознание и не ничейное и не чужое. Без привязанности к обозначениям это можно заметить. Солипсист привязан к идее своего сознания. Просветление - это прекращение страданий всех существ, а не кого-то одного (здесь можете придираться к Патриарху Хуэйнену). То есть, это не что-то отдельное от 4БИ.

----------


## Юй Кан

> ПК - не ?


ПК основан на фактах, а не преданиях. 
Другое дело, что им можно не верить или сомневаться в них... Это -- хум хау. : )
О ПК -- просто к слову, потому как речь -- о фактах исторических/биографических, хорошо исследованных касательно Будды Готамы. (Хотя и это -- хум хау. : )
В истории же с Путидамо (о пробуждённости которого тоже... иначе он не вёл бы себя с императором так вызывающе эксцентрично) -- сплошные легенды/предания.

----------

Шавырин (22.04.2018)

----------


## Шавырин

> (К слову, тёмные очки не делают человека ни умнее, ни авторитетнее.)


Хотел демативатор соорудить : "Давай ,Юй-Кан расскажи мне об этом"

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Зачем верить? Практикуя можно наблюдать, что я-мне-моё-чужое-ничейное возникает далеко не всегда. Сознание и не ничейное и не чужое. Без привязанности к обозначениям это можно заметить. Солипсист привязан к идее своего сознания.


Без привязанности ... можно ясно знать/видеть : ), что избавление от привязанности к "я, мне, моё" не делает личное сознание (скандху такую, да?) чужою, всехней или ничейной... Будда вообще о существовании "я" толковать избегал, если знаете. Это одно.

Второе: а как быть с остальным, включая внятную границу между внутренним и внешним? : )




> Просветление - это прекращение страданий всех существ, а не кого-то одного (здесь можете придираться к Патриарху Хуэйнену). То есть, это не что-то отдельное от 4БИ.


Хуйнэн (и не он один из авторитетов), если не знаете, растолковал, что освободить всех без исключения означает прекратить все собственные омрачения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Незапятнанный мышлением ум, о котором говорит Нагарджуна - это чистый безпризнаковый поток индивидуального ума.
> Самотождественный он в том смысле, что нет признаков, по которым его можно было бы сравнить с чем-то другим для познания его индивидуальности.


Индивидуальность определяется признаками. Поэтому Вы просто в ловушке слов.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хотел демативатор соорудить : "Давай ,Юй-Кан расскажи мне об этом"


Не хочу. Зачем? : )
Сам часто ношу (даже зимой) солнцезащитные как необходимые для защиты от, к примеру, снежной слепоты (ещё в альпинизме усвоил, а с возрастом -- оценил по полной. : )

Что до Пелевина, так они у него (если не удаляли катаракту и не проводит время в заснеженных полях стадионных : ) -- часть загадочного имиджа. Все дела.

Но это фсё -- не про колобковый эмотикон, любимый некоторыми... Вот.

----------

Шавырин (22.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Без привязанности ... можно ясно знать/видеть : ), что избавление от привязанности к "я, мне, моё" не делает личное сознание (скандху такую, да?) чужою, всехней или ничейной...


Избавление от я-мне-моё не делает сознаньку ничейной, всехней. Это просто прекращение дукхи. Прекращение вообще ничего ни с чем не делает. Всё возникающее прекращается, это и нужно заметить. Практикуя праджняпарамиту.




> Будда вообще о существовании "я" толковать избегал, если знаете. Это одно.


Будда говорил ученику: - неправильно ты, дядя Федор, бутерброд ешь спрашиваешь: "кто сознает?" - не говори никому такого, не надо.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Избавление от я-мне-моё не делает сознаньку ничейной, всехней. Это просто прекращение дукхи. Прекращение вообще ничего ни с чем не делает. Всё возникающее прекращается, это и нужно заметить. Практикуя праджняпарамиту.


Это Вы, запутавшись, перескакиваете на прекращение страдания и наставляете практике праджняпарамиты, да? : )
Не, к любой виджняне надо бы относиться хотя бы уважительно, а не игриво... Но если у Вас -- не сознание, а именно сознанька (незрелая, мелкая), -- мои соболезнования: взращивайте, не присваивая! : )




> Будда говорил ученику: - неправильно ты, дядя Федор, бутерброд ешь спрашиваешь: "кто сознает?" - не говори никому такого, не надо.


Ух ты, у Вас и Будда -- простоквашинский? : )
Вот и поговорили на серьёзные темы...

----------


## Won Soeng

И кто же избавляется от «я»? Нет более нелепой ошибки, и более распространенной при том.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> запутавшись


Распутывайтесь уже.




> Ух ты, у Вас и Будда -- простоквашинский? : )
> Вот и поговорили на серьёзные темы...


Ха, ещё не хватало с Вами на серьезные темы разговаривать.

----------


## Aion

> Будда говорил ученику: - неправильно ты, дядя Федор, бутерброд ешь спрашиваешь: "кто сознает?" - не говори никому такого, не надо.


То есть, никакой будда никакому ученику ничего не говорил таки?

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Распутывайтесь уже.


Вы мну с собом не путали бы -- было бы правильнее... Нет? : )




> Ха, ещё не хватало с Вами на серьезные темы разговаривать.


Да, великому Монферрану -- на любые -- только с Вон Соном, какому Юй Кан не конкурент, а токмо разоблачатель.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ндивидуальность определяется признаками. Поэтому Вы просто в ловушке слов.


Возможна индивидуальное как отличное по сущности но не по признаку. Вы просто в ловушке понятий.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Возможна индивидуальное как отличное по сущности но не по признаку. Вы просто в ловушке понятий.


Нет никаких сущностей, только признаки. Как же Вы далеки от Дхармы.

----------

Монферран (22.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет никаких сущностей, только признаки. Как же Вы далеки от Дхармы.


Признаки ложны, сущности - дравья сат. Как же вы увязли в хинаяне.

----------

Aion (22.04.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет никаких сущностей, только признаки. Как же Вы далеки от Дхармы.


Чисто в целях уточнить для поближе к Дхарме, ничо личного:

Невежды различают дхармы как тёплые, подвижные, текучие, твёрдые,
бытие придавая не-существующему, ибо ни признаков, ни их носителей не существует.

----------

Aion (22.04.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Юй Кан не конкурент, а токмо разоблачатель.


В этом Вам нет конкурентов. Здесь больше никто не пристает к зашедшим: "мелочь есть? а если найду?"

----------


## Юй Кан

> В этом Вам нет конкурентов. Здесь больше никто не пристает к зашедшим: "мелочь есть? а если найду?"


И сознание у Монферрана -- сознанька, и Будда -- простоквашинский, и ассоциации -- шпанские... Вы не знаете, уж не сторонник ли он АУЕ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А чо,  все правильно сказано у Нагарджуны: 
>  то, что называют «самсарой» и «нирваной» – это Ум (sems, citta), который разделяется на данные две категории лишь в зависимости от того, запятнан ли он мышлением или не запятнан
> То есть не запятнанный привнесенным мышлением, или тождественный лишь себе (самотождественный), обращенный лишь на самого себя ум  - это нирвана.
> Об чем я тут собственно и толкую )))


Не думаю, что весь тот смысл который охватывается русским словом мышление имеется ввиду Нагарджуной. Думаю там, чтото более узкоспециальное )))
Особенно если учесть, что Джамгён Конгтрюл приводит данную цитаты к тексту Гьялвы Кармапы, в котором вначале говорится о важности обдумывания понимания возникающего при изучении, а затем созерцании именно этого уже возникшего от обдумывания понимания, а не созерцания чегото другого. Без обдумывания и размышления - созерцать нечего будет.
Хотя конечно вместо понимания можно найди и другой обьект созерцания , но это уже будет то что называется -  небуддийское созерцание )))

----------

Aion (22.04.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Не думаю...


 :Kiss:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Признаки ложны, сущности - дравья сат. Как же вы увязли в хинаяне.


Никакой хинаяны. Хинаяна это стремление к индивидуальному освобождению. Ваш фетиш

----------

Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Никакой хинаяны. Хинаяна это стремление к индивидуальному освобождению. Ваш фетиш


Можете считать, что вы выиграли этот сет, неутомимый теннисист 
В скорости и разнообразии порождения бессмысленных афоризмов вам нет равных  ))))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Можете считать, что вы выиграли этот сет, неутомимый теннисист 
> В скорости и разнообразии порождения бессмысленных афоризмов вам нет равных  ))))


А Вы тут играете, выходит?
У меня нет цели Вас побеждать.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Вы тут играете, выходит?
> У меня нет цели Вас побеждать.


Возможно, вы просто не отслеживаете свое желание самоутвердиться.

Но эта наша последняя перепалка действительно выглядит как пинг-понг, бессмысленный и беспощадный.
И мне, честно говоря, просто надоело слушать и самому производить это пощелкивание игральным шариком пустословия об ракетку ума.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вот кстати для любителей тибетской экзотики еще забавный текст от Жигтена Гонпо, основателя Дрикунг Кагью:  :Kiss: 

===========================
*Собственное осознавание и есть тот, кого называют Брахма, Творец всех миров*
Rang-gi Rig-pa 'Jig-rten Thams-cad-kyi Byed-po Tshangs-pa Yin zhes-pa

ОМ Свасти.
Хвала гуру-Ваджрадхаре!
bla ma rdo rje 'chang la phyag 'tshal lo //

Тот, кого именуют Господь блага всего мира в белом одеянии (с белым посохом?), он и есть Брахма, творец всех миров, которого, как считается, очень трудно обуздать. Но если бы кто-то попытался этого творца всех миров преодолеть, разрушить или уничтожить, [для такового это будет] все равно, что сделать это с самим собой (вар.: с собственным Я).

srid pa dkor rje drang dkar zhes bya ba de / 'jig rten thams cad kyi byed pa po tshangs pa / gdul bar shin tu dka' bar 'dod pa yin / 'jig rten thams cad kyi byed pa po de / bcom pa dang / brlag pa dang / tshar gcad par ci tsam du 'bad kyang / rang nyid la de ltar byas par 'gyur ba yin /)

----------

Aion (23.04.2018), Neroli (23.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (23.04.2018), Шавырин (23.04.2018), Шуньяананда (23.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Возможно, вы просто не отслеживаете свое желание самоутвердиться.
> 
> Но эта наша последняя перепалка действительно выглядит как пинг-понг, бессмысленный и беспощадный.
> И мне, честно говоря, просто надоело слушать и самому производить это пощелкивание игральным шариком пустословия об ракетку ума.


Вам кажется, что я здесь пишу из желания самоутвердиться. Понятно, что Вам трудно поверить, что я только разъясняю Дхарму, ясно видимую здесь и сейчас, как ясно вижу и заблуждения и их прекращение. И поскольку это безличное, то в этом нет ни самости, ни самоутверждения. 

Не важно, верите Вы, или не верите. Вы будете сомневаться, пока не увидите значение наставлений прямо в уме, ясно и применимо.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вам кажется, что


Вам кажется, что я сомневаюсь.

----------


## Anthony

Всю тему мне засрали((

----------

Alex (23.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

Вы же ушли на WD. Не помогло?

----------


## Anthony

> Вы же ушли на WD.


Кто Вам такое сказал?

----------


## Neroli

> Кто Вам такое сказал?



Вы
Ну и писать еще перестали)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Всю тему мне засрали((


я уже извинялся выше
давайте попросим модеров сделать отдельную ветку и весь мусор - туда

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2018)

----------


## Neroli

> я уже извинялся выше
> давайте попросим модеров сделать отдельную ветку и весь мусор - туда


Как можно было разговор о Дхарме назвать мусором?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2018), Сергей Хос (23.04.2018)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как можно было разговор о Дхарме назвать мусором?


пустословие о Дхарме ))))

----------


## Neroli

> пустословие о Дхарме ))))


Дхармический мусор)

----------

Сергей Хос (23.04.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вам кажется, что я сомневаюсь.


Вы сами знаете - сомневаетесь или нет. Мое мнение Вам для этого не нужно.

----------

Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> я уже извинялся выше
> давайте попросим модеров сделать отдельную ветку и весь мусор - туда


Так Вы просили, они проигнорили)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы сами знаете - сомневаетесь или нет. Мое мнение Вам для этого не нужно.


Конечно знаю, вот и дивлюсь, для чего вы его постоянно высказываете.
Предполагаю, что для удовлетворения своего самолюбия, других причин вроде бы и нет. )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так Вы просили, они проигнорили)


Жаль

----------


## Anthony

> Вы
> Ну и писать еще перестали)


я такого не говорил

----------


## Neroli

> я такого не говорил


Там ссылка, если что.
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post807949
Показалось что Вы ушли туда где лучше.

----------


## Anthony

> Там ссылка, если что.
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post807949
> Показалось что Вы ушли туда где лучше.


Я видел ссылку и прекрасно помню, что я написал.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так Вы просили, они проигнорили)


Попросите модератора отделить обсуждение в отдельную тему с определенного сообщения, с какого сочтете нужным. Тут не нужны ни извинения, ни сожаления. Тема иногда разворачивается в вопросы, которых Вы не ожидаете.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2018), Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------


## Anthony

Уважаемые модераторы, вынесите все, что началось с 13й страницы в отдельную тему, пожалуйста.

----------

Alex (23.04.2018), Won Soeng (23.04.2018), Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2018), Вольдемар (23.04.2018), Монферран (23.04.2018)

----------

